# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 6 - Turn 7 (thread 4)



## Edena_of_Neith

This will be the last thread of the Interlude, I believe.

  We will begin Turn 7 on Monday, at 1 eastern my time (Eastern Time, America.)

  I will post the Lists Post right after this post.
  I will post the Dueling Post right after that.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE LISTS POST*

THE LISTS POST - TURN 7

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart. 

  1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
  1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
  1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
  1 mile = 1.60934 
  1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
  1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
  1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

  - - -

  THE HALL OF HONOR

  BONEDAGGER (Who represented Vecna and his Legions on Turns 0, 1, and 2.)
  BUGBEAR (TURROSH MAK) (Who represented Turrosh Mak, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, and assorted humanoid nations on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4.  Who created the IR chatroom.  Who created an IR discussion forum.)
  DARKNESS (Who represented the Baklunish Confederation on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, and 5.)
  FORRESTER (Who represented the United Commonwealth of Toril on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, and 6.)
  FRIGID SPLEEN (Who represented the Unseelie briefly.)
  JOHN BROWN (Who represented Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz on Turns 0, 1, 2, and 3.)
  LYNUX (Who was in the pre-IR threads.)

  - - -

  TURN 7

  7th Month of the IR 

  12th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  9th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Red Elf
ALZEM - Alzem, Celestial of St Cuthbert
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine, Chosen of Ilsensine 
BLACK OMEGA - Siobhan Silirevnur
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (Holy Avenger)
DAGGER - none

MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible, Supreme Commander of the Union Military, the Godslayer, Chosen of the God-Emperor (demipower)
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (demipower)

FESTY DOG - Silver Phase
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avariel Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra
KALANYR - Kalanyr the Redeemer, Master of Blades, Guardian of Souls, Servant of Eilistraee and Champion of Freedom (demipower)
MAUDLIN - Acererak the Transcendent (avatar)
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Melkor the Shadowking (avatar)
'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild 
REPRISAL - Erika Lesage
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim
TOKIWONG - Iuz (demipower)
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix
VENUS - 
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna
ZELDA - none
ZOURON - 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles
  Bucknard
  Leomund
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna
  Yolande, Queen of Celene

  Unnamed NPCs

ALZEM

  Unnamed NPCs

ANABSTERCORIAN

  Mina, Priestess of the One God, Leader of the Knights of Neraka
  Mordenkainen the Magnificent

  Unnamed NPCs

BLACK OMEGA

  Alhamazad the Wise
  Bigby 
  Drawmij
  Jallarzi Sallavarian 
  Nystul
  Otto
  Theodain Eriason
  Warnes Starcoat

  Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender, Warden of the Sepia Uplands and Perrenland
  Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe

CREAMSTEAK

  NPCs of Creamsteak

  Abireder 
  Astelikin
  Baeron
  Brohagan
  Cadaudric
  Choredan
  Elirab
  Eloat
  Etendaldan
  Laroit
  Legoabaen
  Lum
  Nydoiwyn
  Rhaywyn
  Thoch
  Weritram

DAGGER

  Keoghtom (demipower)
  Murlynd (demipower)
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek

  Unnamed NPCs

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  NPCs of Mr Draco

  Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard
  Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard
  Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard
  Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard
  Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas

  NPCs of Serpenteye

  Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy
  Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor
  Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy             
  Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Medicill, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Growwrargh Meow, Champion of the Union of Oerth
  Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn, Champion of the Union of Oerth

FESTY DOG

  Kcyldyei Baelren
  Bobo
  Duelist's Soul
  Durgrim Dragonaxe
  James Hale 
  Lenaurae Latraiel
  Obmi

FORSAKEN ONE

  Zasz

  Supporting Formians

GNOMEWORKS

  Sleake Colranth, the Psionic Advisor
  Tori Edison, the Cultural Advisor
  Joel Forinad, the Political Advisor
  David GnomeWorks, Head of the Federal Bureau of Information
  Mary Hutchinson, the Military Advisor
  Mordan Kikane, the Technological Advisor
  Erthan Lenglan, the Magical Advisor
  Thoreau MacDougal, the Spiritual Advisor
  Quelos Poe, the Civilian Advisor
  Diane Rethark, the Nuclear Advisor
  Antone Willems, the Treasury Advisor

KABOOM

  Finea
  Gofban, Captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers
  Heward (demipower)
  Hilser, Gofban's assistant
  Kintas
  Sadias
  Silror
  Thayadon's Simulacrums

KALANYR

  Eclavdra
  Iggwilv
  Keraptis
  Lyzandred the Archlich
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich
  Zuggtmoy

MAUDLIN

  Akhorahil the Dwimmerlaik
  Tarnhem, Balor Lord of the Noisome Realm
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience

MELKOR

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor 

'O SKOTEINOS

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage
  Kalden, Prince of Swords (demipower)

  The Immortals of Mystara

REPRISAL

  Unnamed NPCs

SOLLIR

  Mistress Tao
  High Guardian Taerix
  Hell Lord Aerixis
  Hell Lord Maernix
  Hell Lord Laer'nek
  Devosk, Beast of Xvim
  Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim
  Grand Mage Hraenan
  High Priest Raenan of Xvim

TOKIWONG

  Talindra
  Rary the Traitor
  Lord Robilar

  Unnamed NPCs

UVENELEI

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (demipower)

  Unnamed NPCs

VENUS

  Unnamed NPCs

WILLIAM

Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang
  Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang
  Emperor Pa-ser I, First Emperor of Suhfang
  Empress Kuan Yi, First Empress of Suhfang 
  Fand Dyvyr
  Resbin Dren Emondrav, Marchioness of Sterich
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers
  Marius Lindon the Freeholder of the Yeomanry
  Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland
  Orran Rilanth of Sterich
  Owen the First, Grand Duke of Geoff 
  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, Priest of Rao
  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League

ZELDA

  Unnamed NPCs

ZOURON

  Unnamed NPCs

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  ALYX

  Xeg-Ya, Jann, Nature Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Alliance of the Rising Sun (Celene, Celestial Imperium, Lendore Isles, Knights of Luna, Nippon Dominion, Varnaith) PL 473
  Metallic Dragons - PL 189
  Secret Retreat in the Dragon Isles - PL 170

   Church of Toril, Realmspace - PL 13,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  ALZEM

  Solars, Planetars, Devas (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Hope Isle, Toril - PL 13,190

  Hope Isle, Oerth - PL 59

  Allies from the World of Krynn - Army of Krynn (Dragon Overlords, servants of the Dragon Overlords, mercenaries, Knights of Solamnia, Knights of Steel) - PL 656
  Allies from the World of Krynn - Nations of Krynn (Bloten, Plains of Dust, Northern Ergoth, Southern Ergoth, Hylo, Kalaman, Kaolyn, Citadel of Light, Mount Nevermind, Sanction, Thoradin, Thorbardin, Whitestone) PL 141

  City of the Gods Research - 300 PL
  10 Pocket Dimensions - 400
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - 0 PL

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan, Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks, Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Solistarim (Evil beings of the Godspires, Heimmorj, Blackmoor, Sea Allies) PL 737
  Conquests of the Solistarim (NPC Mordenkainen) PL 2
  Gem Dragons - 367

  Penumbral Hub - PL 32,800

  The Knights of Neraka - PL 146
  Allies of the Knights of Neraka - PL 146
  Allied chromatic dragons of Krynn - PL 414
  The Dead of Krynn - PL 720

  Secret Retreat in Inor-Taladost - PL 548

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  True Staff of Ancient Penumbra (time shifted, worldwalked, back to Anabstercorian) - PL 1,000

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals, Eladrin, Planar Faerie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races
  Metallic Dragons - PL 181

  The Coalition of Light and Shadow (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace, Faerie of Oerth, Highfolk, Tiger and Wolf Nomads, Perrenland, Sepia Uplands, Vesve Forest) PL 13,530
  Allies of the Faerie of Oerth (Vesve Forest) PL 10,000
  Secret Retreat in the Crystal Forest - PL 155

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK

  Axiomatic Giant Eagles, Gem Dragons, Earth Elementals (Creamsteak's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Delrunian Alliance (Calrune, Delrune, Fellreev Forest, Gamboge Forest, Loftwood, Phostwood, Seldanora, Tenh, Timberway Forest) PL 493
  Allied Peoples (Amedio Rainforest, Grannmont, Heimmont) PL 518
  Secret Retreat in Weaveform - PL 243
  Simulacrums - PL 75

  Church of Mercy, Realmspace - PL 13,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  DAGGER

  Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Kingdom of Ulek (Dwarven Rockjammers of Greyspace, Axewood, Silverwood, County of Ulek, Duchy of Ulek, Principality of Ulek, Verbobonc) - PL 358
  Metallic Dragons - PL 247
  Nations of AnaKeris (Anakae Noct, Crisfae Noct, Kiwae Noct, Taerae Noct, Llurae Noct) PL 668
  Secret Retreat in the Nexus - PL 268

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Axe of the Dwarvish Lords - PL 100

  - - - 

  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  11th level Power specially enhanced - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye may double up their Attack / Defense routines, or Attack / Defend separately

  Salamanders, Rakshasas, Xill (Mr Draco's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths, Devils, Efreet (Serpenteye's Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs x 2 - PL see the Arms Races

  The Union of Oerth (Knights of Aerdi, Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, United Kingdom of Ahlissa, Sea Barons, Bone March, Dullstrand, Legions of Kas, Medegia, Rel Astra, Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor) PL 2,467

  Conquests of the Union of Oerth (NPCs Tenser, Philidor) (Adri Forest, Almor, Celadan Forest, Flinty Hills, Garrel Enkdal, Grandwood, Northern Hempmonaland, Hestmark Highlands Military District, Hollow Highlands MD, Glorioles MD, Idee, Iron Hills, Irongate, Menowood MD, Nyrond, Onnwall, Scarlet Brotherhood, Sunndi MD, Tilvanot Peninsula, County of Urnst, Vast Swamp MD) PL 3,314

  Allied Nations and Colonies of the Union of Oerth (Barrier Peaks Military District, Crystalmist MD, Hellfurnaces MD, Luna Moon Base, Polaris Base, Rauxes MD, Tarquish Empire, Tarquish Dominion, Isles of Woe MD, Yuan-Ti MD) PL 2,577

  Allies from the world of Krynn - Nations of Krynn (Estwilde, Taman Bursak, Neraka, Kern, Mithas, Kothas, Icewall, Nightlund, Silvanesti, Heartlund, Southlund, Qualinesti MD, Abanasinia) PL 314

  Gem Dragons - PL 514
  Githyanki Legions - PL 8,200
  Secret Retreat in the Underworld - PL 1,431

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Sword of Kas - PL 100

  - - -

  FESTY DOG

  Modrons, Metallic Planar Dragons, Earth Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Alliance of the Under-Oerth (Aboleth, Cloakers, Delvers, Derro, Destrachan, Duergar, Grimlocks, Trogolodytes, Umber Hulks) PL 320
  Allies of the Alliance (Scro Armada of Greyspace, Sea of Dust, Zindia, Western Amedio Rainforest, Valley of the Mage) PL 251
  Secret Retreat in the Lost City - PL 118

  Scro Star League, Realmspace - PL 39,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Modrons, Formians, Planar Unseelie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Hive Cluster (Formians, integrated kuo-toa, integrated illithid, integrated trogolodytes, integrated trogolodytes from outside the Under-Oerth) PL 3,367
  Allies of the Hive Cluster (Illithid of Greyspace, Neogi of Greyspace, humanoids of the Jotens, giants of the Jotens, some of the Unseelie of Oerth) PL 8,310
  Conquered Under-Oerth and Underdark Regions - PL 68
  Special Projects - PL 448

  Allies from the world of Athas (Dwarven Nations of Athas, Elven Tribes of Athas, Halfling Savages of the Forest Ridge, The Thri-Kreen, Mind Lords of the Last Sea, rebel forces against the Dragon-Kings, intelligent Athian monsters of every sort from the MMs) 5,000

  Secret Retreat in the New Hive - PL 488

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS

  Formians, Modrons, Earth Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Lortmil Technomancy - PL 129
  Allies of the Lortmil Technomancy (Chauntosbergen, Northern Lortmils, Duchy of Urnst) PL 73
  Gem Dragons - PL 280
  Secret Retreat in the Lortmil City of the Gods - PL 163

  Veiled Alliance of Athas - PL 5,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Annulus - PL 100

  - - - 

  KABOOM

  Air Elementals, Djinn, Water Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Sky-Sea League (Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace, Aerlindre, Archenmont, Coral Empire, Deepwater League, Kindlemont, Isle of Olman, Silvamont, Sea League of the Solnor, People of the Shining Grottos, Sky League (Isle of the Phoenix and Sea Allies), Sonnmonnten, Isle of Touv) PL 520
  Simulacrums - PL 50
  Secret Retreat in the Alternate Reality - PL 146

  Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, Realmspace - PL 65,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  KALANYR

  Eladrin, Planar Faerie, Slaadi (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The drow (Drow of the Under-Oerth, Drow of the Underdark) PL 518
  Deep dragon and chromatic dragons - PL 190
  Allied Nations and Peoples (Kalanyr's Ishtarland, transplanted people of Rauxes) PL 409

  Allies from the world of Dneiper (High Elves of Dneiper) PL 3,285

  Secret Retreat in the Dreammaze - PL 453
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 2,336
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  Mask of Jhodee - PL 100

  Cloning  - PL 60
  Granting people Invisibility at will - PL 10
  Granting people permanent Protection from Arrows - PL 10
  Granting people enhanced Constitution - PL 10
  Granting people ability to function normally in daylight - PL 10
  Granting people wings - PL 10

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN

  Demons, Xeg-Yi, Dracoliches (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Race
  Undead - PL see the Undead Arms Race

  Minions of Acererak - PL 6
  Chromatic dragons - PL 762
  Legions of the Undead - PL 2,960
  Secret Retreat on Celene - PL 192

  Allies from the world of Athas (The undead of the Blackened Lands) PL 1,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 880

  - - - 

  MELKOR

  Beings of the Plane of Shadow (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Church of Shade, Realmspace - PL 6,500

  Shadow Empire, Greyspace - PL 9
  Allies of the Shadow Empire (Undead dragons, shadow dragons) PL 386

  The Red Army of Luna - PL 100,000
  The Red Army of Athas - PL 10,000

  Allies on the world of Athas (Tyr, Nibenay, and the other citys of the Dragon-Kings, their Templars, their people, and any allies) PL 5,000

  Secret Retreat on Luna - PL 118
  10 Pocket Dimensions - PL 680
  90 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  City of the Gods Research - PL 600

  - - -

  'O SKOTEINOS

  Githzerai, Earth Elementals, Dao (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj - PL 153
  Allies of the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Gith of Greyspace, Crystalmont, Dark Swamp, Dreadwood, Esserbaudos, Haermont, Hool Marches, Humanoids of the Rakers, Sea Princes, Sleichenbaudos, eastern Principality of Ulek, Usurbaudos) PL 1,110

  Gith Armada - PL 1,830

  The Immortals of Mystara - PL 10,000

  Secret Retreat in the Primordial Dimension - PL 305

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

 REPRISAL

  No Planars selected
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The United Commonwealth of Toril - PL 126,581

  Captured by the United Commonwealth of Toril (NPC - Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil)) PL 0 (2)

  City of the Gods Research - PL 800
  100 Pocket Dimensions - PL 400

  - - - 

  SOLLIR

  Slaadi, Demons, Chromatic Planar Dragons, Planar Unseelie (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  League of the Warlords (Artonsamay, Fellands, Kinemeet, Kor, Redhand, Riftcrag) PL 187
  Allies of the League of the Warlords (Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal, Heisenbaudos, Hraak Forest, Sable Wood, Spikey Forest) PL 151
  Simulacrums - PL 75

  Planar Unseelie - PL 11
  Most of the Unseelie of Oerth - PL 11
  Allies of the Unseelie of Oerth (the Lost Elves, the Death Forest) PL 1,022
  Planar Chromatic Dragons - PL 11
  Shade - PL 11
  Secret Retreat in the Death Grove - PL 13
  Secret Retreat in the Labyrinth - PL 218

  City of the Gods Research - PL 700
  200 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  TOKIWONG 

  Demons, Yugoloths (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  Empire of Iuz (Rovers of the Barrens, Core Regions, Horned Society, Hold of Stonefist) PL 192
  Allies of the Empire of Iuz (Empire of the Bright Lands, Humanoids of the Yatils, Ket) PL 84
  Conquests of the Empire of Iuz (Cairn Hills) PL 10
  Gem Dragons - PL 72

  Eternal Empire of Realmspace - PL 52,000

  Allies from the world of Athas (the Veiled Alliance) PL 700

  Secret Retreat in the Burning Cliffs - PL 152

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Machine of Lum the Mad - PL 100

  - - - 

  UVENELEI

  Metallic Dragons, Gem Dragons (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Alliance of the Crescent (Aaqa, Ishtarland, Lyrn) PL 184
  Gem Dragons - PL 39
  Secret Retreat in Arlon - PL 106

  Republic of Selune, Toril - PL 32,000

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  VENUS

  Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Emerald Order (Kron Hills HQ, Cults in: the Alliance of the Rising Sun, Hope Island, Vesve Forest, Delrunian Alliance, Kingdom of Ulek, Baklunish Confederation, Union of Oerth, Hempmonaland, Western Mountains, Yatils, Isle of the Phoenix, Empire of Iuz, Alliance of the Crescent, Kevellond League, Thillronian Peninsula, AnaKeris) PL 1,474

  The Angels - PL 3,000

  Allies from the world of Mystara (The transplanted nation of Alphatia) PL 1,485

  City of the Gods Research - PL 100
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Celestials, Guardinals, Earth Elementals, Gem Planar Dragons, Dao, Fire Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Kevellond League (Bissel, Dyvvers, Fellowship of the Torch, Furyondy, Good Hills, Gran March, Keoland, Knights of Holy Shielding, Knights of the Watch, Little Hills, Lorridges, Order of the Hart, Rushmoors, Shieldlands, Stark Mounds, Sterich, Veluna, Yeomanry) PL 596
  Allies and Colonies of the Kevellond League (Suhfang, Kettish Hills, Celene Moon Base) PL 208
  Conquests of the Kevellond League (Dim Forest, Geoff, Hornwood, Otywood, Gnarley Forest, Rangers of the Gnarley Forest) PL 80
  Metallic Dragons - PL 302

  Baklunish Confederation (Ekbir, Garnak, Istivar, Paynims, Tusman Hills, Tusmit, Ull, Yecha, Zeif) PL 749
  Allied Nations of the Baklunish Confederation (Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils) PL 665

  The Angels - PL 17,000

  Allies from the world of Mystara (The transplanted nation of Thyatis) PL 1,809

  Secret Retreat in Starleev - PL 228
  Secret Retreat in Garnak Forest - PL 260

  City of the Gods Research - PL 400
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0
  Crook of Rao - PL 100
  Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar - PL 100

  - - - 

  ZELDA

  No Planars selected
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Thillronian Alliance (Frost Barbarians (Fruztii), Ice Barbarians (Cruski), Ratik, Snow Barbarians (Schnai)) PL 115
  Allies (Storm Riders of Telchuria) PL 104
  Secret Retreat in the Animal Realm - PL 151

  City of the Gods Research - 100 PL
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  ZOURON

  Beings of the Far Realm, Modrons, Wood Elementals (Planars) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Monsters, Constructs - PL see the Arms Races

  The Eternal Order - PL 13,000
  AnaKeris Allies of the Eternal Order (various peoples defecting from their home nations) PL 96
  Aquaria - PL 230

  City of the Gods Research - PL 200
  100 Pocket Dimensions (just created) - PL 0

  - - -

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  24
  Alzem  24
  Anabstercorian  15
  Black Omega  24
  Creamsteak  24
  Dagger  24
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  22 x 2
  Festy Dog  22
  Forsaken One  24 
  GnomeWorks  36
  Kaboom  24
  Kalanyr  24
  Maudlin  19
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  29
  'o Skoteinos  24
  Reprisal  34
  Sollir  24
  Tokiwong  24
  Uvenelei  24
  Venus  24
  William Ronald  24
  Zelda  24
  Zouron 34

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  6 / 150
  Alzem  150.5
  Anabstercorian  33 / 150
  Black Omega  162
  Creamsteak  30 / 150
  Dagger  6 / 150
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  200
  Festy Dog  6 / 150
  Forsaken One  201
  GnomeWorks  15 / 150
  Kaboom  51 / 150
  Kalanyr  193
  Maudlin  50.5 (does not have 11th level magic)
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  55.5 / 150
  'o Skoteinos  34 / 150
  Red Goo 14.6
  Reprisal  68.5 / 150
  Sollir  30 / 150
  Tokiwong  21 / 150
  Uvenelei  24 / 150
  Venus  26 / 150
  William Ronald  14 / 150
  Zelda  7 / 150
  Zouron  31 / 150

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  306
  Alzem  306
  Anabstercorian  609
  Black Omega  306
  Creamsteak  311
  Dagger  306
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  309 x 2
  Festy Dog  312
  Forsaken One  318
  GnomeWorks  306
  Kaboom  306
  Kalanyr  306
  Maudlin  360
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  306
  'o Skoteinos  306
  Reprisal  300
  Sollir  622
  Tokiwong   306
  Uvenelei  306
  Venus  303
  William Ronald  612
  Zelda  306
  Zouron  303


  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

  Maudlin (evil undead)  408


  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  306
  Alzem  612
  Anabstercorian  1,521
  Black Omega  8,160
  Creamsteak  1,218
  Dagger  612
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  2 x 1,218
  Festy Dog  311
  Forsaken One  3,729
  GnomeWorks  1,218
  Kaboom  1,224
  Kalanyr  1,224
  Maudlin  306
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  1,218
  'o Skoteinos  1,218
  Reprisal  300
  Sollir  2,035
  Tokiwong  1,218
  Uvenelei  306
  Venus  301
  William Ronald  612
  Zelda  306
  Zouron  303

  - - - 

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  202
  Alzem  202
  Anabstercorian  404
  Black Omega  202
  Creamsteak  202
  Dagger  202
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  2 x 202
  Festy Dog  206
  Forsaken One  208
  GnomeWorks  202
  Kaboom  202
  Kalanyr  202
  Maudlin  202
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  202
  'o Skoteinos  202
  Reprisal  202
  Sollir  404
  Tokiwong  202
  Uvenelei  202
  Venus  201
  William Ronald  404
  Zelda  202
  Zouron  202

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

  Alyx  2100 and 1669
  Alzem  2101 and 1910
  Anabstercorian  1908
  Black Omega  1634.3
  Creamsteak 1749
  Dagger  1651.6
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  1884
  Festy Dog  1626.6
  Forsaken One  1770
  GnomeWorks  1887 and 1639
  Kaboom  1702
  Kalanyr  1815.6
  Maudlin  1738.5
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  2101 and 1598.6
  'o Skoteinos  1746
  Reprisal 2101 and 1888
  Sollir  1749
  Tokiwong  1656.6
  Uvenelei  1618.6
  Venus  1757
  William Ronald  1742.5
  Zelda  1616.6
  Zouron  2011 and 1683.3

  RED GOO RATING

  Maudlin  5
  Melkor  5

  - - -

  ALYX (Alliance of the Rising Sun, Church of Toril) PL 14,776
  ALZEM (Isles of Hope, Army of Krynn) PL 16,041
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Solistarim, Army of Darkness, Mina and the Knights of Neraka) PL 40,062
  BLACK OMEGA (The Faerie, The Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight) PL 32,910
  CREAMSTEAK (Delrunian Alliance, Church of Mercy) PL 16,214
  DAGGER (Kingdom of Ulek) PL 2,918
  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE (Union of the Worlds, Allied Nations on Krynn, Githyanki Army) PL 23,019
  FESTY DOG (Races of the Under-Oerth, Scro Star League) PL 40,645
  FORSAKEN ONE (The Hive Cluster) PL 22,561
  GNOMEWORKS (The Lortmil Technomancy, Veiled Alliance of Athas) PL 8,048
  KABOOM (The Sky-Sea League, Nations of the Chosen of Mystra) PL 67,723
  KALANYR (The drow of Oerth, the Yuan-Ti of Oerth, allies from Dneiper) PL 9,750
  MAUDLIN (Acererak, Minions of Acererak, All of the Undead, The Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 7,543
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Church of Shade, Shadow Empire, Red Army of Luna, Dragon-Kings of Athas) PL 124,718
  'O SKOTEINOS (Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, Gith Mercenary Armada, Immortals of Mystara) PL 16,000
  REPRISAL (The United Commonwealth of Toril) PL 128,686
  SOLLIR (The League of Warlords, Evil Giants, the Unseelie of Oerth) PL 5,525
  TOKIWONG (Iuz, Empire of Iuz, Eternal Empire of Realmspace) PL 55,481
  UVENELEI (Alliance of the Crescent, Republic of Selune) PL 33,291
  VENUS (Angels, Emerald Order, Transplanted Nation of Alphatia from Mystara) PL 6,915
  WILLIAM RONALD (Angels, Kevellond League, (Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin, Erypt, Orcreich, Transplanted Nation of Thyatis from Mystara) PL 24,163
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Thillronian Alliance) PL 1,315
  ZOURON (Eternal Order)  PL 14,400


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Dueling Post*

ATTACK/DEFEND DUELING WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  TURN 7

  I will be running Turn 7 by days.  
  There will be 31 days in Turn 7.
  I will announce the end of each day, and the beginning of the next day.

  If we were all sitting down at a table together, we could run the Attack/Defense Duels by combat rounds, with initiative, catching an opponent off-guard, Attacks and Defenses every few seconds IC, and so on.
  However, we are from all over the world, are communicating on a message board, are online at different times, and most of us have little time to be online.
  Therefore, I am creating a simple system with certain restrictions, to accommodate this situation.

  - - -

  THE BASIC CONCEPT OF ATTACK/DEFENSE DUELING

  The whole concept of Attack/Defense Dueling, can be summarized as follows:

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, then throw a single titanic spell (or a series of titanic spells) at your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can throw 11th level magic.

  Or ...

  My Power's entire army of mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic gather together, combine their magic, and create a single mighty defense (or series of mighty defenses) against whatever attack your Power's entire army of mages and clerics who can cast 11th level magic are going to throw.

  - - -

  WHAT YOU DO

  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making an Attack.
  During any day (or during the Interlude, prior to day 1), you announce you are making a Defense.

  The resolution of Attacks and Defenses occur at the start of the next day in the Turn, all at the same time.

  These annoucements of your Attack/Defense routine should be made secretly, via e-mail, to me.

  You must state to me who you are Attacking.
  You must state to me who you are Defending.  If you Defend someone else, you cannot Defend yourself.
  Once you state who you are Attacking and Defending, you cannot change your mind.  

  Once you have stated you are making an Attack and Defense, I will post to the board that a Power has declared an Attack and a Defense.
  I will not reveal which Power is making the Attack and Defense, nor will I reveal who the target Power is, or the Power being protected.

  STANDARD OPTIONS

  You may e-mail your allies and request help in an Attack and in a Defense.
  Your allies may elect to help you in your Attack and in your Defense.  Their Attack and Defense Categories stack with yours.
  You may work with your allies to stack Attack Categories and Defense Categories in any way that pleases you and them.

  Once you and your allies have decided on a combined Attack and a combined Defense, you e-mail me, and tell me the combined plan.
  Once that combined plan is submitted to me, it cannot be changed.

  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people on the boards with public statements about who you intend to Attack and who you intend to Defend.
  You are perfectly free to attempt to mislead people by spreading rumors, disinformation, and even working with an enemy on a fake Attack/Defense routine, pretending to be a friend.

  However, again, once a combined Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it cannot be taken back.  
  If a fake Attack/Defense routine is submitted to me, it becomes a REAL Attack/Defense routine instantly, and it cannot be taken back.

  STANDARD RESOLUTION

  At the end of each day, before announcing the beginning of the new day, I will resolve all Attack/Defense Duels.
  I will make sure that sufficient time was permitted for all the players to have announced their Attack, Defense, and to have collaborated with their allies to launch combined Attacks and prepare combined Defenses.
  Typically, this means final resolution will occur 12 hours after the last e-mail is sent to me, stating an Attack/Defense routine or a combination Attack/Defense routine.

  Because of this, Turn 7 will last at least 2 weeks IRL, and possibly much longer.

  SPECIAL OPTIONS

  You may call an Attack off.  If you do, you lose your Attack for the day, and any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below) is lost.
  You and your allies may call an Attack off.  If you do, all of you lose your Attack for the day, and all of you lose any built up Attack strength (see Attack Categories below.)

  You may hold an Attack.  If you do, your Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  You may not change your target.
  You and your allies may hold an Attack.  If you do, your combined Attack increases in strength (see Attack Categories below.)  None of you may change your target.

  You may hold your Defense, as long as you are not the target of an Attack.  If you are able to hold your Defense, your Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)
  You and your allies may hold a combined Defense, if the Power being protected is not the target of an Attack.  If the Defense is held, the combined Defense strength increases (see Defense Categories below.)

  Any Power holding an Attack may not declare another Attack, until their held Attack is expended.
  Any Power holding a Defense may not declare another Defense, until their held Defense is discharged.
  In no case can the target of a held Attack be changed.
  In no case can the beneficiary of a held Defense be changed.

  ATTACK AND DEFENSE CATEGORIES

  Category refers to how powerful an Attack or Defense is.

  In all cases, Attacks and Defenses are prepared simultaneously.

  A Category 1 Attack is the weakest possible Attack.
  A Category 1 Defense is the weakest possible Defense.
  It requires only a few seconds for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 2 Attack is the next weakest Attack.
  A Category 2 Defense is the next weakest Defense.
  It requires a few minutes for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 3 Attack, is the next step up in strength.
  A Category 3 Defense, is the next step up in strength.
  It requires one hour for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power has full use of 11th level magic for this day of the Turn (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  A Category 4 Attack, is on a par with the Invoked Devastation, in terms of magical power.
  A Category 4 Defense, would stop the Invoked Devastation.
  It requires one day for your Power to prepare both Attack and Defense.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this day of the Turn. (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic)

  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Attack, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.
  If you prepare a Category 1, 2, 3, or 4 Defense, and you hold it, during the next day it increases by 2 Categories.

  If you continue to hold your Attack, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  If you continue to hold your Defense, for the entirety of the next day, during the next day after that it increases by another 2 Categories.
  Your Power may not take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do during this second day, in which you continue to hold your Attack and your Defense (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  You may continue to hold your Attack and your Defense indefinitely, gaining 2 Categories of strength in both during each new day.
  Your Power continues to be unable to take any action with 11th level magic that would require more than an hour to do (see the list on what you can do with 11th level magic.)

  Chart:

  A few seconds:  Category 1
  A few minutes:  Category 2
  An hour:  Category 3
  End of of the first day:  Category 4
  End of day 2:  Category 6
  End of day 3:  Category 8
  End of day 4:  Category 10
  End of day 5:  Category 12
  End of day 6:  Category 14
  End of day 7:  Category 16
  End of day 31:  Category 64

  If you launch your Attack, you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.
  If your Defense is discharged, either voluntarily or because you or whatever Power you are protecting is the target of an Attack - you automatically reset, and must start from Category 1 once more.

  In the case of held combination Attacks or Defenses, all the Powers involved reset, and must start over from Category 1.

  Only after you reset may you resume 11th level activities that require more than one hour to accomplish (see the list of what you can do with 11th level magic.)
  In other words, Powers that are holding Attacks and Defenses cannot conduct 11th level activities that require more than an hour to accomplish, until the day after they finally discharge their held Attack and their held Defense, thus resetting themselves.

  ATTACK VERSUS DEFENSE

  The Category of the Attack is calculated.
  The Category of the Defense is calculated, and subtracted from the Category of the Attack.
  The resulting number gives the percentage chance of the Attacker killing a certain percentage of the Defender's mages and clerics who are capable of casting 11th level magic.

  The Attacker can never lose any percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.
  The Defender, may or may not lose a percentage of his mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Losing some, but not all, of your Power's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic weakens your Power in the next Attack/Defense Duel, as follows:

  25 percent loss:  Your Power loses 1 Category level from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  50 percent loss:  Your Power loses 2 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.
  75 percent loss:  Your Power loses 3 Category levels from all prepared Attacks and Defenses.

  If your Power is in such a weakened state, and it does not prepare a Defense, and it is the target of an Attack, the Attacker gains 1, 2, or 3 Category levels to his Attack, as is appropriate.

  The Charts below show the resolution of the Attack/Defense Duel, based on the number arrived at (Attack Category minus Defense Category.)

  - 12 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
1% chance 12% destroyed
2% chance 6% destroyed
3% chance 3% destroyed
4% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
1% chance 25% destroyed
2% chance 12% destroyed
3% chance 6% destroyed
4% chance 3% destroyed
5% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

1% chance 100% destroyed
1% chance 50% destroyed
2% chance 25% destroyed
3% chance 12% destroyed
4% chance 6% destroyed
5% chance 3% destroyed
6% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
4% chance 12% destroyed
5% chance 6% destroyed
6% chance 3% destroyed
7% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

2% chance 100% destroyed
4% chance 50% destroyed
6% chance 25% destroyed
8% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
12% chance 3% destroyed
14% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

3% chance 100% destroyed
6% chance 50% destroyed
9% chance 25% destroyed
12% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
18% chance 3% destroyed
21% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

4% chance 100% destroyed
8% chance 50% destroyed
12% chance 25% destroyed
16% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
24% chance 3% destroyed
28% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

6% chance 100% destroyed
12% chance 50% destroyed
18% chance 25% destroyed
24% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
36% chance 3% destroyed
42% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

7% chance 100% destroyed
14% chance 50% destroyed
21% chance 25% destroyed
28% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
42% chance 3% destroyed
49% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

8% chance 100% destroyed
16% chance 50% destroyed
24% chance 25% destroyed
32% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
48% chance 3% destroyed
56% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

9% chance 100% destroyed
18% chance 50% destroyed
27% chance 25% destroyed
36% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
54% chance 3% destroyed
63% chance 1% destroyed

  0

10% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  1

15% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  2

20% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  3

25% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  4

30% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  5

35% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  6

40% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  7

45% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  8

50% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise, 3% destroyed

  9

50% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  10

50% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  11

55% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  12

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  13

55% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  14

60% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  15

60% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  16 and higher

60% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed


  THE FATE OF ENEMY MAGES AND CLERICS

  The Attacking Power chooses how the enemy mages and clerics that are killed, die.
  The Attacker may kill them outright - this is considered death by 11th level magic.
  The Attacker may transport them into a Sphere of Annihilation.
  The Attacker may transport them to the Ninth Hell or the Seventh Heaven.
  The Attacker may choose mercy, and imprison them - they are considered imprisoned by 11th level magic.

  In all cases, the mages and clerics in question are either permanently dead or permanently imprisoned.
  There is no way they can ever be recovered, unless they are imprisoned and the Power offers a prisoner exchange.
  If they are imprisoned and the imprisoning Power loses all of it's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, the prisoners are considered killed by 11th level magic.

  A prisoner exchange cannot be faked or interfered with - it is a strict agreement between two or more Powers, and must be carried through legitimately.

  Again, it must be stressed:  If an Attack is successful, and the Defender loses mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic, those mages and clerics are lost forever ... if the successful Attacker wills it so.


  LOSING THE ATTACK/DEFENSE DUEL

  The point of the Attack/Defense Duel is to totally eliminate the Defender's mages and clerics capable of casting 11th level magic.

  Once this happens, the Power which has suffered such a 100 percent loss is considered Disarmed.

  A Disarmed Power is under the following restrictions:

  It's Player Character can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It's Non-Player Characters can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can cast 10th level magic and lower only.
  It can employ psionics of 10th level and lower only.
  It has no access to 11th level magic of any sort, in any way, by any means.
  It's score in the Magical Arms Race falls to 149, and remains there for the rest of the Turn.

  Otherwise, it is fully intact.
  It retains all it's technology.
  It retains all it's infrastructure.
  It retains all creations in which 11th level magic had a hand in building.


  THE COUP DE GRACE

  There is always the option of surrender for the Disarmed Power.
  Surrender always comes on the attacker's terms, assuming the attacker is willing to accept surrender at all.
  Surrender, cannot be faked.

  If the Disarmed Power refuses to surrender, it may choose to Defend.
  It must state it is preparing a Defense, as per normal.

  The Disarmed Power may NEVER declare an Attack against any Power with 11th level magic - it's offensive capability is ineffective against 11th level defenses.

  At this point, when the Power with 11th level magic declares his Attack and Defense, he may launch his Attack on the Disarmed Power.
  This is the Coup de Grace.

  Once more the Attack Category is calculated.
  Once more the Defense Category is calculated, and subtracted from the Attack Category to reach a number.
  Then, a second set of charts are consulted:

  - 17 and below

1% chance 100% destroyed
2% chance 50% destroyed
3% chance 25% destroyed
5% chance 12% destroyed
7% chance 6% destroyed
10% chance 3% destroyed
15% chance 1% destroyed

  - 16

2% chance 100% destroyed
3% chance 50% destroyed
5% chance 25% destroyed
7% chance 12% destroyed
10% chance 6% destroyed
15% chance 3% destroyed
20% chance 1% destroyed

  - 15

3% chance 100% destroyed
5% chance 50% destroyed
7% chance 25% destroyed
10% chance 12% destroyed
15% chance 6% destroyed
20% chance 3% destroyed
25% chance 1% destroyed

  - 14

4% chance 100% destroyed
7% chance 50% destroyed
10% chance 25% destroyed
15% chance 12% destroyed
20% chance 6% destroyed
25% chance 3% destroyed
30% chance 1% destroyed

  - 13

5% chance 100% destroyed
10% chance 50% destroyed
15% chance 25% destroyed
20% chance 12% destroyed
25% chance 6% destroyed
30% chance 3% destroyed
35% chance 1% destroyed

  - 12

6% chance 100% destroyed
15% chance 50% destroyed
20% chance 25% destroyed
25% chance 12% destroyed
30% chance 6% destroyed
35% chance 3% destroyed
40% chance 1% destroyed

  - 11

7% chance 100% destroyed
20% chance 50% destroyed
25% chance 25% destroyed
30% chance 12% destroyed
35% chance 6% destroyed
40% chance 3% destroyed
45% chance 1% destroyed

  - 10

8% chance 100% destroyed
25% chance 50% destroyed
30% chance 25% destroyed
35% chance 12% destroyed
40% chance 6% destroyed
45% chance 3% destroyed
50% chance 1% destroyed

  - 9

9% chance 100% destroyed
30% chance 50% destroyed
35% chance 25% destroyed
40% chance 12% destroyed
45% chance 6% destroyed
50% chance 3% destroyed
55% chance 1% destroyed

  - 8

10% chance 100% destroyed
35% chance 50% destroyed
40% chance 25% destroyed
45% chance 12% destroyed
50% chance 6% destroyed
55% chance 3% destroyed
60% chance 1% destroyed

  - 7

15% chance 100% destroyed
40% chance 50% destroyed
45% chance 25% destroyed
50% chance 12% destroyed
55% chance 6% destroyed
60% chance 3% destroyed
65% chance 1% destroyed

  - 6

20% chance 100% destroyed
45% chance 50% destroyed
50% chance 25% destroyed
55% chance 12% destroyed
60% chance 6% destroyed
65% chance 3% destroyed
70% chance 1% destroyed

  - 5

25% chance 100% destroyed
50% chance 50% destroyed
55% chance 25% destroyed
60% chance 12% destroyed
65% chance 6% destroyed
70% chance 3% destroyed
75% chance 1% destroyed

  - 4

30% chance 100% destroyed
55% chance 50% destroyed
60% chance 25% destroyed
65% chance 12% destroyed
70% chance 6% destroyed
75% chance 3% destroyed
80% chance 1% destroyed

  - 3

35% chance 100% destroyed
60% chance 50% destroyed
65% chance 25% destroyed
70% chance 12% destroyed
75% chance 6% destroyed
80% chance 3% destroyed
85% chance 1% destroyed

  - 2

40% chance 100% destroyed
65% chance 50% destroyed
70% chance 25% destroyed
75% chance 12% destroyed
80% chance 6% destroyed
85% chance 3% destroyed
90% chance 1% destroyed

  - 1

45% chance 100% destroyed
70% chance 50% destroyed
75% chance 25% destroyed
80% chance 12% destroyed
85% chance 6% destroyed
90% chance 3% destroyed
95% chance 1% destroyed

  0

50% chance 100% destroyed
75% chance 50% destroyed
80% chance 25% destroyed
85% chance 12% destroyed
90% chance 6% destroyed
95% chance 3% destroyed
Otherwise 1% destroyed

  1

55% chance 100% destroyed
80% chance 50% destroyed
85% chance 25% destroyed
90% chance 12% destroyed
95% chance 6% destroyed
Otherwise 3% destroyed

  2

60% chance 100% destroyed
85% chance 50% destroyed
90% chance 25% destroyed
95% chance 12% destroyed
Otherwise 6% destroyed

  3

65% chance 100% destroyed
90% chance 50% destroyed
95% chance 25% destroyed
Otherwise 12% destroyed

  4

70% chance 100% destroyed
95% chance 50% destroyed
Otherwise 25% destroyed

  5

75% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 50% destroyed

  6

80% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 60% destroyed

  7

85% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 70% destroyed

  8

90% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 80% destroyed

  9

95% chance 100% destroyed
Otherwise 90% destroyed

  10 and higher

100% chance 100% destroyed.


  THE RESULT OF A COUP DE GRACE

  The damage above translates into the following results, determined by the successful Attacker:

  Obliteration:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to his land's geography, flora, fauna, infrastructure, civilians, military, and everything else he has.

  Total Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all infrastructure, civilians, and military personnel.

  Neutron Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians and military personnel.

  Reprisal Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all civilians.

  Standard Destruction:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all military personnel and military infrastructure.

  Mercy:  

  The percentage lost by the defender is to all the leadership, including the Non-Player Characters, and to weapons systems and weapons stockpiles.

  Civilians, military personnel, and Non-Player Characters, may be permanently killed - the Attacker selects the form of destruction - or permanently imprisoned without hope of escape.

  The Coup de Grace destroys a percentage of the defending Power's PL equal to the percentage loss determined on the charts, unless - and only unless - Mercy Destruction is selected.

  If the Coup de Grace was not totally successful - if it did not produce 100% destruction - the Attacker may, on his next allowed Attack, repeat the procedure until the defender is eliminated.
  The Attacker may change the mode of destruction selected, in any second or subsequent Attack.

  The Attacker may select what NPCs the defending Power loses, if the attack was not 100 percent successful.
  The Attacker may select what nations the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may select what Artifacts, Relics, or other kinds of magical items the defending Power loses.
  The Attacker may pretty much choose, in detail, what the defender loses.

  The Player Character of the defending Power is assumed to remain safe, until the very end.
  Upon achieving 100 percent destruction of the defending Power, the victorious attacker decides the fate of the defending Player Character.
  There is no appeal to this fate.

  ATTACKING WEAKER POWERS

  If your Power has 11th level magic, and you choose to launch an Attack against a Power that has only 10th level magic or less (such as Melkor stating an Attack against Zelda's Power), there is no need for any Attack/Defend Duel.
  The Coup de Grace process outlined above begins immediately.

  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not engage in Dueling, except to Defend against a Coup de Grace.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not Duel with other 10th level Powers.
  A Power that has only 10th level magic or less may not attempt a Coup de Grace against a Power that has only 9th level magic or less.

  PROTECTING A WEAKER POWER

  This is simple enough.

  The Attack/Defense Duel between the 11th level Attacker, and the interfering 11th level Defender, is resolved normally (as per the standard charts.)

  The Power with 10th level magic is simply ignored.
  It receives no Defense of it's own.
  It's fate depends entirely on how well the interfering Power protects it.

  If the Attack is successful, or partially successful, Coup de Grace damage is done to the Power that was being shielded.
  The interfering Power with 11th level magic sustains no damage at all.

  SPECIAL

  If a player cannot come online to play his Power, he or she may give permission to another to play his or her Power.
  Otherwise, that Power defends only, and engages in no other activity but defense.  
  That Power will build a Category 4 Defense on day one, and hold it indefinitely, until subject to an Attack.

  ADDITIONAL RULE

  If your Power is involved in projects involving 11th level magic, you may state you halt them.
  You must make such a statement before you may begin a Category 4 or greater buildup of your Attack and Defense.
  Attack/Defense involves your entire 11th level war-machine ... when launching Category 4 or greater Attacks or preparing Category 4 or greater Defenses, you may never undertake any 11th level activity that takes longer than an hour to complete.


----------



## Tokiwong

*OOC:* Public opinion is a wicked beast... all I can say

_Iuz looks around the room, "I think I have said what I needed to say.  Hazen old friend I am pleased to have spoken with you before I begin my journey..." he nods to Hazen.

Iuz turns to those assembled, "I have spoken my peace... I have given my thoughts... I leave you with my words... and I shall hold by my claims and my deeds..." Iuz turned once more to Hazen, "I bid you all goodbye... I shall not interfere in the events to come... they move with the force of the infinite worlds... what shall come to pass cannot be stopped.  The Pantheon of Glowing Darkness shall face a hard road... but there shall be a Night of Long Knives... and when it passes their will be a unified whole..."

Iuz rises off the ground slightly, "My words are cryptic... to some they are illuminating... to others they are simply words.  That I cannot help, I am afraid.  But... to the United Commonwealth of Toril; do not judge us Oerthians by those of here... for we are the best and worst of what is Oerth... judge us not by the faces present... but by the actions of the common people... the lifeblood of Oerth... for this world is their birthright..." he turns to Anabstercorian, "I cannot say I ever liked you... nor will I say it.  You plot and scheme and flit about words of peace mixed with venomous hatred.  I can only wonder when the worlds shall grow wise to your true nature and rise up against you... perhaps in time..." 

Iuz looks down, "But as I said before no one power can choose the future of Oerth it will take us all to do so... if we fail... the Mists will claim all..."

Talindra nods solemnly, as Iuz completes his final words before disappearing, "The future of Oerth... of the infinite worlds begins here."  Iuz is gone... leaving Talindra to continue in his stead at the conference._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*What you can do with 11th level magic*

I will be running Turn 7 by the Day, announcing each new day as it comes.

  If you wish to use 11th level magic to accomplish things normally possible only to the deities, this is your List.
  Although it looks silly and ridiculous - it IS silly and ridiculous - people have earned 11th level magic, and I MUST arbitrate what thousands of mages with 11th level magic could do ... and based on what I read in the Netheril supplement, the sky is the limit.

  HOWEVER ...

  IF YOU CHOOSE TO EXERCISE YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC TO DO ANY OF THE BELOW, AND YOU TAKE MORE THAN ONE HOUR IN THE DOING ...
  YOU CAN ONLY LAUNCH CATEGORY 3 ATTACKS AND DEFENSES (OR WEAKER) THAT DAY.

  IF YOU ENGAGE IN A PROJECT THAT LASTS MORE THAN ONE DAY (ATTEMPTING TO DO ANYTHING THAT REQUIRES A WEEK OR THE WHOLE TURN), YOU CAN ONLY LAUNCH CATEGORY 3 ATTACKS AND DEFENSES (OR WEAKER) FOR EACH AND EVERY DAY YOUR POWER IS SPENDING IT'S ENERGIES ON THAT PROJECT.

  IN OTHER WORDS, IF YOU TRY TO USE YOUR 11TH LEVEL MAGIC TO PULL OFF THE WONDERS BELOW THAT REQUIRE MORE THAN AN HOUR TO ACHIEVE, YOU ARE TAKING YOUR LIFE IN YOUR HANDS.

  - - -

What can you do with 11th level magic quickly?

  You can create a great geyser of Oerthblood, which continues to spew upward indefinitely.
  You can give yourself all the abilities of a Tarrasque, assuming it's shape - or, you may remain in your own form, and have all the abilities except the claw and bite attacks.  This lasts for 24 hours, the effect can be cast repeatedly, and it cannot be made permanent.  Your PC's PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 5.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 3.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 1,000 chance.)
  You can create one pocket dimension, size LL.
  You can create a Flying City, if a city is at hand already.  This City can spelljam as if it had a Greater Helm of titanic proportions.
  You can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You can project visions of other realities to a subject creature (such as showing a slave what freedom means), and that subject creature will instantly understand your point of view, with possible changes of alignment and personality.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.  This race can have any powers short of those of the demipowers, singular dragon types, demon lords, tarrasque, etc.
  You can undo the environmental damage of technological inventions, over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can immediately begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of any God (although it may not choose to stay, and it might be very unhappy with you.)
  You can begin freeing your undead of Acererak's control.
  You can withstand Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and your mages psionic abilities (you gain all the psionic classes), and your Power increases in PL by 50.
  You can begin casting psionic enchantments.
  You can give yourself the ability to Shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creature whose form is assumed.
  You can dig a tunnel down to any depth in the earth.
  You can see into the future - but once seen, that future must come to pass.  You cannot change it.
  You can begin resurrecting the dead (1 PL worth.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment upon one creature (1 in 2 chance.)
  You can begin creating a Mythal.  It can have any powers of 1st through 9th level, up to several dozen of them, and they are permanent within a 4000 square mile area.
  You can begin functioning as a Deepspawn (gain 5 PL of monsters.)
  You can immediately start creating permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 10 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to undo the Dream Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, but cannot do anything about it.
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You can attempt to grant yourself Spellfire (1 in 3 chance.)

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a few minutes?

  You can create a lake of Oerthblood.
  You can give hundreds of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 100.  Your NPCs' PL increases by 20 percent or 5, whichever is greater.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 10.  
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 5.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 100 chance.)
  You can create 10 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can create a Flying City, if one is already at hand.  This city can spelljam, as per above.
  You and many others can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You and many others can begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You and your people can project to several dozen beings, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can begin the creation of a new race of beings.
  You can undo the environment damage caused by technological inventions over an area the size of the Union of Oerth.
  You can begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, and force it to stay for a length of time set by you (it doesn't have to like it, though.)
  You can free 10 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can withstand Acererak's attacks, and employ those attacks yourself against several dozen enemies.
  You can protect your mages from Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and your mages all the special insights of the dragons, and your Power increases in PL by 100.
  Thousands of your people can begin using psionic enchantments.
  Thousands of your people can shapechange, gaining all of the powers of the creature assumed.
  You can begin alteration of the geography over a small area.
  You can resurrect 10 PL of the dead.
  You can break 11th level enchantments upon several thousand creatures (1 in 2 chance per person.)
  Your mages can all begin acting as Deepspawn (gain 50 PL of monsters.)  You can create any monsters, including the Tarrasque.
  You and your mages can immediately start creating thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow one of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 10 chance.)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 10 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all your mages can attempt to grant themselves Spellfire (1 in 3 chance each).  Your Power gains 100 PL.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in an hour?

  You can create hundreds of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can give several thousand of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 1,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 20.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 10.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 10 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL.
  You can create a full Flying City, ala Netheril.  This city can spelljam as per above.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Hundreds of your people and you may begin Avangion Metamorphosis.
  You and your people can project to several thousand beings, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over the entire continent of Oerik.
  You can permanently alter your Power's technology so that it causes no environmental damage.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of Bissel.  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse the soil in this span of time, and begin growing a forest.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to force it to do your bidding (1 in 3 chance).  It will NOT appreciate this.
  You can free 100 PL of your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can throw an attack Acererak-style upon an entire enemy army of 100 PL, destroying it, unless it is defending by 11th level magic.
  You can protect your entire Power from Acererak's attacks.
  You can grant yourself and all your mages all the special insights and abilities of the Phaerimm, and your Power increases in PL by 500.
  All your people capable of 10th level magic can begin throwing psionic enchantments.
  Tens of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to Shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature assumed.  Your Power gains 1000 PL.
  You can begin the creation of a new mountain range, new rivers, new lakes, new hills, rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel.
  You can resurrect 100 PL of the dead.
  You can break 11th level enchantments on several thousand beings with total success.
  You can complete a Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area.  Within that area, you can place several dozen enchantments of 1st through 9th level, and they are permanent.
  You can begin the creation of a Mythal the size of Bissel.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 100 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize yourself to the attacks of the Lady of Pain (but you do not gain any power over her or to attack her.)
  You and your mages can create tens of thousands of permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 1,000 PL in help from those places.
  You may attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 5 chance each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 10 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 5 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all your mages can attempt repeatedly to succeed in obtaining Spellfire, until they do.  1/2 of them will die trying.  Your Power gains 1,000 PL, but loses it from dead mages.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a day?

  You can create thousands of lakes of Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the powers of a Tarrasque (see above.)  Your Power's PL increases by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 100.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 20.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 3 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create several full Flying Cities, ala Netheril, or, you can create a Flying City that floats on air alone, or on the clouds, or on light, or on any substance or type of energy, or any imaginary conception you can think of.  The City may have any shape you desire, including impossible shapes.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speed, and can teleport without error.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Thousands of your people can begin Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power permanently gains 100 PL.
  You and your people can project to an entire Power in the IR, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an area the size of Oerth.
  You can begin and continue the creation of an entire race of beings.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over an entire world.
  You can alter the nature of all technological inventions worldwide so that they cause no environmental damage.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of Furyondy.  If the soil was dead, you can cleanse it over this area, and begin growing a forest.
  You can create a small, city sized area that becomes specially enchanted ... the area is good aligned, radiates good, and all good beings in that area have their PL doubled, and evil creatures have their PL halved.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and attempt to charm it into willingly serving you (1 in 2 chance).  If that fails, you can force it to do your bidding.  It will NOT appreciate this.
  You can free all your undead from Acererak's control.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against an entire enemy nation, destroying it, unless it is protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect your entire Power, and all allied Powers, from Acererak's attack.
  Hundreds of thousands of your people can be permanently given the ability to shapechange, gaining all of the abilities of the creature whose shape is assumed.  Your Power gains 5,000 PL.
  You can complete rearranging the geography over an area the size of Bissel exactly to your specifications, and begin changing the geography over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You can resurrect 1,000 PL of the dead (and your Power gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over your entire Power.
  You can finish the Mythal the size of Bissel (see above.)
  You can create a powerful Mythal over a 4,000 square mile area that has several permanent 10th level powers in addition to it's several dozen permanent 1st through 9th level powers.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 1,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize thousands of your people to the attacks of the Lady of Pain.
  You and your mages can create endless numbers of permanent Gates to other realities, other parts of the Prime, and other Planes.  You can summon 10,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 3 chance of each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 5 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 3 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and your mages can make a careful, sustained effort to obtain Spellfire.  1 in 2 chance of success.  If you succeed, your Power gains 1,000 PL.  If you fail, you can try again tomorrow.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic in a week?

  You can cover an area the size of Bissel with Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the abilities of a Tarrasque, and maintain this indefinitely.  For as long as you do, your Power's PL is increased by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 200.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 50.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (1 in 2 chance.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create hundreds of Flying Cities, and they can be lofted upon air, clouds, light, or any known or imaginary substance.  They can be of any shape, including impossible ones.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speeds, teleport without error, and worldwalk.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  Tens of thousands of your people can begin Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power permanently gains 1,000 PL.
  You and your people can project to an entire Crystal Sphere, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can create a new race of beings.  Project finished.
  You can teach another Power how to use 10th level magic.
  You can undo the environmental damage caused by technological inventions over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can alter the nature of technological inventions so that they cannot harm the environment, over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can grow a forest over an area the size of the continent of Oerik.
  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse an area the size of Furyondy, and grow a forest in that area.
  You can create an area of 1,000 square miles (and 20 miles deep) that is specially enchanted ... it is good aligned.  See above.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, force it to stay, and charm it into willingly serving you.  It will never know what is being done to it, unless the charm is broken.
  You can free all the undead in a Crystal Sphere, from Acererak's control, permanently.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against an entire Power, destroying it, unless it is protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect an entire continent from Acererak's attack.
  You can grant yourself and all your mages the special insights of elves, and begin casting High Magic, and your Power increases in PL by 5,000.
  Your entire population can be given the permanent ability to shapechange, gaining all the powers of the creatures whose forms are assumed.  Your Power gains 10,000 PL.
  You can rearrange the geography of an area the size of Furyondy, and begin rearranging the geography of the entire continent of Oerik.
  You can resurrect 10,000 PL of the dead (and your PL gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over the entire world.
  You can create a Mythal over an area the size of Furyondy (see above.)
  You can create a powerful Mythal over an area the size of Bissel (see above.)
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 10,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize tens of thousands of your people to the attack of the Lady of Pain.
  You can attempt to force the Lady of Pain into her own Cage (1 in 100 chance)
  You and your mages can create endless permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 50,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (1 in 2 chance each)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 3 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another dietie's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 3 chance of success, and a 1 in 5 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.
  You and all the mages in your Power gain Spellfire.  Your PL increases by 1,000.

  - - -

  What can you do with 11th level magic using all of Turn 7 to do it?

  You can cover an area the size of Furyondy with Oerthblood.
  You can give several tens of thousands of your people the abilities of a Tarrasque, and maintain this indefinitely.  For as long as you do, your Power's PL is increased by 10,000.
  You can choose to permanently increase your PC's PL by 300.
  You can choose to permanently increase all of your NPC's PL by 100.
  You can attempt to locate a known artifact (3 in 4 chance of success.)
  You may attempt divine ascension for your PC (1 in 10 chance, not including other modifiers.)
  You can create 100 pocket dimensions, size LL, and completely detail out the geography, flora, fauna, and climate of these little realities.
  You can create over a thousand Flying Cities,  and they can be lofted upon air, clouds, light, or any known or imaginary substance.  They can be of any shape, including impossible ones.  These cities can spelljam at trans-light speeds, teleport without error, worldwalk, or employ 10th level magic to travel around.
  Thousands of your mages can travel forward or backward in time, but you cannot affect or change history or the future.
  You, and tens of thousands of your people, can complete Avangion Metamorphosis, and your Power gains 10,000 PL.
  You and your people can project to dozens of Crystal Spheres, as per above.
  You can bring sustenance (rain, enriching the soil, etc.) to the natural ecosystem over dozens of Crystal Spheres.
  You can create 3 new races of beings.
  You can teach all the Powers in the IR how to use 10th level magic, and teach one Power how to use 11th level magic.
  You can grow a forest that covers all the land masses of the world.  If the soil is dead, you can cleanse it over a continental area the size of Oerik, and grow a forest of that size.
  You can create an area that is specially enchanted ... it is inherently good.  See above.  This area can be the size of Bissel.
  You can summon the Avatar of a God, and dominate it.  It is permanently under your control, unless an enemy breaks the domination.
  You can free all the undead in dozens of Crystal Spheres from Acererak's control, permanently.
  You can throw an attack, Acererak-style, against the entire world of Oerth, and this attack will succeed against all things, living or undead, that are not protected by 11th level magic.
  You can protect an entire world from Acererak's attack.
  You can grant yourself and your mages all the insight of the Faerie, concerning magic, and your Power gains 20,000 PL.
  You can rearrange the geography of the entire continent of Oerik to your exact specifications, and begin altering the geography of the entire world.
  You can resurrect 50,000 PL of the dead (and your Power gains that PL.)
  You can break an 11th level enchantment cast over an entire Crystal Sphere.
  You can create a Mythal over your entire Power.
  You can create a powerful Mythal over an area the size of Furyondy.
  You and your mages can continue to act as Deepspawn (gain 50,000 PL of monsters.)
  You can immunize your entire Power to the Lady of Pain's attacks.
  You can attempt to force the Lady of Pain into her own Cage (1 in 10 chance.)
  You and your mages can create endless permanent Gates to other Planes, other parts of the Prime Material Plane, and to Alternate Realities.
  You can summon 100,000 PL in help from those places.
  You can make an attempt to gain 12th level magic for your Power.  (1 in 10 chance, but every Turn your chance increases, to 2 in 10, then 3 in 10, then 4 in 10, etc.) (I get to make this roll.)
  You can attempt to overthrow all of the Dreams Forsaken One throws on you (3 in 4 chance each.)
  You can sense a major change in reality, and try to do something about it (1 in 2 chance)
  If you are a demipower or greater, you can attempt to seize one another diety's portfolios.  There is a 1 in 2 chance of success, and a 1 in 10 chance that diety succeeds in killing you.  You can only attempt this once per turn, so you choose how long you will spend in the effort to seize the portfolio, and the chances of success and death depend on your decision.
  You can give the gift of Spellfire to all the beings in your Power.  Your PL increases by 10,000.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz looks around the room, "I think I have said what I needed to say.  Hazen old friend I am pleased to have spoken with you before I begin my journey..." he nods to Hazen.

Iuz turns to those assembled, "I have spoken my peace... I have given my thoughts... I leave you with my words... and I shall hold by my claims and my deeds..." Iuz turned once more to Hazen, "I bid you all goodbye... I shall not interfere in the events to come... they move with the force of the infinite worlds... what shall come to pass cannot be stopped.  The Pantheon of Glowing Darkness shall face a hard road... but there shall be a Night of Long Knives... and when it passes their will be a unified whole..."

Iuz rises off the ground slightly, "My words are cryptic... to some they are illuminating... to others they are simply words.  That I cannot help, I am afraid.  But... to the United Commonwealth of Toril; do not judge us Oerthians by those of here... for we are the best and worst of what is Oerth... judge us not by the faces present... but by the actions of the common people... the lifeblood of Oerth... for this world is their birthright..." he turns to Anabstercorian, "I cannot say I ever liked you... nor will I say it.  You plot and scheme and flit about words of peace mixed with venomous hatred.  I can only wonder when the worlds shall grow wise to your true nature and rise up against you... perhaps in time..." 

Iuz looks down, "But as I said before no one power can choose the future of Oerth it will take us all to do so... if we fail... the Mists will claim all..."

Talindra nods solemnly, as Iuz completes his final words before disappearing, "The future of Oerth... of the infinite worlds begins here."  Iuz is gone... leaving Talindra to continue in his stead at the conference._


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

POsted by William Ronald:

Any power that enters there as a Dark Lord is a prisoner. They suffer eternally. They can never escape. They can not influence other worlds to any appreciable degree. Going into Ravenloft is rather like jumping into a black hole. You can't get out and you will be crushed. You will be in a prison worse than the one Forrester put your character in earlier in the IR. 


Edena is he right that I would be unable to take part in IR if I accept?

Can I step through The Mirror later?


----------



## Tokiwong

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *POsted by William Ronald:
> 
> Any power that enters there as a Dark Lord is a prisoner. They suffer eternally. They can never escape. They can not influence other worlds to any appreciable degree. Going into Ravenloft is rather like jumping into a black hole. You can't get out and you will be crushed. You will be in a prison worse than the one Forrester put your character in earlier in the IR.
> 
> 
> Edena is he right that I would be unable to take part in IR if I accept?
> 
> Can I step through The Mirror later? *




*OOC:* Yeah you get ultimate power but bad juju strikes... it is the plane of Dread... but you would be imprisoned... though you would be all powerful but never able to leave


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, if I accept the proposition, do I have to take my Red Army with me?


----------



## Creamsteak

*This is a repost of something from the last thread that got skipped. Just sort of want a response, it doesn't have to answer every question, mainly just "How do I become your chosen" will do.*

_Diety of Elves, I am Sanctus Punitor. I am Paladin. I am Ranger. I am Elven Defender. I am bearer of Infectio Onis Ferrum. I am watcher of Delrune. I am Master of the Wild Hunt. I am student of Tensor. I am the carrier of the Eagle. I am Knight of the Round Table. I am Elf. I am Man. I am Servitor of your Judgement.

I call you here to ask you of your bidding. I come here to call upon your will. I come here for you to pass judgement. I come here to bring my case to your divine court. I ask you for wisdom for my people. I ask you for mercy when I pass from your favor. 

Diety of Elves, Corellon Larethian; I beseech you!



Have I shown your intentions to my people and earned your favor upon them?

Have I served your people as you would see them served?

Have I asserted your will as you would see it used?




Who would you see me vanquish from Oerth?

Who would you see me protect and serve?

Who would you see me honor?



What must I do to become your Divine Agent?

What must I do to become your Chosen?

What must I do to become one of your Court?



Your blood formed that which is my people. Your wounds bleed the magic into the blood of the Elves. Your spirit, though distilled, runs through us bone and sinew. You have seen Oerth wracked. I will restore the health of my people, of my home, and of the world. I ask only for Mercy from you. Mercy and Sanctum when I pass from this world to another._

*OOC - *This takes care of my words with Corellon Larethian.

I am sharing my forests with Sollir. He may use whatever techniques I have used for himself in replanting and regrowing his forests. Restoration will be necessary in order to heal the world of the touch and to help restore the happy hearts and free spirits of my people. With the limited  11th level magic available in the interlude and possibly summoning some (non-combat) plant elementals to quicken the process.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Edena:

As I speak, Iuz and Anabstercorian are allying to destroy you. 
As I speak, Phibrizzo prepares to assail you. 

Could you explain it, Dark One?


----------



## William Ronald

OOC:  Melkor, I am posting a few things from the temp boards here.  I believe that you would have to take all your forces into Ravenloft if you accept the offer.  Also, do realize that the Dark Powers are trying to manipulate you, to tempt you.  Edena is doing his job as a DM in having them try to do so.  

Melkor, I hope this helps you to make your decision.


William Ronald wrote:

Melkor, everything in this post is completely out of character. Everything here is stuff your character would likely have learned upon hearing about Ravenloft.

Any power that enters there as a Dark Lord is a prisoner. They suffer eternally. They can never escape. They can not influence other worlds to any appreciable degree. Going into Ravenloft is rather like jumping into a black hole. You can't get out and you will be crushed. You will be in a prison worse than the one Forrester put your character in earlier in the IR.

You always have choices. Ravenloft is worse than you can imagine. Your character essentially becomes a prisoner. I suggest you do a web search on Ravenloft if you doubt me.

I am trying to be helpful to another player in this. Edena and everyone, can you explain the consequences of Melkor becoming a Dark Lord of Ravenloft. Indeed, most of what the Dark Lords in Ravenloft do is meant to free them from the Domain of Dread. They are trapped, and so would you if you seek to enter.

You could decide to try to return to the peace conference. You are being presented with only two options by the Dark Powers. You can always make your own way. Also, saying that they will bow to you may make them VERY ANGRY.

You may wonder why I am doing this. Someone in the IR asked people to do this. Out of respect for you as a player.

Melkor, you have little idea what you are doing. Can some of the other players let Melkor what they know about Ravenloft. 

Edena of Neith wrote:

Melkor, you may change your mind, if you wish.
If you wish to talk with William OOC about this, please go ahead.

However, whatever your decision is, 24 hours from now it is final.

William, you underestimate the danger. Think about this:

If Melkor becomes a Darklord, and the rest of you are pulled into Ravenloft and his Domain, well ... you know what happens next.

If Melkor becomes a Darklord, and the rest of you manage to avoid being pulled into Ravenloft, they still have Melkor.

If Melkor refuses to go to Ravenloft, he stays and fights the rest of you, which hastens the process of you all being pulled into Ravenloft.

Any way you cut it, the Dark Powers win.


William Ronald wrote:

I understand Edena.

The decision is Melkor's, of course. However, I would urge him to reconsider going to Ravenloft. This will hand the Dark Powers a partial victory.

Melkor may still be defeated or emerge triumphant over the rest of us. If we do not go to Ravenloft - regardless of the outcome - a player in the IR will emerge victorious.

However, Melkor's victory or defeat would be lessened if we go to Ravenloft.

Melkor, you can reconsider. I would prefer you to win or lose based on your own efforts. Also, when a DM gives you a chance to avoid something, it is usually a good idea to take it. What the Dark Powers promise is too good to be true. Like most such things, it is too good to be true.

Melkor, I do want to defeat you. However, I would not consign an enemy to a place like Ravenloft in real life - let alone in a game. You have the power to win if you can organize the proper alliance. I would not like to have your efforts diminished by the Dark Powers. You are too good of a player and a role player to deserve this.

William Ronald

You can e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com


----------



## kaboom

*Helping hands*

After leaving the World Forum, the Chosen start to help people. When someone is in pain, a Chosen is there to help him or her. If they do not want help, the Chosen leaves, wishing that person good luck with whatever troubled them. They do not attempt make converts, but if someone wants to join the ranks of the faithful, then that person is given directions to a place where they can receive training.

*OOC:* Edena, I need to know whether my plots that I emailed you will work.


----------



## William Ronald

*A voice for calm and hope*

Gwilym rushes over to the lost child and helps her find her parent or guardian.  He is loving and protective.


Hazen prays to Rao and all the powers of light that he can reach through to those who need to hear this message on Oerth, on Toril, and beyond.  He prays that the Angels will aid his efforts and reach out to those in pain. He prays that the Angels or an Angel will stand beside him, if they will. He prays that people will listen.  

“Peoples of Toril, of Oerth, and many worlds,  I humbly and respectfully ask to address you.” There is a look of love, compassion, and understanding in his face.  He appears in the form that he has been given, that of an Angel.


“Perhaps I should explain the political nature of Oerth to the good and reasonable people of Toril and Realmspace.”

“I am president of the Kevellond League, a group of nations in the west central Flanaess.  I am also President of the Oerth Alliance, also referred to the Alliance of Oerth. Many of the neutral and good nations of Oerth stand with me.  The Baklunish Confederation, The Lortmils Technomancy, the Pomarj, The Union of Light and Shadow, The Sky-Sea League, the Peoples of Ishatarland, the Alliance of the Northwest Crescent, the peoples of Telchuria and the Thrillonian peninsula, The Rising Sun Alliance, and many other nations are members of the Oerth Alliance.  We are many nations who are allied together, believing that together we can protect the sovereignity, the dignity, and the rights of our peoples.  Humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, and humanoids are valued members of our alliance.”

“We are not a super government, but rather a coalition of like minded people.  At this peace conference, we have vowed to treat all here with respect.  Although it is obviously difficult at times.  I am providing the media with information on the Alliance, and on all powers that have interacted with Oerth.”

“Anabstercorian is allied with Mina, a native of Krynn.  She is a follower of the One God, who is worshipped on Krynn.”

“Lord Melkor and Lord Iuz are members of what they call the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness.  It seems to worship darkness as the primary part of the cycle of life.   I am still trying to understand the meanings of Iuz’s words under their fair cloak.  I ask you to judge all of us by our actions which I will now detail.  A wise man once said that the truth will set us all free.  I shall share all that I know with you”

At this point, Hazen will tell EVERYONE of what has happened in the IR to the best of his knowledge.  He provides information on the worlds, cultures, nations, and personages involved in the IR and their actions and words.  (Obviously Hazen is not telling them how to contact the Dark Powers.  He will offer the same explanation that he did so earlier for not doing so.)  He will also use his abilities to show people what has happened.  He even shares how he was willing to be tortured for the good of Oerth and its peoples.  The people watching this message shall hear and see what has transpired in the IR.)

“People of Toril, I urge you to find peace and reconciliation.  Forrester and Ian Payne and many others fought hard to build a better world for all of you.  If Forrester has said something ill of the elves, I ask that you consider pardoning him.  Even the greatest of mortals must grapple with the darkness inside themselves.  And Forrester is truly among the most remarkable persons I have ever known.  For my part, I have been his friend and a defender of his character.  I have prayed fervently for his well being, his return, and for Toril and its people.”

“Did I criticize Forrester for some of his actions?  Yes.  Good people, even friends can disagree.  Good people, great leaders, can make mistakes and be wrong.  The elves and the humanoids of Toril have made a remarkable peace, a peace that honors the greatness of their peoples and the memory of  Ian Payne.  Embrace each other and reconcile.  Perhaps Forrester has left you to confront his own inner demons and doubt.  We all have them.  However, my heart tells me that Forrester would not wish to see the United Commonwealth of Toril split asunder or Toril at war with itself.  I pray that he will return to you in greater majesty and wisdom than he has shown before.  Ian Payne, were he among you, would counsel the peoples of the UC of Toril and Realmspace to reconcile, to recognize their common bond, their heritage, and their desire to protect what they hold dear: Realmspace, their peoples, and nations.”

“There are many who share both humanoid and elven blood.  Do not quarrel among yourselves, people of Toril.  Do not make these wonderful children – intelligent, wise, swift, strong, and beautiful – chose between mother and father.  Love one another.  Respect one another.”

“I prepared weapons of Oerthblood – which you know now can counteract the Red Waste for use by your soldiers.  Forrester chose another tactic than I anticipated, but only he can explain his actions.  I say again that I can forgive a repentant heart.


“For my part, the Oerth Alliance and I stood with the UC of Toril.  We treated its soldiers and citizens as honored guests.  We have defended the good name of Toril and Forrester from those who spoke ill of them.  We stood side by side with your sons and daughters who fought to protect those who saw the glory and goodness within them.  I am eternally in their debt

“There is a statue of the brave soldiers of Toril who defended my people from the rampage of robots.  My people are eternally grateful to the people of Toril, especially the United Commonwealth of Toril.  Many of the Oerth Alliance fought side by side with your sons and daughters.  We are honored by their heroism.”


“At this peace conference, I have tried to give everyone respect even when I doubt their words and their actions.  I am trying to behave in a civilized and courteous manner to those whom seek to destroy me and my people. For while I am at this peace conference, I shall not fight save to defend myself or protect the innocent. If war comes, I am prepared to fight for my people and my world.”

“However, I consider the people of Toril to be friends worthy of respect and honor.  You have truly built a remarkable civilization.   I humbly ask you to reconcile with your neighbors.  We are all akin in the great family of being – whether we call ourselves human, elf, humanoid, phaerimm or another name.  We are all brethren – whether we are citizens of Oerth, of Toril, of Athas, of Mystara, of Krynn, or other worlds.”

“Lord Kalanyr’s statement was that he agreed with Anabstercorian’s statement that Melkor uses his speech and those reasons merely to decieve he has no intention of peace merely a desire to let us become weak before he strikes.  Lord Kalanyr has shown us by his example how any soul can rise from darkness and despair into light, hope, love, and joy.  He is not an ally of Anabstercorian. Nor am I.  I have told you of Anabstercorian’s actions.  I ask Lord Kalanyr to further explain his position.”

“Lady Siobhan Silivrenur, Leader of the Union of Light and Shadow, has stated ‘here are some factions set on the destruction of Oerth..those people must change before any lasting peace can arise with them. It's to nobody's benefit for the Dartk Powers and the Mists to claim Oerth.’  The same is true for Toril, Athas, Mystara and Krynn.  I have told you some of the histories of many worlds.”

“You may ask what is Krynn or Athas of Mystara to me?  Yet from what I have told you, there are lives which would be honored by your greatest heroes.  People of Toril, consider what I told you of Goldmoon, a woman of principle and courage.   I believe I can safely say that Ian Payne and Goldmoon were they among you would recognize each other as kindred spirits.  Both saw the power of love being greater than hate.  Faith greater than doubt and courage to be greater than fear.”

“Each of us has the power to shape our own destinies, to chose between light and darkness, good and evil, love and hate, hope and despair.  Whether we call our home Toril, Oerth, Athas, Krynn, Mystara or by another name, we all have that choice.  Each of us is capable of the ultimate enlightenment and the ultimate in heroism.”

“Ian Payne at one time thought he was a man without power.  But he had the power of his heart, his mind, and the courage of his convictions.  Because of his love for all of Toril and its peoples, the Angels themselves, in their holiness, beauty and might, descended from the Seventh Heavens.  They stood soldier to soldier with the people of Toril to save a great and wonderful world and its peoples equally great and wondrous.  In the four decades since Ian Payne left behind his mortal coil, and I believe, went to the side of One whom before the Angels kneel and fiends tremble, the people of Toril have labored to fulfill his dreams.  He would be proud of what you have achieved and distressed at the dissension in a world he loved with all his heart, all his soul, and all his might.”

“I pray to all that is sacred and holy that he can speak to the world that he loves.  If he does not, then I pray listen to his words, his teachings, and observe the actions of a most remarkable life.”

“I believe that the people of Toril and all worlds have the power to make a destiny truly worthy of their peoples.  The wisdom is within our cultures, our faiths, and in ourselves.  We can chose what reality we make, whether it is to fall into the Dimension of Dread or rise to new possibilities of hope, love, civilization, goodness, and enlightenment.  The choice is yours.  It has always been yours.”

“Today, I am pleased to announce that the Kevellond League and its allies and the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation and their allies have agreed to unite as a single great nation.  We are currently drafting a constitution to ensure a representative form of government.  We have decided to call ourselves the United Federation of Oerth.  Each of our members will keep their own laws and customs, and their nobility if they chose.  Indeed, we are working on a tri-cameral legislature with a Congress, a Senate, and a House of Lords.  We believe that what unites all of us is far more important than what divides us.  Our members include Esmerin, Orcreich, Erypt, and Suhfang.  We are one and many.  Unity and diversity in all their glory made manifest in our government and society.  All shall enjoy the protection of their civil liberties and all people shall be free to forge a greater destiny.  Our Constitution in part is modeled after that of the United Commonwealth of Toril and that of some of the nations of another world, Earth.  I shall speak more of Earth shortly.”

“In my remarks, I briefly referred to a world known as Earth and a friend Arthur MacKeppoch.  I am including all the knowledge that he gave me of his world, its faiths, its history, and cultures.  At its peak, its peoples had achieved more with what they had than Toril has achieved.  Their achievements at the least equaled and probably surpassed that of the City of the Gods, whom the top scientists of Oerth and Toril now research.  I asked MacKeppoch to address Oerth when nuclear weapons were first developed.  Perhaps the wisdom of Earth shall help Oerth and Toril and other worlds gain new wisdom.  I give this knowledge freely as a gift.  Perhaps their knowledge and wisdom shall help save us all. Hear the words of my friend, Arthur MacKeppoch of Earth.  I pray that our worlds will avoid a fate like his world suffered.”

(OOC:  Yes, I did search through the boards for my Gamma World post, which I reproduce here.   I spent well over an hour constructing this post, and pouring my heart and mind into it.  As should be apparent to all, Hazen is trying his utmost to save Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Athas, and Mystara from a horrible fate. In the absence of  Erica Lesage, Hazen is doing his best.  This speech is likely taking a very long time but Hazen will try to do all that he can for Oerth and all the worlds.  Even if it kills him.)

THE GUARDIANS OF EARTH SPEAK: A WARNING FROM GAMMA WORLD 
Archcleric Hazen stands in an empty field at twilight, flanked by the demigods Mordenkainen, Heward, Keoghtom, and dozens if not hundreds of dragons. Emperor Cho-Je Paser and Empress Taizu are there, as are their ghostly predecessors Emperor Pa-ser the First and Empress Kuan Yi. Gwilym Raonul, Lord William Ronald, Murghtom the Old, and Fand Dyvyr, druidess of Beory, stand by him. 

Before him sits a device of technological manufacture. It is perhaps three feet high and cylindrical. 


“I warned of the peril to Oerth from the use of nuclear weapons. It would seem that some people are still unconvinced of the peril they represent. So, I contacted an old friend. “ 

“Some decades ago, I was gone for a considerable time. I journeyed not just to distant lands of Oerth, but different worlds, different realities. In one, I encountered a devastated world where the inhabitants knew nothing of magic. It was only with some difficulty that I returned to Oerth. I spoke with my friend last night. He wishes to address our world.” 

“I beg you to consider the words of a man who lives in a world without magic, where nuclear weapons and other weapons of mass destruction were used to horrific effect. He and his brothers-and-sisters-in-arms have fought for their world as boldly as any have fought for Oerth.” 

Hazen presses a single button. Above the heads of the dragons, an image forms. 

A world much like Oerth. Large portions of it seem to be barren and devastated. Still, tropical jungles, rainforests, forests, and trees can be seen. There are only very small ice caps at both poles. The scene swishes to ruined cities of steel and glass. A few towers still stand, a mile high, but shattered. Most of the buildings are shattered and burned beyond all recognition of what they were some time ago. Humans and what seem to be altered humans and animals are fighting in the ruins – against each other. They are using swords and bows. Machine guns. Energy weapons. A small band of beings of all races, including something looking like a treant, are trying to tend to the wounded, and call for peace. 

The image shifts, then focuses on an island. A man stands on the shore. He is tall, pale of skin and with a serious, haunted face. He is dressed in armor of a type never seen on Oerth before. It is a technological armor far beyond anything seen in the armies of Toril or even on the robots of the City of the Gods. He walks to a hill, where he is joined by many figures. 


Men and women of many shapes and colors. Some of the figures seem to be altered from the standard human form. One looks almost elven, save for his antennas and bat like wings. Others look like anthropomorphic wolves, lions, horses, dolphins and other creatures. Some even look like treants or myconids. Two appear to be robotic. Several of the non-robotic figures have obvious cybernetic parts. One or two look quite horrific, with faces that seem like melted wax, shaped by crude hands into a mockery of a face. 

Several of the figures stand by the man. A woman grasps his hands tightly. 

“Greetings, people of Oerth. My name is Arthur MacKeppoch. The people with me are members of the Guardians of Earth. Earth, my world, is much like Oerth and Toril. However, there is a key difference. Magic was never a part of this world. While many of us honor a deity or deities, we do not derive power from them. Indeed, our civilization – and what is left of it – is based on science and technology. Additionally, we were all of the same species. Homo sapiens. Wise man. A name that proved to be ironic, if not a bitter joke.” 

“I have lived centuries. I was born after the first use of atomic weapons, to end a horrific war. I saw the nations of the world unite to solve their common problems. The weapons were disassembled or put aside. We thought war was banished forever. We were wrong. 


“Behold my world at its height: 

Cities, more marvelous than the City of the Gods appear. A crowd is standing in front of a giant video screen in a great city. They are indeed a diverse lot. No illness or infirmity is seen in any of them. 


An image of a starship in orbit of Earth appears. It begins accelerating away from the planet. 


“The Starship Warden is on its way to its maiden voyage to colonize the worlds of the Alpha Centauri A and B system. The first interstellar journey of humanity will reach their destination in 8 years.” 

The crowd cheers. 


Other images appear. Flying ships. Orbiting space stations. Cybernetic implants. A man steps on a silvery pad and vanishes, appearing on a similar pad a 100 feet away. 


“All needs of the people of my world were meet by an advanced society and a benign global government, which its member nations formed. Within a few decades of what you saw, we even found a way to move ships at speeds faster than light. Except for one ship, they were never built. Disaster struck.” 

An image is shown of people protesting and police officers separating two separate groups of protesters. A blinding flash is seen. Smoke rises, and the shadowy outlines of where bodies once were are seen. Others are burned and mutilated almost beyond recognition. A few horribly disfigured people. 

“My wife Sarah died that day. Only Hazen’s actions - impossible by anything but the magic your world and others possess - brought her back. I doubt many of you know what is like to love someone for centuries, raise a family, and work towards building a better world. I pray that none of you ever know what it is like to have that torn from you.” 

“The peoples of the world, their physical needs meet began to squabble amongst one another on many issues. Who had the best culture or economy? How should the world be governed? And of course, there were ancient hatreds that were only half buried. They fought amongst themselves. Terrorists bent on the destruction of the world struck and fanned the flames of war.” 

“I sought to be a force for peace. Peace failed. The global missile defense system was sabotaged. One nation attacked another. Within hours, billions of people died. Hatred destroyed my world.” 

Images appear of weapons far more horrific than the City of the Gods exploding. Cities and civilians vanish, are mutilated and burned. People howl in pain, as they are burned alive and others vanish. Mountains collapse. A sea boils. Forests burn. A cloud of dark soot, smoke, and ash covers the globe. Later, a few people huddle in ruins over a darkened sky. Their faces are portraits of terror. Many are badly burned. 

“Many of the survivors perished in the cold and the dark. However, radiation proved a lingering threat for many. As did hunger.” 

An image is shown of a newborn lying down in a crib in a brightly lit room. Where its mouth should be is a third eye, overly large, turned 90 degrees from where it should be. A woman howls in grief. 

Another image is shown of a ruined building in a darkened sky. It should be noon, but it appears to be twilight. Haggard survivors desperately dig through the rubble, until one screams in delight at finding a single can of food. The survivors are seen fighting each other, the faces a mixture of shame, anger and joy at finding food. One man lies dead as his companions eat the canned food, and some eye the body with hungry expressions. 

“Millions more died. Many births were altered by radiation, and people died young of cancer and other diseases. As was written in my youth, the living envied the dead.” 

Images are shown of horrifically altered people, plants and animals. Some beings are barely recognizable from their ancestral stock. 

“ In time, some beneficial mutations showed up. Telepathy, the ability to gather and use energy as a weapon, and even stranger abilities manifested among people, animals, and even plants. Sentience blossomed riotously through out the wreckage of the world. The price was only the deaths of more than 95 percent of all living things, and the destruction of a civilization that took millennia to build. Some of you may consider that a small price for such power.” 

“Slowly, new nations and tribes formed. Of humans, mutant humans, animals, and plants –even androids, artificial life, that is. They fought amongst themselves and wondered at the remnants of a lost world. New threats emerged.” 

“In time, I and my allies secured a continent and began world wide operations to rebuild what was lost and restore the dignity of Earth. Our work has taken centuries and will take centuries still to complete.” 

“In a time of darkness, when the survival of Earth was imperiled, Hazen and several of his allies appeared. They did things that we believed were impossible. They resurrected people from ash. The best our science could do was to try to revive the recently dead. Because of the efforts of some people of this world and Oerth, was Earth spared.” 

“Therefore, I urge you to consider the course that lies ahead of you. The antimatter bombs that destroyed many of your great cities were clean of the deadly and mutating radiation that struck the cities of my world. Please, for the sake of your world, we urge you to have great care with these weapons. They may be used mistakenly or seized by terrorists.” 

“We cannot help you, only advise. Your world faces many perils, many of your own devising.” 

“There are some who would ask all “off-world” powers to leave, even those that originally came from Oerth. It is our suspicion that this is being asked so that a great empire – now calling itself the Union of Oerth - can merely move against its weakened neighbors, conquering all. Indeed, the only decision that would be left to that empire would be whether or not to attack another world. The presence of the Angels of Hope Island may deter this. We are uncertain of claims by some of having reformed are true. Let it be proved by deeds, not words. I should let you know that I have been active in politics, military strategy, and science for centuries. The plans of the powers of your world are rather obvious. Also, I played chess against Kasparov, Karpov, Fischer, Zhou, and Hawthorne – and won against each.” 

“The Solistarim are racists, seeking to conquer and annihilate all. Anabstercorian seeks to build a force to take revenge on his native world – for not fighting his vision of what it should be. And to rebuild the Illithid Empire, which never touched our universe. And never will.” 

“Acerak seeks to conquer and devour all. His claims of devouring souls to save them from damnation sounds like a bad public service commercial. I suppose it soothes what is left of his conscience – and completely justifies any actions. How convenient.” 

“The Church of Shade seeks domination of all. We find their attempts at diplomacy almost amusing. If you were not so hateful, we would forward the book “Diplomacy for Dummies” to you.” 

“You are also threatened with the break up of your own planet. If you cooperate with the one power left on your world with 10th level magic, and help him achieve 11th level magic, you may survive. We suggest that you cooperate. It is your decision.” 

“I find the claims of some factions to be all powerful amusing. Power. None of you have any idea of what power is. Evil. I know of an evil that makes the Illithid Empire of old seem like a band of schoolyard bullies and Lord Melkor a paralyzed tyrant on a life support machine.” 

“There are powers for good and evil beyond your comprehension. One of those powers of good shields our universe from yours. They also oppose a power of evil that has destroyed worlds and suns. Had they encountered the Illithid Empire, they would have enslaved it or killed it depending on their whims. The same also for Acerak or Lord Melkor, or even Ilsenine himself.” 

“That power is far greater and more evil than any power ever known to Oerth and Toril. Perhaps that threat is what Toril faces now. In which case, I believe Acerak, Anabstercorian, and the Church of Shade should pray that Toril triumphs. If not, Oerth is likely to be the next target.” 


“Sometime after Hazen left, we found a ship that could swiftly reach the stars and found one of the powers opposed to the threat that I believe now faces Toril. That power shields Earth, allowing us to rebuild. I suggest you do not try to provoke them by attempting to come here. You will be hurled back to your world in pain.” 


The next message is sent telepathically, the voices of thousands, if not millions ringing as one in the minds of all the people of Oerth. Any mind bent towards hatred of Earth or a desire to possess it feels pain beyond belief: 

“It is up to you to choose your own destiny. Choose wisely. We of Earth wish you well. This is likely the only time you shall here from us for quite some while.” 

The image vanishes and the device disappears. 

Hazen speaks as a frown forms on his face. 

“The door between universes is closed again. I suggest that none attempt to pry it open.” 

“It is up to us to choose what to do with these weapons of mass destruction. I would urge all to consider not using them. I do not dictate, but merely advise.” 

“Kessel Gnomeworks is as a brother to me. I will respect his decision, even if I disagree with it. We must be cautious even in considering the construction of these weapons, let alone their use. However, I fear there are those who would use such weapons brazenly. What do we wish for our world? To take our people to the stars, in power, glory, and nobility of spirit, or to fall further than we did long ago.” 

“The choice is yours. The hour is late. The multiverse is waiting.” 

A gold dragon weeps by Hazen’s side. “This is worse than what I saw in my youth. How could they survive such catastrophes in a world without magic?” 

“They almost did not survive. Only through courage and great sacrifice were a handful of Earth’s people saved. Let us pray that Oerth does not share the fate of Earth, a world some call Terra, and some have even called Gamma Terra, that is Gamma World. The third world, a world of wonders amid great sorrows.”
“People of Toril and of Oerth and countless other worlds, I have shared all that I know with you.  You are wise, and deserve to know the truth in order to chose your own destiny.  I have shared what little wisdom I possess with you.  I dedicate myself to the good of Oerth and all worlds, of life itself.  You can choose the future of your world.  You have the power to rise to the goodness of an Ian Payne or of a Goldmoon.   Or you can chose to descend into darkness and hate.  You are better than that.  I know you.  I have walked at one time or another through Oerth, Toril, Mystara, Krynn, and Athas and other worlds besides.  Each of us has the power to love, to forgive, to understand, and make a future worthy of our ancestors, of our own potential, and of our posterity.”

“I love my world dearly and I am very concerned about the fate of worlds that I know and love.  There is much that is good and remarkable in all your cultures.  Please, I beg of you to chose Light over Darkness, Good over Evil, Love over Hate, and Forgiveness over Enmity.  You have this power, we all do.  I am honored to have spoken with you, and for a brief time to have shared my life with yours.”

“I have tried to show my willingness to sacrifice for the good of others.  Each of us is capable of such goodness if we listen to what MacKeppoch has called the angels of our better nature.  If you find it hard in your heart to forgive, call out on the powers of good and light.  Call upon the Angels to minister to you and strengthen you.  Peoples of Oerth, Toril, Athas, Krynn, and Mystara and all the worlds, know that  you are loved and respected.  If each of us chose to do so, we can build a future that honors the best in us all.  I thank you for your time, my friends, my brethren.”

Hazen bows to the audience in a gesture of respect.  Even with the powers granted unto him, like to that of an Angel, he is weary and it shows.  There is a look of hope and love on his face.


----------



## Reprisal

My apologies everyone, I've been a bit tied up with my final exams and studying for such exams... The good news is that I've completed my History and International Relations exams, and only have two more ahead of me... I find, however, that I've fallen behind (yet again)...

All right, well, these are the issues as far as I know of:

*(1)* The United Commonwealth is starting to break up due to the First and Second Touches, as well as the actions and repercussions of the whole "Forester Affair."  This is definately a detrimental process in the minds of the government, especially in these dangerous times...

*(2)* Enemies of the Commonwealth have allied themselves with the Eternal Empire, the UC's next door neighbour.  Therefore, the threat is compounded and something must be done, militaristically or diplomatically.

As a result, the UC of Toril will act, but at this particular moment, I'm still busy... Expect a reply Friday evening.

*If anyone has any issues to bring up with me, e-mail me at my address in my Profile... Thanks!*


----------



## William Ronald

Edena, 

I ask that you consider Reprisals message on Friday to be delivered in a timely manner.   

It may be assumed that this message occurs in game time, brief minutes after Reprisal's post.

Also, we need more people to post.  Some have been busy, some have been ill.  However, if you can please post.  Your voice is your vote in how the IR is determined.  We, the players of the IR, can shape its ultimate destiny.


----------



## Creamsteak

The four court members of Delrune, brought here to the home of peace on Toril shall sit silent no more. The words of the Archcleric are enough to break their soveriegn silence. They do not begin with speaches and unprepared talk, they applaud. They stand up, and applaud the Archcleric.

Sanctus Punitor - Sanctus applauds out of respect for Hazen, and out of some fealing that there is a level of heroism that he is partaking in, eminating the light of by watching Hazen.

Regina Canities - Regina applauds with tears in her eyes. The second Gamma world sending was the same as the first, but it is far more than she can bear. She turns to cry on Baeron's shoulders as the court members look into Hazen.

Brohagan - Brohagan is the Paladine of Zakarum's Hand and is not known for much. He is the Lancelot of Sanctus Punitor's round table. He is also the devout bodyguard of Sanctus. Brohagan applauds the Archcleric and thinks about the decietfulness of the forces of evil, whether proven as deceit or not. He thinks about how unfortunate it would be for someone to trap an entire world in Ravenloft. He thinks about how pointless fighting is. He thinks about how much he wants to end this war.

Baeron - Baeron the Dwarf is a clan leader in his tribe. He is the largest and stoutest Dwarf there. He is the most shaken of the court members. He literally falls on the floor, but his hands are still held alloft in the air, applauding the Archcleric. He reaches for his axe sheeth, a leather sac, to cry into, but finds that his weapon was confiscated and his leather is not available. He too, cries on Brohagan's shoulders.



Sanctus waits to see the people follow his applause. He waits patiently for such a front. He also considers to himself what he is worthy to say. He steps up to the podium finally and stands behind Hazen, waiting his turn to speak. He waits for the audience to applaud, and then recess appropriately.

"The Archcleric speaks the truth. The Red Goo, the Touch, and the poor mune of Luna on Oerth are what must be cured. Pacify your aggesive urges. Good and Evil will wage war another day. Heal the planet, heal the moon, heal the touch. Remove these three and all things that would support them, and then the multiverse will unify itself."

"Do not simply be swayed by the last to speak. Do not automatically follow whomever spoke last. Think about this rationally, and what is to blame? Not Melkor, Iuz, or Anabstercorrian. Not any man of his own right. It is the Goo and the Touch that have allowed them to commit such attrocities. If they had no such climatic weapons, the war could finally stop. Nuclear weapons are to the Technomancy and Red Goo is to an evil willing to use it. The Nuke is useless in the hands of one who does not have the ability to use it. The Red Goo cannot be used by someone who does not have evil thoughts."

"I am not a public speaker, I am a quite man. I don't believe in broadcasting public display, but I do believe that there are concerns far more dangerous than those people who are in this room right now."


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr stands

" As Hazen said I am not an ally of Anabstercorian. I spoke of the Oerth Alliance in the word 'we', we are a group of nations with a purpose of bringing peace and enlightenment to Oerth, as you have achieved on Toril. Sanctus speaks truth, think not of the last speaked alone but on the totality of what has been said. Perhaps you need to see true evil to realise, I ask you now to think on your own thoughts and feelings, do you normally feel so? Is the hate and resentment the Mists and the Goo feed on and feed native to you?  "

Kalanyr sits.


----------



## Alyx

Preface:  This is a post of selfish character development.  Be warned.


* Chrysalis *


     The mists hung thick in the skies.  Ash fell everywhere, hurled from uncountable volcanic maws.  The skies roared with lightning and thunder – yet no rain fell.  The air was dead.  It tasted of demise.  The sun did not pierce this cloud, but hovered somewhere far above and out of sight, ashamed and unready to face the world it had scorched.  The ground was somewhere below, and the magna it contained lit the ash, which drifted aimlessly above.

    He who watches floats in the middle of this disarray, hanging limp in the air, listening to the lightning.  He who watches waves a hand.  The ash is pushed to one side, yet the mist remains undisturbed.  He who watches creases his face in a frown.  Then he is gone.

    The shattered remnants of a mountain lie on the ground.  Stones lay everywhere.  This is where the watcher reappears.  This time he walks on the ground, looking neither left nor right but taking step after step further into the mists.  A white stone catches his attention, and he looks hopefully towards it.  A grinning skull stares up at him.  The walker stares at the skull, at those empty sockets.  Neither blinks for a long, long time.  Then the walker is gone.

     Blackened husks that once could be called trees line the hills and the fields in endless rows, while the thorn bushes coiled about them seem to smile in the fog.  Here and there are the remains of an elven flet or an orcish stronghold.  This fire burnt all things alive, living and unliving alike.  The walker is here as well, passing through the once-trees with measured steps, not once breaking his stride.  Once he pauses and turns to the side, where lies a burnt out home of human origin.  The walker steps into the house and sees nothing.  All that remains is blackened oak and pinewood, and that has begun to fade and contribute to the airy ash.  The walker touches one wall and his hand comes away smeared with char.  Voiceless, the watcher disappears.

    Now he is deep underwater, far beneath the surface above.  This was a shallow bay once, but it is no longer.  A massive ship juts from the ground.  Its decks are shattered and the mast has sunken somewhere else.  Harpoon heads are still embedded in the wood, and swords are in the hold.  The mist is even here.  No true mist could enter the water.  This is not mist.  This is something more.  Emotionless, the watcher is gone.     Here is where he is now: far to the north, at the base of a mountain where men once climbed over to reach streams of gold.  Even now a few remnants remain – a pick head here, a hatchet head there.  The watcher, the walker, looks about him.  This place is untouched, almost.  The ash is less here, filtered through the mountains.  The mist is here, black and representing some distant danger, but it holds no menace.  Trees grip the ground with unshakable roots.  The watcher nods.  There is a pool of Oerthblood near by, a natural one, and it has bestowed upon this place a gift that few other locations hold.

  ‘Who are ye?!’ comes a below from behind the watcher.  Swiftly he turns, careful not to touch his sword.  A grizzled old man is before him, holding a mighty crossbow before him like a talisman against evil.

  ‘I am a wanderer.’ says the wanderer, voice emotionless and sounding distant.

  ‘I thought as much.’ The old man mutters.  Some inner flame, a force of will that the watcher has not seen, possesses his eyes.  Then the flame seems to die, the crossbow goes limp in the old man’s hand.  His voice is strong when he speaks again.  ‘You may as well kill me now, lad, if that is what you came to do.’  Wordlessly, he lifts the crossbow to reveal that the trigger mechanism was shattered.

  ‘I will not hurt you.’  Says the watcher.

  ‘Won’t hurt me?’  The old man’s voice reflects genuine surprise.  ‘Let me tell you, stranger, you’re the first person who has said that to me in three months!’  He hesitates, then turns around and beckons over his shoulder at the watcher.  ‘Come with me.  I have a home near here, and I confess I want some decent company.  Too many wild things about these days, and wargs as well.’

     The watcher follows.  He does not know why – perhaps it is curiosity that moves his feet.  Or perhaps something more.

     The two come to a log cabin, made out of five-foot thick walls of sod and a roof of solid, honest wood.  It is a cabin that has seen a lot of conflict and a lot of hate.  The roof is marred with small slashes of black and the sod is pitted hard in some places.  But the building has withstood everything.  It lasts as a testament of unsurpassed fortitude.

     The old man lights an old iron stove, rubbing his hands to its warmth and then moving to a quiet chair to sit on.  The watcher sits across from him.  For a lingering moment the two stare at each other, eye to eye.

  The old man smiles.  ‘You might be wondering why my crossbow is all smashed up.  She’s a beauty.  I carved her two years ago, took two months to do it just right.  I forged the iron myself – got a full shop for iron mongering nearby.  Today I tripped while chasing Kobolds from my food cache and the trigger just clean broke off.  Gave me a nasty surprise, although the little yippers seemed happy.  Chased me off into the bush.  Two months effort broken in a moment.’  Then the old man grins, and looks expectantly at his visitor for an answer.  A long moment goes by.

  ‘That’s too bad’ says the watcher.

 Gleefully, the old man slaps his thigh.  ‘Ha!  That’s what you think, and those yippers too.  But what I know that you don’t is this.’  Springing up from his chair without any signs of age, the old man rushes to the chest at one side of the room and rummages through it.  Quickly he finds what he is looking for, and pulls out another crossbow, like the first.  But this one is whole and unbroken.  ‘I started on this one right when all the troubles began.’  For a second, the old man frowns, but that second passes fleetingly.  ‘I knew I might need it.  And I did.  That’s what you get for planning, lad, never forget it.’  And he laughs, crossbow cradled in his hands.

 The watcher cracks.  A corner of his lip turns, and then he smiles.  His eyes join in, as he watches this ancient soul bubbling over with joy.  This is what life is all about, he remembers.  The triumphs made day by day.  The past was a pale thing in comparison.  The watcher stands.  ‘You know, I don’t think I will.’

‘Bah.  You’re like everyone else.  You will forget.’  the old man said, his laughing long and hard.  ‘But it looks like I’ve broken your ice.  Perhaps now you’ll join me for dinner, and tell me something about yourself.  I don’t get many friendly folk around here, you know.  Maybe I already said that, but it bears repeating.’

They ate.



      That night passed quickly, and without nightmares, as the old man of the mountains and the more ancient but less wise red elf named Jand ate together, and remembered again what it is to laugh.


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Lich Queen*

Edena_of_Neith wrote:
_________
 TO MR. DRACO, SERPENTEYE, AND SOLLIR 
The Lich Queen of the Githyanki looks rather perturbed, then outright unhappy. 

She speaks: 

Isn't it obvious to either of you - you, Hellmaster Phibrizzo, and you, God Emperor of the Union of the Worlds - that your foes are united? 

In unity is strength. 
In disunity is your downfall. 

Have you ever considered that if the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness and the Pantheon of the Union of the Worlds stood together, and Anabstercorian and his Army of Darkness stood with you, and you embraced Melkor and the Shade and his new ally Rajaat ... you might win the war? 

And that if you do not unite, you will soon be gracing the dimensional prisons of the Alliance of Oerth and the Torilians? 

Did this ever occur to you? 
Did it? 
DID IT?! 

I think not. 
You must point fingers at each other, and insult each other, and fight each other. 
While your foes grow stronger and stronger, uniting ever more and more tightly. 

Hazen is a formidable foe, probably as great a foe as Erika Lesage herself. 
He is forging an unbreakable alliance, an unbreakable trust, between himself and countless people, while you sit here squabbling. 

Do you expect me to condone such foolishness? 
Do you expect me to risk the lives of my githyanki army to cater to such foolishness? 
Do you expect me to waste my time dealing with such foolishness? 

Now ... if I do not receive a more appropriate response from both of you, I will send my army to fight for a more appropriate, and hopefully more winnable, cause. 
And you both shall be returned to Oerth, to face your inevitable doom at the hands of your foes. 

What say you both? 

The Githyanki Lich Queen, having spoken, sits back, her visage (horrific as it is) stern and absolute. 
She speaks, then speaks again: 

Well? 

WELL?!
__________endquote


The God Emperor appears before her, radiant in golden light and power, and speaks ruefully, "Well said, Lich Queen of the Githyanki. Well said, and well thought, and if the situation was different I might agree with you. But this is no ordinary war, this is not a matter of 'Good' versus 'Evil'. Melkor, Iuz, and their servants seek to bring the Red Death into this Multiverse and throw the Prime into the Domains of Dread." He explains the nature of those two threaths. "These are foes far greater than the mortal children Hazen and Lesange. Consider, for a moment, how their success would affect you. You and your people would be slaves of the Red Death, your very nature makes that unavoidable. If they succeed your own power will cause your downfall, regardless of were in all the infinite planes you stay. If you allow them to win you will truely be wasting your armies and your life. 
 The situation is complicated, the battle tangled and confused, chaos rules the Multiverse and nothing can be predicted with certainty but, know this, the battle must be fought. We can not afford to be passive. You can not afford to stand by the sidelines looking in, you cannot afford send your armies away and there is noone else for you to ally with. The Union of Worlds will stand triumphant in the end. The middle road, between the twin madnesses of the Alliance of Oerth and the Glowing Darkness, the road of sanity between two different paths to oblivion, will lead us to victory. And you will be elevated to new heights beyond your wildest dreams." He says this with crystal clear certainty, his aura radiating the resonances of a definite promise.

"What say you to this?" DC 150 Sence Motive to detect a hint of amusement and (could it be??) condescension.

"Well?"

___

The God Emperor donates 5'000'000'000 gold pieces (in electronic form) in a huge number of separate transactions, laundring the money in thousands of bank accounts on Oerth, Sigil, Krynn, Mystara and Toril, to the separatist faction (with which he has an extremly friendly secret relation) of the Humanoids of the UC of Toril to support their cause and aid them in achieving independence. 
___

How are the secret plans and research/manufacturing projects we e-mailed to you turn 6 proceeding? You've answered some of them, but not all. There's no reason to hurry, I just wanted to remind you so you won't forget about them entirely.


----------



## Alyx

*Back at the Conference*

Anfaren stands with Kalanyr, Sanctus, Regina, Brohagan, and Baeron to show his solidarity with his allies.  He claps long and hard.  At the next best opportunity he takes the podium from Kalanyr.

'I will be brief.

'I urge the people of Toril to listen to us.  I ask them to consider our words.  Our world is less then it was because of indifference and misguided, insane evil.  Already it threatens you, in the form of mists and the breaking of your world forum.  Do not allow it to continue unhindered.  To do so would break the foundations of your civilization and cast it to ruin.

'All that you will hear from Hazen and his friends this day are truthful.  We plead with you to listen because we would hate to see another world shattered.'

Anfaren stares at the ground.  He looks up at the audience of dignitaries.  He scans the cameras.  Then he speaks again.

'But it is more then that.  No, we do not lie to you because to do so would be to shake the common ground we share.  Your nations are of truth.  Our nations are of truth also.  It is in truth that the bonds between us may be set.  And truth by its very definition is an unbreakable bond.'

With that, Anfaren returns to his seat.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by William Ronald:

Also, do realize that the Dark Powers are trying to manipulate you, to tempt you. Edena is doing his job as a DM in having them try to do so. 


Well, maybe they only THINK they are manipulating me, this is a dangerous game, but I will propably play. 

Edena, I don`t intend to take all my forces to Ravenloft, only 20 000 worth of Red Army, I don`t think that Dark Powers can absorb millions of beings into Domain Of Dread against their will, not until the Sixth Touch takes place.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Thillronian League - Eidor speaks*

Eidor (big man, apperantly of Frost Barbarian tribe) stands up. ((He apperently has no real experience with speeches)).

"Unlike press' misleading statements say,  none of the emissaries of the Thillronian League have walked out, if one of us remains.
I just wanted to correct this cultural misunderstanding.

Very nice speech and all, now, what should we do next? Yeh, there are mists and there is goo, and there are damned big mistakes and understandable lust for power mixing into rest of it. I vote for healing and some healthy ass-kicking reserved for those, who won't laydown their wars and power-mongering, or actually use power of goo and mists to their own ends, effectually disturbing the healing process. Like my granfather used to say, 'there can never be peace without war' and I say, there is nothing 'evil' in agressiveness.

We must put stop to this 'who is to blame' insanity. But, in the process we must not forget who our enemies are. That remains me, could someone, plese tell me, what was Melkor doing here. By Kord, he hardly has thought even word 'peace' as anything but some twisted, corrupted, entropic state of eternal
nothingless. Btw, that "Diplomacy for Dummies" part was priceless... heheh.

Oh, and neutrality with some of  the 'enemies' would be quite acceptable. Some of them want a bit more to conquer, than wasteland of broken lands and suffering souls, drifing like big blood-sweating cheese into realms of oblivion.

Our ultimate wars of good vr. evil, law vr. chaos, freedom vr. tyranny, tech vr. magic, human vr. illithid and wait the other day,  yes?´Some of our enemies are smart enough to realize this situation is no-win even their goals in mind, and then there is pantheon of glowing darkness, or whatever it is called now, whose mere tools point, that they are nothing more than cancer for nature, that we should kindly cure. I don't mean destroy, kill, kill. I mean cure. Red goo is souls trapped into twisting hatred. Like many wiser than me have stated, we must free and purify those souls, and take them out of hands of misusers. Yes, and good old-fashioned ass-kicking will be involted, I except.

Oh, and as far as we are concerned, we might even let Iuz have change in this universe, should he be willing to give up power gained from said tortured souls of red goo and return to good old 'old evil one' we used to know and 'love to hate'. Of course it is not for me to decide.

But first things first."

Eidor sits down.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Zauron, you seem to hace a fair amount of knowledge concerning Ravenloft, could you email me the info on how Vecna and Soth managed to escape Ravenloft? Of course, my plans are much more ambitious.


----------



## Black Omega

Interesting.  Trying to think of what Ravenloft would do to Melkor.  The bits with Soth in Ravenloft were very nicely done, some very subtle and nasty ways of tormenting the big S.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
After the whole in the ceiling is fixedand those injured or traumatized by the incident are taken care of, Siobhan returns to the press for one last statement.

"I know there are some among you who can't imagine that certain people have been allowed here.  Whether it is Anabastcorian or Melkor or whoever.  We've just seen these feelings run high.  But the point of a peace conference is not only inviting your friends.  Everyone must be able to come or there is no hope of peace.  And Hope is one thing I refuse to give up.  I'll drop by later to answer any further questions but for now duty calls.  Thank you."


----------



## zouron

*Melkor, about Domains of Dread*

Melkor you cannot decide what you bring along with you to Domains of Dread (or Ravenloft as the place is falsely called).

In domains of Dread Darklords never gain what they want the most.

The Darkpowers tempts you, but they don't care about getting anyone but YOU under their foot. The Darkpowers will keep their initial word, but not in any form you will like, not at all.

yes you get to rule something in Ravenloft, it might not be the mega domain you thought it would be, it all depends on your worth to the mist (vecna actually had a very small domain). You don't take anything with you, you go alone everything created in your new domain is a mockery of what you know, everything will be just wrong, but seem right on surface (Lord Loren Soth's Bashees that were suppose to tell him the story of his own damnation kept changing the story, twisting it, still able to reconize it but just not right... very annoying for a man of strict rules and behaviour like Lord Loren Soth).

WHEN more then one person is brought to Domains of Dread, it seems that the actual Darklord is not nessecary the one everyone thinks it to be (a former dark sun domain, whom is no longer described due to license transfere, has a dragonking as Darklord, but in reality it is the high priestess that is the Darklord).

Okay finally one rule when dealing with the dark powers, you will never get what you want (vecna wanted kas dead but never could and vice versa), you will never like what you get but it is what you asked for. The darkpowers are more tricky to deal with then a wish under a wish hating DM, the Darkpowers don't manipulate you, they just offer you your darkest desire in return for nothing... on the surface.


**********************************************

Okay Vecna I am not sure of I did not buy the modules where Vecna escapes Ravenloft, but in those he DOES escape he takes over sigil in a short period. I believe basically he became very powerful (he is a greater god now right? so that is part of the reason).

As for Soth, this is a bit twin fold.

Out of Character: Soth is a very priced trademark of WotC and the rights to the campaign setting Ravenloft was given to Arthause (whom produces RL material today)

In Character: Soth was rejected by the Darkpowers, he was better at being his own doom then they were his, but while he was in RL he seemed to be unwilling to act at all, so why not let him be his own doom elsewhere.
Soth's highest wish was to gain his family back (or so he thinks) as well as when he entered to gain the spirit of Kitiara to serve him. in the end he he offered his family and everything, he kills them all and it all starrts over again.

basically I would say both escaped cases are due to real world reasons rather then game vice.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Zouron:

Okay Vecna I am not sure of I did not buy the modules where Vecna escapes Ravenloft, but in those he DOES escape he takes over sigil in a short period. I believe basically he became very powerful (he is a greater god now right? so that is part of the reason). 

Well Melkor is supposed to be a Greater God, My PC is only his Avatar.


----------



## zouron

Melkor edena already stated you can never get the avatar out or use it elsewhere, just remember that.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Yes, yes, enemies are invited into peace conferences, but there is difference in inviting an enemy and invating a plague. Melkor has spoke with actions more times than once that he is no more than harbringer of decay.  Anabastcorian, Union of the Worlds we can still speak with. There is not point in speaking to incarnation of red plague. Anyway, I asked, because I am curious. It just doesn't make sense to me."

Eidor asks more quetly from 'someone' near by

"Another thing, what is purpose of this 'press gang'? Are they some sort of spynetwork and misinformation feeder organization?  How they are useful?


----------



## Serpenteye

The God Emperor projects a part of his conciousness to the conference (while most of him is with the Lich Queen in the Astral Plane). He appears as an extremely handsome young man, in formal and dignified garb, glowing subtly with divine power. He listens to the speeches of the assembled while exchanging polite smalltalk with other delegates. 

___Zelda Themelin wrote:
We must put stop to this 'who is to blame' insanity. But, in the process we must not forget who our enemies are. That remains me, could someone, plese tell me, what was Melkor doing here. By Kord, he hardly has thought even word 'peace' as anything but some twisted, corrupted, entropic state of eternal 
nothingless. Btw, that "Diplomacy for Dummies" part was priceless... heheh. 
_________________

The God Emperor chuckles mirthlessly at the above statement and applauds Eldor after his speach. Then he turns to the barbarian (and the press):

"There is much wisdom in your words, northman, but we must do more than that. It's not enough to eradicate the enemies of peace with loving acts of murder. It's not enough to heal the evil of the Red Scourge or the wounds of Oerth, we must go further than that. 

The Mists and the Red Death are drawn to suffering, strife and hatred. To win our freedom from a fate worse than death we must achieve peace, both external and internal, within our societies, our worlds and our hearts. All our conflicts must be resolved. 

 I expect no peace from Melkor or Rajaat, all they desire is power and death. I expect little from Iuz or Hellmaster, their doctrine is struggle and war, though I think they , at least understand the danger we are all in at this time and might restrain themselves. I did, however, expect the United Commonwealth to act more responsibly. 

They claim to be a democracy, they claim that all their citizens are equal under the law, they lie. Ever since the founding of the United Commonwealth one people have been discriminated against. The Humanoid state is by far the largest in the commonwealth, despite of that the state has no greater representation in (the senate) than even the smallest of the others. The purpose for this injustice is obvious, to marginalize the humanoid population, to reduce the humanoid people, with their vast industrial and military might, to a servitor race for the masters of the Commonwealth, to Ian Payne and Erika Lesange and their favoured peoples. 

  Now the humanoids rise up against their oppressors, demanding freedom and independence. Now the Commonwealth stands on the brink of civil war. But this war cannot be allowed. If Toril is thrown into war, if billions of innocents are slaughtered, if the planet itself is torn to pieces and devoured by death, the mists will come. The mists will pull us all into the Domains of Dread for eternal torture. Death is no release, for the realms of your Gods will be closed to you and you will spend eternity as tortured spirits. Even the Angels will, in time, be turned into twisted abominations, ironic mockeries of everything they  are now.

 Therefore, for the sake of all our worlds, I ask of you, peoples and leaders of Toril to allow the Humanoid state its independence. You can prevent your own unmaking, the destruction of your entire society, if you allow the democratic ideals you claim to have to triumph."


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Zelda:

That remains me, could someone, plese tell me, what was Melkor doing here. By Kord, he hardly has thought even word 'peace' as anything but some twisted, corrupted, entropic state of eternal 
nothingless. Btw, that "Diplomacy for Dummies" part was priceless... heheh

Yes, yes, enemies are invited into peace conferences, but there is difference in inviting an enemy and invating a plague. Melkor has spoke with actions more times than once that he is no more than harbringer of decay. Anabastcorian, Union of the Worlds we can still speak with. There is not point in speaking to incarnation of red plague. Anyway, I asked, because I am curious. It just doesn't make sense to me." 

Posted by Serpenteye:

I expect no peace from Melkor or Rajaat, all they desire is power and death. I expect little from Iuz or Hellmaster, their doctrine is struggle and war, though I think they , at least understand the danger we are all in at this time and might restrain themselves. I did, however, expect the United Commonwealth to act more responsibly. 






Suddenly a Black Portal opens at a conference, and a beautiful female elf emerges from within, glowing with Dark Aura of The Shade.

Greetings, I am Princess Of Shadow, I shall speak for Melkor The Great, who is currently busy, and whose presence doesn`t seem to be appreciated here, those are the words of Shadowking:

-Fouls, I gave you a chance for salvation! By rejecting my offers for Peace, you have sealed your fate! Oblivion awaits you, worlds of Toril, Oerth and Krynn will be purified, and ALL of its inhabitants will meet faith much worse than Death, worse than Ravenloft, their spirits will be forever imprisoned in Red Scourge, and will feel nothing but Torment and Pain,  for all eternity, and their suffering will be beyond imagination!


----------



## Tokiwong

> I expect no peace from Melkor or Rajaat, all they desire is power and death. I expect little from Iuz or Hellmaster, their doctrine is struggle and war, though I think they , at least understand the danger we are all in at this time and might restrain themselves. I did, however, expect the United Commonwealth to act more responsibly.




_Talindra scowls, "The doctrine of milord... the great and Mighty Iuz is not struggle and war... it is life... in all of its facets... you belittle him with your words... and marginalize his beliefs with such flippant remarks... for what is your stance?  You seek to seed the United Commonwealth with strife and tear it apart... for your own selfish ends..."

"You beseech the Githyanki Queen to intervene on your behalf to crush your enemies... if any lives for war it is the Pantheon of the Union... the hypocrisy in this room is stinging..." she stands, "you continue to point fingers... never have any learned... you use scapegoats... afraid to face the failure of the self... my love, Iuz has seen his actions the folly they caused... his people grow weary of war... they called to him to stop... the burden too great and he listened.  He will not intervene in these conflicts... the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness faces the Night of Long Knives... the struggle will shape and change everything... but he wants no part in it.  We are a loose pantheon linked by the touch of the Red Scourge... but as he sees it... and such as I... we work towards divergent goals... you call us evil... extreme then so be it.  One evil man will work to sow peace for his people... not out of good but the only selfish act that is noble; survival."

Talindra sits regaining her grace, "If you wish to drag our names through the mud then do so.  I see little to justify to any present, for behind the faces of angels hides the souls of demons... this conference is deteriorating into something far short of peace... I send my pity to the people... for it is they that will suffer once more..."_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I am going offline for the weekend.


----------



## Serpenteye

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Talindra scowls, "The doctrine of milord... the great and Mighty Iuz is not struggle and war... it is life... in all of its facets... you belittle him with your words... and marginalize his beliefs with such flippant remarks... for what is your stance?  You seek to seed the United Commonwealth with strife and tear it apart... for your own selfish ends..."
> 
> "You beseech the Githyanki Queen to intervene on your behalf to crush your enemies... if any lives for war it is the Pantheon of the Union... the hypocrisy in this room is stinging...  One evil man will work to sow peace for his people... not out of good but the only selfish act that is noble; survival."
> *




The God Emperor speaks in mock severity:
"Then tell your lord that our goal is the same. Survival. That simple goal links all sane creatures, from the most primitive virus to the greatest of Gods. The lowest common denominator. 

But it's not quite that simple, is it? Sometimes one creature's survival is mutually exclusive to another's. Sometimes, despite all our hopes for peace, there is war." The God Emperor sighs.

"The United Commonwealth is falling apart, regardless of my actions. What I'm trying to do is making sure that it divides with a minimum of bloodshed, because of the Mists, because of the Red Death, and because of my own concern for the people, especially the opressed humaniods, of Toril. If my ends are selfish... they are no more selfish than your own; survival."


--
_______
LordMelkor{Talos}: I am going offline for the weekend. 
_______

OOC: Bye Melkor, have a nice time, in Ravenloft and elsewhere.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Anabstercorian, irked, drops a Temporal Stasis that will last until the end of the Peace Conference on the emissary from Melkor.  << That's for speaking in cliche-evil. >>
He turns to the halfling with the microphone.

<< Allow me to apologize for the lack of clarity in my previous statements.  I am going to attempt to sum up my motivations and goals in a single sound-bite, so it will be easier to grasp. >>
<< Maximum possible Illithid happiness at all costs. >>
<< While this SOUNDS bad, please allow me to explain further.  Conflict with other species is bad for Illithid happiness because we have to fight and die.  Enslaving other species is bad for Illithid happiness because we become dependent and jaded.  Assimilating new species in to the fold is good for Illithid happiness because there's more happy Illithids.  These ideas came to me as I compared the Neoillithid with the Illithid, and I realized that, blasphemous as it was, the Neoillithid were having much more fun having sex with mammals than we were having eating their brains.  I'm hoping to make being an Illithid fun again, without disrespecting our history and heritage. >>
<< What does this have to do with the Dark Powers?  If the Dark Powers win, all Illithid will sink back in to the semi-savagery of the underdark.  If I get captured by the UC - Well, I'm screwed, but my brethen will live on. >>
<< Also, I've realized that my mere presence here is disruptive to the peace process, and the opinion that Torilians have for Oerthians.  Because of this, I'm going to be leaving the conference early, and, if Erika Lesage allows, I'll be going on a book-signing tour.  Specifically, I'll be signing copies of An Illustrated History Of The Illithid Peoples, as well as promoting my next book, Maximum Illithid Happiness At All Costs.  Thanks for listening to me in a civilized manner, even though I'm sure what I've said has angered many of you.  If you want to beat me up, odds are good I'll be passing through your city shortly for a book signing.  Thanks, and have a nice day. >>

He vanishes in a shimmer of geometric dissolution.  Moments later, he appears near the Torilian border guard, waving to show he's unarmed.


----------



## Serpenteye

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> * the Neoillithid were having much more fun having sex with mammals than we were having eating their brains.  I'm hoping to make being an Illithid fun again, without disrespecting our history and heritage. >> *




OOC: That's a dangerous thing to say. The Fleet of Darkness came to Oerth to avenge the perversion of the Illithid race on Toril and stop it from happening on Oerth. Are they really ok with being changed into Neoneoillithid?


----------



## William Ronald

Serpenteye:

OOC:   You have agents trying to forment separation of the Humanoid State.  If Hazen was able to learn of this, everyone on Toril knows about this.  Also, last time I checked the Githyanki Queen was at the peace conference.  You spoke to her publicly.  Also, if you can try to manipulate public opinion with words and bribes, I can try to address my views. No personal insult meant.

Also, do realize that the UC of Toril probably has one of the best darn spy networks around.  Also, Krynn, Mystara, and Athas do not have banks so transferring credits means moving gold (or steel in the case of Krynn).  In the last case, your actions will be noticed.  Heck, on Athas your delivery people will likely be jumped on for any metal they have.

Hazen speaks, moving slowly to the microphone.  It is obvious he is weary.  Even with a form like that of the Angels, it is ovbvious that he is tired.

"God Emperor of the Union,  I am personally offended by your remarks implying that the Oerth Alliance is insane.  Considering how much help you could have provided to Oerth, you have done little except build your power.  When there was a chance to clean the Red Waste, the Union of Oerth did nothing.  Indeed, there is a growing opinion that the Union of Oerth is about nothing but greed and the accumulation of power.  Some have said you wish to have the other nations of Oerth solve all the problems, fight in all the battles, and then you will move in to conquer all."

"Also, I have identified this person" shot of a goblin mentioned in Serpenteye's previous post "as an agent of the Union of Oerth."

The individuals remarks to members of the Humanoid State is mentioned.  About separatism.  

"I have people on Toril as well.  I evacuated my civilians to Hope Isle.  I asked a few people to keep their eyes open for any interference in Torillian affairs by powers of Oerth.  As I speak, copies of this tape are being provided to the media on  Toril and all intelligence agencies."

You have said:

"The United Commonwealth is falling apart, regardless of my actions. What I'm trying to do is making sure that it divides with a minimum of bloodshed, because of the Mists, because of the Red Death, and because of my own concern for the people, especially the opressed humaniods, of Toril. If my ends are selfish... they are no more selfish than your own; survival." 

"Is the UC of Toril falling apart regardless of your actions or because of your actions?"

"Also, a friend on Athas has reported mass shipments of gold by persons who are walking through a gate.  What role do you have to play in this?"

"I have given the people watching this conference full knowledge of the events on Oerth.  I have shared with them the knowledge of my world and others.  I have shared the knowledge of the peoples and cultures of Earth with you.  Arthur MacKeppoch said if I thought it was needed to do so when I saw the need.  It is obvious that we need as much wisdom as we can obtain."

"I pray that this conference will lead to something besides dischord.  However, there are those who are indifferent to the fate of their own world.  There are those who seek to conquer all. Yet there are those who will stand for peace, fighting if they must on behalf of their people, and stand for tolerance, understanding, forgiveness, and reconcilliation."

"As Lady Shyntara of the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation may not appear until later, I will relay a message from her:

" You are the people of Oerth, the people of Toril, and many worlds.  What can you not achieve?  You do not yet fully realize your own wisdom, your own glory, or your own strength?  There is no burden you cannot bear, there is no problem you cannot solve, there is no adversity over which you cannot triumph.  If you choose wisely.  The hour is late.  The multiverse is watching."

"A senate insures that all voices, no matter how small, can be considered equally?  What is the power of one voice?  It depends on who that voice is?  What if that voice is Ian Payne's? Or Goldmoon's? One voice can make a difference.  A democratic republic ensures that a minority is not subjected to unfair treatment by a majority."

"A senate helps ensure that all voices are heard from equally in a society.  Sometimes the small still voice is the one that speaks most truthfully and eloquently."

Hazen holds up two documents in either hand.

"Here are copies of two of the most influential documents in the history of the planet Oerth.  Both come from a single great nation.  Here is their Declaration of Independence and their Constitution.  I have separate copies for the press, but everyone can find these documents in the information I included."

"Let me quote briefly from the Declaration, whose words inspired a new birth of freedom on an entire world.  Though centuries and worlds apart, this statement also summarizes the views at the core of the Oerth Alliance."

"'We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of Happiness -'"

"There are choices we all must make.  I pray that the people of Oerth, Toril, Athas, Krynn, and Mystara will chose wisely."

"Again, I thank you for your time.  I realize I am but one old man, but one who wishes well for us all.  May all the powers of goodness and Light bless us all.  May we listen to the nobler parts of our being and take actions that our posterity will honor."


Hazen sits down, wearily.  Gwilym is chatting with the parents of the lost child.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald:

OOC: As far as I knew (even if I did not, the God Emperor certainly would) the God Emperor spoke to the Lich Queen in her palace in the Astral Plane, not at the conference. Your PC knows nothing of that conversation.

Obvoiusly, the Gold was transferred via the safest and most reliable channels. We're not sending caravans packed with gold coins, but quite modernly as electronic code through numerous banks and corporations. Tracing that flow of cash would be almost impossible in an open market economy. (The UO knows what it's about even if I, personally, sometimes do not express myself clearly.

_____
"Also, I have identified this person" shot of a goblin mentioned in Serpenteye's previous post "as an agent of the Union of Oerth." 
_____
still ooc:
The woman in my post was a hobgoblin, you have caught the wrong person. 

__________
"'We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty, and the pursuit of Happiness -'" 
__________

The God Emperor responds with a small smile:
"Nice, and it might even be true, on that world. But I sem to recall that that declaration was written by slaveowners and that their great nation abolished slavery after a bloody civil war over eighty years after their decietful declaration, several years after the nation they originally rebelled against abolished slavery in its own territory and colonies. The slaves in those United States might well have been better off if there had been no revolution in the first place.
It took a war for the slaves to be free in that nation, even though they were still discriminated against for another century after the war. I hope the same is not required on Toril for the oppressed and discriminated humanoids to gain their equality. I hope that they will finally be granted their own nation, their own sovereignty."

OOC: Sorry about the realworld politics, but you started it. Remember, the comments were IC, I do not want an OOC argument on why this or that part of Humanity is superior to another part, or why this or that nation is the greatest the world has ever seen.

-
Absolutely no offence was intended in the above post. If anyone feels insulted by this ooc I will remove it in the interests of peace.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen replies.


"Governments, built by mortals, are flawed.  They are far from perfect.  In deed, a historian of the United States once stated that the key problem of the history of his nation was what was meant by the words ' all men are created equal.'"

"Even the descendants of those slaves still fought for their nation in its great wars.  They rose in time to full equality, led by the visions of heroes.  Among them were mean whose eloquence far outweighs that of any now amongst us.  Indeed, the descendants of slaves and sharecroppers became captains of industry, generals, and even presidents."

"Considering that the God Emperor hosted the Olympics of Torture, banned all religions except his own -- including the execution of clergy, and until very recently granted little civil rights in their own land, he should be wary of casting aspersions on other governments.  Especially in a world where the benefits of magic  do not exist, and a detect lie spell would be a boon beyond imagination."

"So, is the reason you are supporting independence of the Humanoid State is to gain another ally?  In what ways have you supported this position?  I believe the citizens of the Humanoid State can chose their own destiny?  However, you seem eager to see the United Commonwealth of Toril torn asunder?  Have you invited leaders of the Humanoid State to join or ally with the Union of Oerth?"

"Also, have you restored those creatures created with the help of Red Steel back to their former states.  I have -- out of respect for the people of the Union and out of concern for Oerth -- freely given your government this knowledge."

"For my part, I have endeavoured to treat the peoples of the Union with respect."

OOC:  The Union may not have 5 trillion gold pieces to spend.  Also, there is no bank network -- to my knowledge -- between Oerth and Toril. Goblin, hobgoblin -- considering that Hazen has been to a place worse than Hell, and delivered a bunch of speeches - a little linguistic error is allowable.

No offense taken, Serpenteye. I  brought Earth history into the IR because -even with the details of the Greyhawk and FR settings -- a common chain of reference might help.  (Besides, I think the God Emperor could probably read the Encyclopaedia Brittanica in 30 seconds or less.)

Melkor:  Edena needs you to make a final decision.  Power does not avail you much against the Dark Powers.   If you go in, you go in to them completely - lock, stock and barrel.  I suggest you do not accept their offer.  You can make your own path.


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Hazen replies.
> 
> "So, is the reason you are supporting independence of the Humanoid State is to gain another ally?  In what ways have you supported this position?  I believe the citizens of the Humanoid State can chose their own destiny?  However, you seem eager to see the United Commonwealth of Toril torn asunder?  Have you invited leaders of the Humanoid State to join or ally with the Union of Oerth?"
> 
> "Also, have you restored those creatures created with the help of Red Steel back to their former states.  I have -- out of respect for the people of the Union and out of concern for Oerth -- freely given your government this knowledge."
> 
> "For my part, I have endeavoured to treat the peoples of the Union with respect."
> 
> OOC:  The Union may not have 5 trillion gold pieces to spend.  Also, there is no bank network -- to my knowledge -- between Oerth and Toril. Goblin, hobgoblin -- considering that Hazen has been to a place worse than Hell, and delivered a bunch of speeches - a little linguistic error is allowable.
> *




"I have offered the humanoids of Toril my support. What later comes of this support is fully dependant on the wishes of the humanoid people. If they wish to embrace the Pantheon and join the Union of Worlds as an equal partner then that shall be done. If they choose to remain neutral then neutral then they shall be, and if they choose to remain the servants of Lesange there is nothing I can do about it. 
 I also believe that the citizens of the Humanoid state can chose their own destiny but I, contrary to yourself, have faith in their intelligence. Their future should rest in their own hands. Their glory should be their own and not stolen by the selfglorifying burocrats in the Commonwealth Capital. I believe that the humanoid people of Toril will choose freedom. I believe, no I know, that when they rule their own fate once again, like they did under Forrester, that they will rise to new and greater glory."

The God Emperor looks bored. "The Red Steel programme of the Union of Oerth has been terminated. Whatever creatures we once created with those substances have been restored or destroyed. When we realised the true nature of the Red Steel and Red Death we acted immediatley to dismantle those projects, it's no longer an issue."

"The respect between us is mutual. I have long been moved by your eloquence and impressed by your cunning plots. You are the face of the Alliance of Oerth and one of the most powerful beings, both internally and politically, on the core worlds. Your personal battle against the dark powers is intriguing, there is much to be learned from it, and I wish to congratulate you on your survival, though I sense that you were not entirely unscathed by your ordeal. You've grown both greater and lesser. I advice you to look deep into your soul to find whatever evil taint that might be hidden there. The danger might not be at an end." 



OOC: We might not have 5 trillion gold pieces (what is the IR conversion between $ and gp?) but I believe we mave 5 billion (5'000'000'000). There might, or might not, be direct financial connections between Oerth and Toril, but there's almost certainly connections between Oerth and Sigil and Sigil and Toril. I do not remember reading any post of Reprisal's that declared realmspace completely closed to all non UC-government trade. Even if he did, Realmspace is divided and full of cracks and holes, I'm pretty sure we could sneak in some harmless capital.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase remains in his seat, listening and keeping an air of silence about him. It almost seems that he is confused by all that has happened, but that is reserved to those with a trained eye.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen responds:

"I would like to thank the God Emperor of the Union for his kind words.  I am constantly in search of the contents of my own character, though I do appreciate his advice on the matter.  So far the Angels have told me that I am myself.  With due respect, God Emperor, I will listen to their judgement.  However, I will have myself thoroughly examined.  Also, some self-examination by all of us - about our true nature, our motives, and desires - can help further greater enlightenment."

"The Humanoid State and its citizens must reach their own decision.  We wish them well, regardless of their decision.  However, a proposition to leave the United Commonwealth of Toril should not be taken lightly.  Many of the citizens of the Humanoid State have served the UC with their devotion."

"However, a Senate allowing equal representation for all states is not a form of discrimination.  Indeed, it serves as a balancing mechanism to ensure that all voices - great and small - are heard.  Indeed, let the people of the Humanoid State imagine that their state had only the population of the Psionic League.  They would then find that regardless of their numbers, they still have a significant part to play in the affairs of the UC of Toril."

"Indeed, a Senate can help ensure that all states in a government can have equal representation in  at least one form.  A single voice can make a difference.  Forrester's was a single voice when he said we must embrace technological change and make a better future for ourselves and our children.  The power of a single voice to change history can not be underestimated. Ian Payne also was a singular voice uniting peoples who were once enemies.  I wish that he was at these proceedings, I wish that Forrester was at these proceedings as well."

"Based on what I know of him, Forrester would oppose the proposition that the Humanoid State leave the United Commonwealth of Toril.  He has been one of the leading political members of the UC for forty years.  Forrester helped ensure that humanoids are in all levels of government. He helped ensure that their civil liberties and cultures were protected and treated with respect.  Indeed, one could argue -- based on the historical record -- that Forrester would be among the first to oppose the Humanoid State leaving the United Commonwealth of Toril."

"Indeed, he argued for the integration of the Humanoid State into the UC of Toril.  He accepted the elven peoples as his own.  Regardless of what words he may have said of late, his actions have largely shown a respect for both elves and humanoids.  Perhaps the remarks came in a moment of anger or misjudgement.  We all have thoughts that we are not proud of, and later regret?  How are we to know that this was not the case of the remarks attributed to Forrester."

"As proof of this, I submit the place that Forrester's own humanoid-elven children have in the Humanoid State.  They have been a credit to a worthy father.  They rejoice in their diverse heritage.  Actions speak louder than words."

OOC: I think Melkor has decided not to go to Ravenloft.


----------



## Reprisal

*A Question of Unity, Sovereignty, and Freedom*

((This space reserved for a time when I can get the post written up... Damn life, hehe.  ))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor

  Edena is he right that I would be unable to take part in IR if I accept? 
  Can I step through The Mirror later?

  ANSWER:  

  If Melkor steps through the Mirror, you are out of the IR.  
  Unless Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and Athas are pulled into Ravenloft, in which case you would have the upper hand, to some extent, over all the other IR Powers put together.

  I have explained this repeatedly, and I will explain it once more:
  Once you go to Ravenloft, you STAY in Ravenloft.
  Leaving Ravenloft, is not an option.
  ESPECIALLY NOT an option if you are a Darklord.

  You cannot even communicate with beings outside of Ravenloft, nor can you scry them, or in any way interact with them.
  There is no way that ANYONE or ANYTHING in Ravenloft, can communicate, interact with, or otherwise have anything to do with ANYTHING outside of Ravenloft.

  As for whether you can step through the Mirror later ...

  The Red Robed figured looks at Melkor, and states, rather harshly:

  There will be no later.  
  If you do not step through now, you will be crushed by your enemies.
  Your Shade Army and your Red Army will be destroyed.
  Do you think we will grant the privileges of a Darklord to someone who has proven himself inept by getting his people slaughtered?
  We offer this to you, now.
  We may or may not offer it to you later.
  If you walk away from this offer, know that you may well be walking away from an opportunity that will NEVER come again.
  As you rot in the prisons of the United Commonwealth, you will look back on this moment, and remember you had a way to destroy them all, and  turned it down.

  OOC:  In other words, Melkor, you do not know.     

  OOC:  I would REALLY suggest you read up on Ravenloft, Melkor, or talk to someone who knows the setting, before you make your final decision.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, if I accept the proposition, do I have to take my Red Army with me?

  ANSWER:  No.  However, you must take all of your Shade.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  This is a repost of something from the last thread that got skipped. Just sort of want a response, it doesn't have to answer every question, mainly just "How do I become your chosen" will do. 

  Diety of Elves, I am Sanctus Punitor. I am Paladin. I am Ranger. I am Elven Defender. I am bearer of Infectio Onis Ferrum. I am watcher of Delrune. I am Master of the Wild Hunt. I am student of Tensor. I am the carrier of the Eagle. I am Knight of the Round Table. I am Elf. I am Man. I am Servitor of your Judgement. 
  I call you here to ask you of your bidding. I come here to call upon your will. I come here for you to pass judgement. I come here to bring my case to your divine court. I ask you for wisdom for my people. I ask you for mercy when I pass from your favor. 
  Diety of Elves, Corellon Larethian; I beseech you! 

  Have I shown your intentions to my people and earned your favor upon them? 

  CORELLON ANSWERS:  

  You have allied with Hellmaster Phibrizzo, and this displeases us.  However, Delrune stands, and this is to your great credit - does not the Union of the Worlds stand next to you, and has it not threatened your borders (through the whole IR), and are you not yet free?  This is to your credit, Sanctus.
  Now, you must drive the Mists from the elves.
  Drive them away, and protect our people.

  Have I served your people as you would see them served? 

  ANSWER

  You have served well, although we disapprove of your alliances.
  Now, serve us again, and vanquish the Mists.

  Have I asserted your will as you would see it used?

  ANSWER:  

  You have done your best.
  Now, you must do more.
  Defeat the Mists.
  Defeat those who would oppress or destroy our people.
  Bring strength and power to the elven people, so that they may have peace.
  Bring joy and happiness back to our stricken people.

  Who would you see me vanquish from Oerth?

  ANSWER:

  The Mists.
  Others, as you choose.

  Who would you see me protect and serve? 

  ANSWER:

  The elves.  The elves, first.  Everyone else, second.

  Who would you see me honor? 

  ANSWER:

  The elves and anyone who stands with them.


  What must I do to become your Divine Agent? 

  ANSWER:

  Fight and win against the Mists.
  Give battle to all the foes of the elves, and preserve our people.

  What must I do to become your Chosen?

  ANSWER:

  Show you are worthy of it.
  Show your dedication to the elves.  Show your willingness to sacrifice all for the elves.  Show your faith in your cause in all your deeds.

  What must I do to become one of your Court? 

  ANSWER:

  Bring back the elven paradise that once flourished on Oerth.
  See our people empowered, strengthened, given back the stature they have lost.
  See our people realize a just peace.
  See health and happiness returned to our people.
  Kindle the fires of joy and merriment in the hearts of our people, and let them set aside bigotry and hate, anger and fear.
  See peace between our people and all the other races come to pass.
  Then we will make you one of us.


  Your blood formed that which is my people. Your wounds bleed the magic into the blood of the Elves. Your spirit, though distilled, runs through us bone and sinew. You have seen Oerth wracked. I will restore the health of my people, of my home, and of the world. I ask only for Mercy from you. Mercy and Sanctum when I pass from this world to another. 

  ANSWER:  

  We will have no mercy on you, if you allow our people to be taken by the Mists.
  We will repudiate you, and we will turn our backs upon you.
  You must protect our people - you must halt the Mists.

  OOC - This takes care of my words with Corellon Larethian. 
  I am sharing my forests with Sollir. He may use whatever techniques I have used for himself in replanting and regrowing his forests. Restoration will be necessary in order to heal the world of the touch and to help restore the happy hearts and free spirits of my people. With the limited 11th level magic available in the interlude and possibly summoning some (non-combat) plant elementals to quicken the process.

  ANSWER:  

  I repeat what I said before.  If you attempt too much 11th level magic, you cannot state Category 4 Attacks / Defenses or greater.
  This is not minor - it could cause your Power to be Disarmed.
  Once Disarmed, your Power cannot reattain 11th level magic until Turn 8.  Of course, it has to survive to Turn 8, and the enemy can attempt a Coup de Grace against it once it is Disarmed.
  Check the lists on what you can do with 11th level magic, concerning this matter.                                                                                     

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Could you explain it, Dark One?

  The Red Robe figure laughs, and speaks:

  Lord Melkor, is it not enough that I have stated that Iuz and Anabstercorian move to attack you?
  Do you doubt the perception of the Dark Powers?

  They come for you with 11th level magic, Melkor.
  With 11th level magic, they will destroy your Avatar.
  With 11th level magic, they will destroy your Red Army.
  With 11th level magic, they will destroy your people.
  The Shade will be eradicated upon Oerth and Toril.
  Then they will assail the Plane of Shadow in force, and take your citadels there one by one.
  Until all who worship Melkor are broken and cast down, and none remain.
  And that, will be the end of you, Melkor.

  Do not presume to question our judgement in this matter.
  We understand your opponents better than even you.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  OOC: Melkor, I am posting a few things from the temp boards here. I believe that you would have to take all your forces into Ravenloft if you accept the offer. Also, do realize that the Dark Powers are trying to manipulate you, to tempt you. Edena is doing his job as a DM in having them try to do so. 
  Melkor, I hope this helps you to make your decision. 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  

  The Dark Powers are very unhappy with Hazen.
  They have something especially unpleasant planned for him, if Greyspace is pulled into Ravenloft.
  However - for the moment - the Mists pull back a little bit from the Kevellond League.

  - - -

   kaboom

  Helping hands 

  After leaving the World Forum, the Chosen start to help people. When someone is in pain, a Chosen is there to help him or her. If they do not want help, the Chosen leaves, wishing that person good luck with whatever troubled them. They do not attempt make converts, but if someone wants to join the ranks of the faithful, then that person is given directions to a place where they can receive training. 
  OOC: Edena, I need to know whether my plots that I emailed you will work.

  ANSWER:  

  My regrets, Creamsteak.  Haven't been able to read my e-mail yet.
  I simply received more e-mail than I could handle, as I stated repeatedly.

  Creamsteak, the situation in Realmspace is bad and getting worse.
  People in the UC are fearful of war with the Eternal Empire.
  The people of the Eternal Empire want war with the Oerthians, who have the gall to sit and talk with Anabstercorian, after he just murdered 5 million of their people.
  The Scro Star League wants the Dragon Overlords of Krynn destroyed, since they destroyed one of their fleets, and since the Dragon Overlords are in league with Alzem, relations between Hope Isle, Toril, and the Scro Star League have collapsed.
  The World Forum has been abandoned and sealed off by the military.
  I cannot speak for the heads of the Powers of Realmspace, but I will state there is a great deal of hostility toward the Nations of the Chosen from all sides, among the common populace.
  Instead of being seen as peacemakers and voices of reason, the Chosen are seen as troublemakers, people who have violated the sovereign rights of other nations and think they can get away with it, people who would usurp power in the name of Mystra, people who would dictate how people should behave and think.
  This suspicion was always there, but under the leadership of the United Commonwealth it lessened and dwindled away almost to nothing.
  Now, it is back, and triplefold, because of the Mists, and because of the inflammatory statements made by several people in the World Forum (points the finger at Tokiwong and Melkor.)

  The agents and emissaries of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra suddenly find themselves with a cold welcome and colder hospitality across Realmspace - unless Reprisal and the others specifically do something to make it otherwise.

  - - -

   William Ronald
   Member

  A voice for calm and hope 

  Gwilym rushes over to the lost child and helps her find her parent or guardian. He is loving and protective. 
  Hazen prays to Rao and all the powers of light that he can reach through to those who need to hear this message on Oerth, on Toril, and beyond. He prays that the Angels will aid his efforts and reach out to those in pain. He prays that the Angels or an Angel will stand beside him, if they will. He prays that people will listen. 
 sounds like a bad public service commercial. I suppose it soothes

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:

  Unfortunately, William, your speech does not have it's intended effect.            
  The people of Toril have already been through all of the horrors that were spoken of in the speech, and they are bemused that someone from Oerth (or Earth) would decide to lecture them concerning the matter.
  This bemusement, however, soon changes to irritation or boredom.

  The speech is too long.
  The audience in Realmspace listens intently at first, then the kender walk away, bored.
  Then other people grow inattentive, start talking.  More grow bored.  They have heard all this before.
  The general consensus is that Hazen is a good man, but apparently unable to put his words into action - why has the Kevellond League not dealt with these criminals and traitors and enemies already?
  How is it, that even after everything Forrester did - he nearly destroyed the planet, afterall! - these enemies are still there in strength?
  Obviously, this Hazen, although enlightened and noble, cannot handle the situation.

  Others take offense at being lectured to about morality.
  Others take offense at what is said about Forrester - especially the humanoids, who believe Forrester can do no wrong.
  The elves of Evermeet are not appeased by this speech, but instead are angered - they do not believe forgiveness is due Forrester, but instead justice, and they denounce the idea of giving forgiveness unearned to someone who just planted a knife in their back.

  The reaction to Hazen's speech is very mixed indeed.
  A few are very impressed.
  A few think Hazen are very outraged.
  Most think Hazen is a good man.
  Some think Hazen is only good at talk.
  Most became bored, considering the speech irrelevant - the more immediate threat of war from the Eternal Empire (or the UC, in the Eternal Empire), is much more on their minds.

  Hazen's words, in the end, have little effect.

  OOC:  You need to be much more forceful, with far fewer words.  Sorta like:  LISTEN UP, FOLKS!  WE'RE ALL GOING TO RAVENLOFT IF YOU DON'T STOP FIGHTING RIGHT NOW.  DO YOU WANT TO BE COUNT VON STRAHD'S NEWEST VAMPIRE SLAVES?  KEEP FIGHTING EACH OTHER, AND YOU'LL ENJOY THAT PRIVILEGE.  GET THE PICTURE, FOOLS?!

  That would have gotten their attention, and made them listen.      

  - - -

   Reprisal

  My apologies everyone, I've been a bit tied up with my final exams and studying for such exams... The good news is that I've completed my History and International Relations exams, and only have two more ahead of me... I find, however, that I've fallen behind (yet again)... 

  ANSWER:  Why are you apologizing?  You don't need to.  I just hope you are doing well on your exams.  Post when you have the time, Reprisal.  

  All right, well, these are the issues as far as I know of: 

  (1) The United Commonwealth is starting to break up due to the First and Second Touches, as well as the actions and repercussions of the whole "Forester Affair." This is definately a detrimental process in the minds of the government, especially in these dangerous times... 

  ANSWER:  And the Third Touch, and the debacle in the World Forum, and the fear and panic spreading through Realmspace concerning the Mists, and the general sense that the other nations of Realmspace are all becoming potential or real enemies, and ...

  (2) Enemies of the Commonwealth have allied themselves with the Eternal Empire, the UC's next door neighbour. Therefore, the threat is compounded and something must be done, militaristically or diplomatically. 

  ANSWER:  

  They know, now, that the Oerthians, Krynnish, and Athians can come to Realmspace and attack them.  They aren't very happy about that.
  Now that they know the history of the IR - compliments of William - they are fearful.
  Will the Oerthians summon the Elder Ones again?
  Will the Oerthians try to attack Toril with the Red Army?
  Will the Oerthians deliberately try to strengthen the Mists?
  How many nations have been poisoned by the Oerthians, and turned traitor to the common peace of Realmspace?
  How many people has Melkor bought off?
  If the Eternal Empire has allied with Iuz, and thus allied with MELKOR, then who else is preparing to assail the UC?
  If the leadership in the World Forum acts like that, then - well, WHAT leadership is at the helm?
  Will the UC have a military coup?
  Are the Scro going to side with the Oerthians?
  Are the Chosen going to interfere in some drastic way that betrays the UC?
  Are the humanoids really breaking away?
  Is everything falling apart, as it appears to be doing?
  Just how long before the Mists take Realmspace?
  WHAT IS THE GOVERNMENT DOING ABOUT ALL THIS?

  Anti Eternal Empire riots and demonstrations are breaking out.
  The Eternal Empire consulate is attacked.
  Citizens of the Eternal Empire are attacked, many injured, some killed.

  In the Eternal Empire, demonstrations and riots break out against the Oerthians.
  More demonstrations and riots break out against the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra.
  There are calls for war against the Chosen of Mystra.
  There are demands the UC step aside (the Nations of the Chosen are inside the UC's main territory) so that an invasion can be mounted.

  The Scro Star League is being played by another, so I cannot speak for them - if I could, I would state they are ready to champion the cause of their humanoid brethren on Toril, and support their move to become an independent country.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Edena, 

  I ask that you consider Reprisals message on Friday to be delivered in a timely manner. 
  It may be assumed that this message occurs in game time, brief minutes after Reprisal's post. 

  ANSWER:  

  Correct.  Otherwise, the above situation would be far worse.

  Also, we need more people to post. Some have been busy, some have been ill.
  However, if you can please post. Your voice is your vote in how the IR is determined.
  We, the players of the IR, can shape its ultimate destiny.

  ANSWER:  

  Indeed you can.  You people now speak for the Scro Star League, the UC, the Republic of Selune, the Church of Toril, the Church of Mercy, the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra.
  If you want to calm down your people, you have to do it.
  Melkor and Tokiwong have made a very great effort to stir your people into panic, anger, and war fever, and William is ineffective against them, because he is not playing a Realmsian Power.
  Someone else is going to have to step up to the plate, and soon.
  So far, only Creamsteak has done so, and his efforts have not worked ... indeed, Tokiwong and Melkor have managed to turn Creamsteak's efforts into a PR disaster for the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  The four court members of Delrune, brought here to the home of peace on Toril shall sit silent no more. The words of the Archcleric are enough to break their soveriegn silence. They do not begin with speaches and unprepared talk, they applaud. They stand up, and applaud the Archcleric. 

  Sanctus Punitor - Sanctus applauds out of respect for Hazen, and out of some fealing that there is a level of heroism that he is partaking in, eminating the light of by watching Hazen. 
  Regina Canities - Regina applauds with tears in her eyes. The second Gamma world sending was the same as the first, but it is far more than she can bear. She turns to cry on Baeron's shoulders as the court members look into Hazen. 
  Brohagan - Brohagan is the Paladine of Zakarum's Hand and is not known for much.
  He is the Lancelot of Sanctus Punitor's round table. He is also the devout bodyguard of Sanctus. Brohagan applauds the Archcleric and thinks about the decietfulness of the forces of evil, whether proven as deceit or not. He thinks about how unfortunate it would be for someone to trap an entire world in Ravenloft. He thinks about how pointless fighting is. He thinks about how much he wants to end this war. 
  Baeron - Baeron the Dwarf is a clan leader in his tribe. He is the largest and stoutest Dwarf there. He is the most shaken of the court members. He literally falls on the floor, but his hands are still held alloft in the air, applauding the Archcleric. He reaches for his axe sheeth, a leather sac, to cry into, but finds that his weapon was confiscated and his leather is not available. He too, cries on Brohagan's shoulders. 
  Sanctus waits to see the people follow his applause. He waits patiently for such a front.
  He also considers to himself what he is worthy to say. He steps up to the podium finally and stands behind Hazen, waiting his turn to speak. He waits for the audience to applaud, and then recess appropriately. 

  The Archcleric speaks the truth. The Red Goo, the Touch, and the poor mune of Luna on Oerth are what must be cured. Pacify your aggesive urges. Good and Evil will wage war another day. Heal the planet, heal the moon, heal the touch. Remove these three and all things that would support them, and then the multiverse will unify itself.
  Do not simply be swayed by the last to speak. Do not automatically follow whomever spoke last. Think about this rationally, and what is to blame? Not Melkor, Iuz, or Anabstercorrian. Not any man of his own right. It is the Goo and the Touch that have allowed them to commit such attrocities. If they had no such climatic weapons, the war could finally stop. Nuclear weapons are to the Technomancy and Red Goo is to an evil willing to use it. The Nuke is useless in the hands of one who does not have the ability to use it. The Red Goo cannot be used by someone who does not have evil thoughts.
  I am not a public speaker, I am a quite man. I don't believe in broadcasting public display, but I do believe that there are concerns far more dangerous than those people who are in this room right now.

  ANSWER:  

  This speech does not go over well in Realmspace.
  Why?
  Sanctus spoke the words:  do not blame Iuz, Anabstercorian, Melkor ... and that was it.
  Everyone realizes this speaker is speaking nonsense - obviously, Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Iuz are major threats, and why should they be absolved from the responsibility for the deliberate massacre of millions of people???

  The general attitude in Realmspace is that high tech weapons and powerful magic ARE the answer, when used by the right people.
  They could be used to destroy the enemies of Realmspace, and then the trouble would stop.

  However, it gets worse, Creamsteak.
  The agents of the Church of Shade have been busy.
  They have been pointing out across Realmspace how Sanctus allied himself with Hellmaster Phibrizzo, and then lurid descriptions of what Phibrizzo has been doing have been given (such as running around eating corpses.)
  The dark truth is being enhanced by careful lies and distortions.

  A lot of people watching Creamsteak over the airwaves denouce him as a hypocrite, a person willing to tolerate murderers, a weakling, someone utterly incapable of accomplishing anything towards achieving the peace.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Kalanyr stands 

  As Hazen said I am not an ally of Anabstercorian. I spoke of the Oerth Alliance in the word 'we', we are a group of nations with a purpose of bringing peace and enlightenment to Oerth, as you have achieved on Toril. Sanctus speaks truth, think not of the last speaked alone but on the totality of what has been said. Perhaps you need to see true evil to realise, I ask you now to think on your own thoughts and feelings, do you normally feel so? Is the hate and resentment the Mists and the Goo feed on and feed native to you?

  ANSWER:  

  The Torilian public is not impressed.
  The Torilians ask:  Why are they all sitting around in the presence of mass murderers who are obviously not interested in peace, but only interested in butchery and mass destruction?
  It is patently obvious that only force is going to work, for these Powers - Anabstercorian, Iuz, Melkor, Mina, Rajaat, and perhaps most of the others - apparently understand only force.
  It is apparent to the people of Realmspace that these people understand only force, and that words are useless.

  The Torilians also ask:

  Why do they give vague speeches about peace and tolerance?
  Where are the specifics?
  Where are the specific demands?
  Talk is talk.  Where are the demands for treaties, for disarmament, for the disabling of the weapons of destruction, for the dismantlement of the Red Army?
  Is that all they can do, these leaders of the Alliance of Oerth, is to give vague speeches about goodness and peace?
  If so, then they obviously cannot handle the situation on Oerth, or are not willing to.

  The people of Realmspace begin to murmer:  This general talk is easy for them.  Where are the specifics?  And, if the other side won't talk specifics, where are the demands?
  Where is the action?  Where are the bold moves?  Where are the strong leaders?

  - - -

   Alyx

  Preface: This is a post of selfish character development. Be warned. 

  Chrysalis 

  The mists hung thick in the skies. Ash fell everywhere, hurled from uncountable volcanic maws. The skies roared with lightning and thunder – yet no rain fell. The air was dead. It tasted of demise. The sun did not pierce this cloud, but hovered somewhere far above and out of sight, ashamed and unready to face the world it had scorched. The ground was somewhere below, and the magna it contained lit the ash, which drifted aimlessly above. 
  He who watches floats in the middle of this disarray, hanging limp in the air, listening to the lightning. He who watches waves a hand. The ash is pushed to one side, yet the mist remains undisturbed. He who watches creases his face in a frown. Then he is gone. 
  The shattered remnants of a mountain lie on the ground. Stones lay everywhere. This is where the watcher reappears. This time he walks on the ground, looking neither left nor right but taking step after step further into the mists. A white stone catches his attention, and he looks hopefully towards it. A grinning skull stares up at him. The walker stares at the skull, at those empty sockets. Neither blinks for a long, long time.
  Then the walker is gone. 
  Blackened husks that once could be called trees line the hills and the fields in endless rows, while the thorn bushes coiled about them seem to smile in the fog. Here and there are the remains of an elven flet or an orcish stronghold. This fire burnt all things alive, living and unliving alike. The walker is here as well, passing through the once-trees with measured steps, not once breaking his stride. Once he pauses and turns to the side, where lies a burnt out home of human origin. The walker steps into the house and sees nothing. All that remains is blackened oak and pinewood, and that has begun to fade and contribute to the airy ash. The walker touches one wall and his hand comes away smeared with char. Voiceless, the watcher disappears. 
  Now he is deep underwater, far beneath the surface above. This was a shallow bay once, but it is no longer. A massive ship juts from the ground. Its decks are shattered and the mast has sunken somewhere else. Harpoon heads are still embedded in the wood, and swords are in the hold. The mist is even here. No true mist could enter the water. This is not mist. This is something more. Emotionless, the watcher is gone. Here is where he is now: far to the north, at the base of a mountain where men once climbed over to reach streams of gold. Even now a few remnants remain – a pick head here, a hatchet head there. The watcher, the walker, looks about him. This place is untouched, almost. The ash is less here, filtered through the mountains. The mist is here, black and representing some distant danger, but it holds no menace. Trees grip the ground with unshakable roots. The watcher nods. There is a pool of Oerthblood near by, a natural one, and it has bestowed upon this place a gift that few other locations hold. 
  ‘Who are ye?!’ comes a below from behind the watcher. Swiftly he turns, careful not to touch his sword. A grizzled old man is before him, holding a mighty crossbow before him like a talisman against evil. 
  ‘I am a wanderer.’ says the wanderer, voice emotionless and sounding distant. 
  ‘I thought as much.’ The old man mutters. Some inner flame, a force of will that the watcher has not seen, possesses his eyes. Then the flame seems to die, the crossbow goes limp in the old man’s hand. His voice is strong when he speaks again. ‘You may as well kill me now, lad, if that is what you came to do.’ Wordlessly, he lifts the crossbow to reveal that the trigger mechanism was shattered. 
  ‘I will not hurt you.’ Says the watcher. 
  ‘Won’t hurt me?’ The old man’s voice reflects genuine surprise. ‘Let me tell you, stranger, you’re the first person who has said that to me in three months!’ He hesitates, then turns around and beckons over his shoulder at the watcher. ‘Come with me. I have a home near here, and I confess I want some decent company. Too many wild things about these days, and wargs as well.’ 
  The watcher follows. He does not know why – perhaps it is curiosity that moves his feet.
  Or perhaps something more. 
  The two come to a log cabin, made out of five-foot thick walls of sod and a roof of solid, honest wood. It is a cabin that has seen a lot of conflict and a lot of hate. The roof is marred with small slashes of black and the sod is pitted hard in some places.
  But the building has withstood everything. It lasts as a testament of unsurpassed fortitude. 
  The old man lights an old iron stove, rubbing his hands to its warmth and then moving to a quiet chair to sit on. The watcher sits across from him. For a lingering moment the two stare at each other, eye to eye. 
  The old man smiles. ‘You might be wondering why my crossbow is all smashed up.
  She’s a beauty. I carved her two years ago, took two months to do it just right. I forged the iron myself – got a full shop for iron mongering nearby. Today I tripped while chasing Kobolds from my food cache and the trigger just clean broke off. Gave me a nasty surprise, although the little yippers seemed happy. Chased me off into the bush. Two months effort broken in a moment.’ Then the old man grins, and looks expectantly at his visitor for an answer. A long moment goes by. 
  ‘That’s too bad’ says the watcher. 
  Gleefully, the old man slaps his thigh. ‘Ha! That’s what you think, and those yippers too. But what I know that you don’t is this.’ Springing up from his chair without any signs of age, the old man rushes to the chest at one side of the room and rummages through it. Quickly he finds what he is looking for, and pulls out another crossbow, like the first. But this one is whole and unbroken. ‘I started on this one right when all the troubles began.’ For a second, the old man frowns, but that second passes fleetingly.
  ‘I knew I might need it. And I did. That’s what you get for planning, lad, never forget it.’ And he laughs, crossbow cradled in his hands. 
  The watcher cracks. A corner of his lip turns, and then he smiles. His eyes join in, as he watches this ancient soul bubbling over with joy. This is what life is all about, he remembers. The triumphs made day by day. The past was a pale thing in comparison.
  The watcher stands. ‘You know, I don’t think I will.’ 
  ‘Bah. You’re like everyone else. You will forget.’ the old man said, his laughing long and hard. ‘But it looks like I’ve broken your ice. Perhaps now you’ll join me for dinner, and tell me something about yourself. I don’t get many friendly folk around here, you know. Maybe I already said that, but it bears repeating.’ 
  They ate. 
  That night passed quickly, and without nightmares, as the old man of the mountains and the more ancient but less wise red elf named Jand ate together, and remembered again what it is to laugh.

   ANSWER:  

  So, Jand the Red Elf thinks that this is what life is all about?
  Creating weapons to kill starving kobolds?
  Creating weapons of war?

  Triumphing over the dead bodies of foes?

  Or does Jand believe that triumphing over the obstacles of life, and making the best of the time one has in life, is the real triumph?
  That obtaining joy and merriment somehow even in the face of the worst that reality can throw at one, is the real triumph.
  That succeeding in one's efforts, finding fulfillment, and achieving great accomplishments, despite all the unreasonable and impossible adversary one is facing, is the real victory?

  The story above is not clear on the matter.  A curious DM wishes to know the answer to this question.                                                                              

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  The God Emperor appears before her, radiant in golden light and power, and speaks ruefully, 

  Well said, Lich Queen of the Githyanki. Well said, and well thought, and if the situation was different I might agree with you. But this is no ordinary war, this is not a matter of 'Good' versus 'Evil'. Melkor, Iuz, and their servants seek to bring the Red Death into this Multiverse and throw the Prime into the Domains of Dread. 

  He explains the nature of those two threats. 

  These are foes far greater than the mortal children Hazen and Lesange. Consider, for a moment, how their success would affect you. You and your people would be slaves of the Red Death, your very nature makes that unavoidable. If they succeed your own power will cause your downfall, regardless of were in all the infinite planes you stay. If you allow them to win you will truly be wasting your armies and your life. 
  The situation is complicated, the battle tangled and confused, chaos rules the Multiverse and nothing can be predicted with certainty but, know this, the battle must be fought. We can not afford to be passive. You can not afford to stand by the sidelines looking in, you cannot afford send your armies away and there is none else for you to ally with. The Union of Worlds will stand triumphant in the end. The middle road, between the twin madnesses of the Alliance of Oerth and the Glowing Darkness, the road of sanity between two different paths to oblivion, will lead us to victory. And you will be elevated to new heights beyond your wildest dreams.

  He says this with crystal clear certainty, his aura radiating the resonances of a definite promise. 

  What say you to this?

DC 150 Sence Motive to detect a hint of amusement and (could it be??) condescension. 

  Well?

  The God Emperor donates 5'000'000'000 gold pieces (in electronic form) in a huge number of separate transactions, laundring the money in thousands of bank accounts on Oerth, Sigil, Krynn, Mystara and Toril, to the separatist faction (with which he has an extremly friendly secret relation) of the Humanoids of the UC of Toril to support their cause and aid them in achieving independence. 

  How are the secret plans and research/manufacturing projects we e-mailed to you turn 6 proceeding? You've answered some of them, but not all. There's no reason to hurry, I just wanted to remind you so you won't forget about them entirely.

  ANSWER:  

  I do not know.  I received more e-mails than I could handle, and was whelmed by them.

  The Lich Queen speaks:

  You're as bad as that Hazen person.
  I want action, not words.  
  If you are going to win this war, you're going to have to show me that you're a capable leader, who can take capable action.
  That is what I want to see.

  If you have plans, good plans to win this war for the Union of the Worlds, tell me of them!  ((e-mail me privately.))
  If you have weapons that can withstand the Torilians and Forrester, and Erika and Gith knows who else, tell me.
  If you have secret alliances and these will win the war for your side, tell me.

  If I take my githyanki back to the Astral Plane, the Mists will not touch us.
  No Mists have come to our homes in the Astral Plane.

  We appreciate the danger of the Mists - AND WE APPRECIATE THAT IF WE STAY AND FIGHT, THE MISTS WILL COME TO OUR HOMES.

  Do you think I wish to endanger my people like that, without good cause?
  I do endanger them, if I leave them here on Oerth - I endanger us all.

  Now, I want some reasons - GOOD reasons - out of you why we should stay, and why we should fight at your side.

  No more words.  I want facts.  Answers.  Plans.  Secrets.  Weapons systems.  All of it.
  If you can win this war, I want to know the how, the why, the when, and the where.
  I want to know, and I want to know now.

  - - -

   Alyx

  Back at the Conference 

  Anfaren stands with Kalanyr, Sanctus, Regina, Brohagan, and Baeron to show his solidarity with his allies. He claps long and hard. At the next best opportunity he takes the podium from Kalanyr. 

  'I will be brief. 

  'I urge the people of Toril to listen to us. I ask them to consider our words. Our world is less then it was because of indifference and misguided, insane evil. Already it threatens you, in the form of mists and the breaking of your world forum. Do not allow it to continue unhindered. To do so would break the foundations of your civilization and cast it to ruin. 

  ANSWER:  

  A lot of now angry Torilians quite agree.  The Oerthian menace must be dealt with.  Send the starfleet to Greyspace and incinerate the (deleted) planet of Oerth, and THAT would take care of the problem.
  No more Oerth, no more problem.
  Hunt the Shade down in their pitiful escapes in the Plane of Shadow, and eradicate them to the last and least.

  'All that you will hear from Hazen and his friends this day are truthful. We plead with you to listen because we would hate to see another world shattered.' 

  ANSWER:  

  A lot of outraged Torilians state:  

  Since when is it OUR fault that you have a mess?  Much less that your mess threatens us now?
  We are listening.  Why don't you say something useful?  Where is the action?  Where is the leadership?  We don't want to hear empty words.

 Anfaren stares at the ground. He looks up at the audience of dignitaries. He scans the cameras. Then he speaks again. 

  'But it is more then that. No, we do not lie to you because to do so would be to shake the common ground we share. Your nations are of truth. Our nations are of truth also. It is in truth that the bonds between us may be set. And truth by its very definition is an unbreakable bond.' 

  With that, Anfaren returns to his seat.

  ANSWER:  

  Many Torilians roll their eyes, and are disgusted.  No action out of this one.
  The Eternal Empire is preparing to launch a nuclear war against them (or, the UC is preparing to launch a nuclear war against them), and all these Oerthians do is talk.
  Except for the evil ones - they do much more than talk.  They kill and destroy millions of people, and now they've corrupted the Eternal Empire in Realmspace, and perhaps others, and wish to kill everyone in Realmspace.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well, maybe they only THINK they are manipulating me, this is a dangerous game, but I will propably play. 
  Edena, I don`t intend to take all my forces to Ravenloft, only 20 000 worth of Red Army, I don`t think that Dark Powers can absorb millions of beings into Domain Of Dread against their will, not until the Sixth Touch takes place.

  ANSWER:  

  Did I ever say you got a choice about how much of your army went into Ravenloft?
  I am the DM, and play the Dark Powers.  I know what they are capable of, and not capable of.
  When they stated you and your army would go to Ravenloft, THEY MEANT IT.
  They HAVE the power to transport you and your entire army to Ravenloft, and to keep you there.

  If you are playing a game, play it against the Dark Powers, yes!
  However, DO NOT make assumptions concerning the magnitude of power the Dark Powers have, arbitrarily!
  NEVER make assumptions with the Dark Powers - they are too powerful and too dangerous.

  The Dark Powers never said anything about you being allowed to take only a small part of your army into Ravenloft.
  The Dark Powers never said anything about you having a choice in the matter.
  The Dark Powers said:  You may enter, with your army, or you may not enter, and your enemies will destroy you.

  I would suggest, Melkor, that you attempt to ask questions of the Dark Powers.
  Ask questions, and do not assume.  For that matter, do not assume they are telling you the truth.
  They are quite capable of lying - they are about as good at lying as it ever gets.

  Be careful.  Ask questions.  Make your decisions with caution.  These are very dangerous forces Melkor is dealing with.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Thillronian League - Eidor speaks 

  Eidor (big man, apperantly of Frost Barbarian tribe) stands up. ((He apperently has no real experience with speeches)). 

  Unlike press' misleading statements say, none of the emissaries of the Thillronian League have walked out, if one of us remains. 

  ANSWER:  

  Mistake.  You just openly insulted the press.  Some of them take offense, and they are the ones who write the story.

  I just wanted to correct this cultural misunderstanding. 
  Very nice speech and all, now, what should we do next? Yeh, there are mists and there is goo, and there are damned big mistakes and understandable lust for power mixing into rest of it. I vote for healing and some healthy ass-kicking reserved for those, who won't laydown their wars and power-mongering, or actually use power of goo and mists to their own ends, effectually disturbing the healing process. Like my granfather used to say, 'there can never be peace without war' and I say, there is nothing 'evil' in agressiveness. 

  ANSWER:

  There is nothing evil in aggressiveness?
  A lot of Torilians who were about to cheer and applaud stop and scratch their heads at that statement.

  We must put stop to this 'who is to blame' insanity. But, in the process we must not forget who our enemies are. That remains me, could someone, plese tell me, what was Melkor doing here. By Kord, he hardly has thought even word 'peace' as anything but some twisted, corrupted, entropic state of eternal  nothingless. Btw, that Diplomacy for Dummies part was priceless... heheh. 

  ANSWER:  A cheer erupts across Realmspace at this speech, followed by much applause.

  Oh, and neutrality with some of the 'enemies' would be quite acceptable. Some of them want a bit more to conquer, than wasteland of broken lands and suffering souls, drifing like big blood-sweating cheese into realms of oblivion. 
  Our ultimate wars of good vr. evil, law vr. chaos, freedom vr. tyranny, tech vr. magic, human vr. illithid and wait the other day, yes?´Some of our enemies are smart enough to realize this situation is no-win even their goals in mind, and then there is pantheon of glowing darkness, or whatever it is called now, whose mere tools point, that they are nothing more than cancer for nature, that we should kindly cure. I don't mean destroy, kill, kill. I mean cure. Red goo is souls trapped into twisting hatred. Like many wiser than me have stated, we must free and purify those souls, and take them out of hands of misusers. Yes, and good old-fashioned ass-kicking will be involted, I except. 
  Oh, and as far as we are concerned, we might even let Iuz have change in this universe, should he be willing to give up power gained from said tortured souls of red goo and return to good old 'old evil one' we used to know and 'love to hate'. Of course it is not for me to decide. 
  But first things first.
  Eidor sits down.

  ANSWER:  

  There is mixed reaction to this speech in Realmspace, because there is a lot of confusion.
  Some people think Eidor is for war, and they cheer that.
  Some people think Eidor is for peace through strength, and they cheer that.
  Some people think Eidor is for a negotiated peace, and they cheer that.

  And, of course, those who favor war, and believe Eidor wants a negotiated peace, boo and hiss.
  Those who believe Eidor wants war, when they think a negotiated peace is possible, sadly shake their heads.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Zauron, you seem to hace a fair amount of knowledge concerning Ravenloft, could you email me the info on how Vecna and Soth managed to escape Ravenloft? Of course, my plans are much more ambitious.

  ANSWER:  Wise idea, Melkor.  I hope Zouron has responded - Zouron, could you talk to Melkor?

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Interesting. Trying to think of what Ravenloft would do to Melkor. The bits with Soth in Ravenloft were very nicely done, some very subtle and nasty ways of tormenting the big S. 

  After the whole in the ceiling is fixedand those injured or traumatized by the incident are taken care of, Siobhan returns to the press for one last statement. 

  I know there are some among you who can't imagine that certain people have been allowed here. Whether it is Anabastcorian or Melkor or whoever.

  ANSWER:  

  In Realmspace, two sentences are roared in countless rooms and restaurants:

  YOU ARE ABSOLUTELY RIGHT!  WE CAN'T IMAGINE!


  We've just seen these feelings run high. But the point of a peace conference is not only inviting your friends.
  Everyone must be able to come or there is no hope of peace. And Hope is one thing I refuse to give up. I'll drop by later to answer any further questions but for now duty calls. Thank you.

  ANSWER:

  There are jeers and booing across Realmspace at the end of this speech.
  Those who want peace, do not jeer.  However, they look sad and exasperated.

  - - -

   zouron

  Melkor, about Domains of Dread 

  Melkor you cannot decide what you bring along with you to Domains of Dread (or Ravenloft as the place is falsely called). 
  In domains of Dread Darklords never gain what they want the most.  The Darkpowers tempts you, but they don't care about getting anyone but YOU under their foot. The Darkpowers will keep their initial word, but not in any form you will like, not at all. 

  yes you get to rule something in Ravenloft, it might not be the mega domain you thought it would be, it all depends on your worth to the mist (vecna actually had a very small domain). You don't take anything with you, you go alone everything created in your new domain is a mockery of what you know, everything will be just wrong, but seem right on surface (Lord Loren Soth's Bashees that were suppose to tell him the story of his own damnation kept changing the story, twisting it, still able to reconize it but just not right... very annoying for a man of strict rules and behaviour like Lord Loren Soth). 

  WHEN more then one person is brought to Domains of Dread, it seems that the actual Darklord is not nessecary the one everyone thinks it to be (a former dark sun domain, whom is no longer described due to license transfere, has a dragonking as Darklord, but in reality it is the high priestess that is the Darklord). 
  Okay finally one rule when dealing with the dark powers, you will never get what you want (vecna wanted kas dead but never could and vice versa), you will never like what you get but it is what you asked for. The darkpowers are more tricky to deal with then a wish under a wish hating DM, the Darkpowers don't manipulate you, they just offer you your darkest desire in return for nothing... on the surface. 
  Okay Vecna I am not sure of I did not buy the modules where Vecna escapes Ravenloft, but in those he DOES escape he takes over sigil in a short period. I believe basically he became very powerful (he is a greater god now right? so that is part of the reason). 
  As for Soth, this is a bit twin fold. 
  Out of Character: Soth is a very priced trademark of WotC and the rights to the campaign setting Ravenloft was given to Arthause (whom produces RL material today) 
  In Character: Soth was rejected by the Darkpowers, he was better at being his own doom then they were his, but while he was in RL he seemed to be unwilling to act at all, so why not let him be his own doom elsewhere. 
  Soth's highest wish was to gain his family back (or so he thinks) as well as when he entered to gain the spirit of Kitiara to serve him. in the end he he offered his family and everything, he kills them all and it all starrts over again. 
  basically I would say both escaped cases are due to real world reasons rather then game vice.

  ANSWER:  

  All of the above is basically true.
  However, I am playing the Dark Powers, and they play to win.
  They reserve the right to reward Melkor anyway they see fit, within their power.

  They know very well that they are winning the battle to pull Realmspace and the others into Ravenloft.
  Since Melkor's people are in all the Crystal Spheres, it enables the Dark Powers to create a truly giant Domain for Melkor.
  Since Melkor's people are, indeed, in all the Crystal Spheres, it gives them the capability of creating a Domain that will house Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and Athas - all in this one Domain.
  Melkor's evil is so great, and the destruction he has caused, and the loss of life, is so great, that it empowers them to accomplish vast things, if he accepts their offer.

  Thus, they CAN create a Domain where Melkor is Darklord over an area the size of several Crystal Spheres.
  They CAN set this Domain up so that, if Realmspace and the others are pulled in, they become subservient to Melkor.
  It would amuse the Dark Powers to NO END if Melkor was made ruler of all these lofty and enlightened people ... with the subsequent consequences.

  I will repeat what I said before:

  If Melkor accepts their offer, and Realmspace and the others are not pulled in, the Dark Powers have Melkor.
  If Melkor accepts their offer, and Realmspace and the others ARE pulled in, Melkor tortures and destroys all these lofty people, and makes them his slaves.
  If Melkor REFUSES to go to Ravenloft, that means he STAYS in the war.  This strengthens the Mists, which speeds up the process of sucking Realmspace and the others into Ravenloft.

  Any way you cut it, the Dark Powers win.

  - - -

  You can defeat the Dark Powers.  However, it isn't an easy thing to do.
  And the things required to do so, have not been done.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well Melkor is supposed to be a Greater God, My PC is only his Avatar.

  ANSWER:  READ IT, AND BELIEVE IT, MELKOR:

  For the purposes of this IR, and Ravenloft, Melkor is considered an Intermediate Power.
  If Melkor chooses to step through that mirror, HE (the God, not the Avatar) goes to Ravenloft, and HE does not get to leave again.

  I just want you to appreciate the gravity of the situation, before you do anything, Melkor.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Yes, yes, enemies are invited into peace conferences, but there is difference in inviting an enemy and invating a plague. Melkor has spoke with actions more times than once that he is no more than harbringer of decay. 

  ANSWER:  

  This elicts a cheer in Realmspace.

  Anabastcorian, Union of the Worlds we can still speak with. 

  ANSWER:  

  The cheers turn to boos and then hisses, and then nobody pays any further attention to Eidor.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  The God Emperor projects a part of his conciousness to the conference (while most of him is with the Lich Queen in the Astral Plane). He appears as an extremely handsome young man, in formal and dignified garb, glowing subtly with divine power. He listens to the speeches of the assembled while exchanging polite smalltalk with other delegates.

  The God Emperor chuckles mirthlessly at the above statement and applauds Eldor after his speach. Then he turns to the barbarian (and the press): 

  There is much wisdom in your words, northman, but we must do more than that. It's not enough to eradicate the enemies of peace with loving acts of murder. It's not enough to heal the evil of the Red Scourge or the wounds of Oerth, we must go further than that. 
  The Mists and the Red Death are drawn to suffering, strife and hatred. To win our freedom from a fate worse than death we must achieve peace, both external and internal, within our societies, our worlds and our hearts. All our conflicts must be resolved. 
  I expect no peace from Melkor or Rajaat, all they desire is power and death. I expect little from Iuz or Hellmaster, their doctrine is struggle and war, though I think they , at least understand the danger we are all in at this time and might restrain themselves. I did, however, expect the United Commonwealth to act more responsibly. 
  They claim to be a democracy, they claim that all their citizens are equal under the law, they lie. Ever since the founding of the United Commonwealth one people have been discriminated against. The Humanoid state is by far the largest in the commonwealth, despite of that the state has no greater representation in (the senate) than even the smallest of the others. The purpose for this injustice is obvious, to marginalize the humanoid population, to reduce the humanoid people, with their vast industrial and military might, to a servitor race for the masters of the Commonwealth, to Ian Payne and Erika Lesange and their favoured peoples. 
  Now the humanoids rise up against their oppressors, demanding freedom and independence. Now the Commonwealth stands on the brink of civil war. But this war cannot be allowed. If Toril is thrown into war, if billions of innocents are slaughtered, if the planet itself is torn to pieces and devoured by death, the mists will come. The mists will pull us all into the Domains of Dread for eternal torture. Death is no release, for the realms of your Gods will be closed to you and you will spend eternity as tortured spirits. Even the Angels will, in time, be turned into twisted abominations, ironic mockeries of everything they are now. 
  Therefore, for the sake of all our worlds, I ask of you, peoples and leaders of Toril to allow the Humanoid state its independence. You can prevent your own unmaking, the destruction of your entire society, if you allow the democratic ideals you claim to have to triumph.

  ANSWER:  

  You goofed, Serpenteye.  The God Emperor had a legitimate point, and it would have been heeded, should have been heeded - the point about the Mists and Ravenloft.
  However, by the time the God Emperor gets to that part of your speech, nobody is listening.

  At first, the people of Realmspace listen with respect, for they have not seen the God Emperor before, and are curious about this powerful being from Oerth.
  After all, he and Kas are the leaders of the Union of the Worlds, a major force on Oerth.

  But then he starts insulting the United Commonwealth.
  The people of the United Commonwealth are already in a heightened state of aggravation, and this new insult is infuriating.
  Boos and hisses turn into a clamor, a riot.  Mugs of beer are thrown at the plasma displays, smashing against the screens.  Some people cry out for eradication of the Oerthians.  People spit, shout epitaphs, shout denunciations.  
  In a few places, the anger leads to fights, which erupt into small scale brawls or riots.

  There is much cheering amongst the humanoids, though, and where humanoids and the others sit together, the two sides give each other ugly looks.
  Then someone says something - it is inevitable that they do, in most cases - and hundreds of brawls break out in bars and taverns across Realmspace.
  A few of these brawls turn into full-scale battles, with large numbers of people injured or killed.

  Among the intellectuals of Realmspace, sitting and quietly sipping drinks as they watch - such as the neoillithid - there is a general shaking of heads, and a shared look of disgust.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Suddenly a Black Portal opens at a conference, and a beautiful female elf emerges from within, glowing with Dark Aura of The Shade. 

  Greetings, I am Princess Of Shadow, I shall speak for Melkor The Great, who is currently busy, and whose presence doesn`t seem to be appreciated here, those are the words of Shadowking: 

  -Fouls, I gave you a chance for salvation! By rejecting my offers for Peace, you have sealed your fate! Oblivion awaits you, worlds of Toril, Oerth and Krynn will be purified, and ALL of its inhabitants will meet faith much worse than Death, worse than Ravenloft, their spirits will be forever imprisoned in Red Scourge, and will feel nothing but Torment and Pain, for all eternity, and their suffering will be beyond imagination!

  ANSWER:  

  There is consternation among those quietly watching the Peace Conference, at this speech.
  Those who are still watching, and who advocated peace, agree that no peace is possible.

  The hatemongers, the warmongers, have a field day.
  Wild shouts break out, there are calls for immediate war with the Eternal Empire, many call for the destruction of Toril.

  Of course, a lot of people do not hear this speech for the very good reason that they are caught in the midst of the brawl caused by the God Emperor's speech prior to this one.

  Where the people are still listening in large numbers, and there is no fighting or yelling, yelling and jeers, and exclamations of anger, break out.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Talindra scowls, 

  The doctrine of milord... the great and Mighty Iuz is not struggle and war... it is life... in all of its facets... you belittle him with your words... and marginalize his beliefs with such flippant remarks... for what is your stance? You seek to seed the United Commonwealth with strife and tear it apart... for your own selfish ends... 
  You beseech the Githyanki Queen to intervene on your behalf to crush your enemies... if any lives for war it is the Pantheon of the Union... the hypocrisy in this room is stinging... 

  she stands, 

  you continue to point fingers... never have any learned... you use scapegoats... afraid to face the failure of the self... my love, Iuz has seen his actions the folly they caused... his people grow weary of war... they called to him to stop... the burden too great and he listened. He will not intervene in these conflicts... the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness faces the Night of Long Knives... the struggle will shape and change everything... but he wants no part in it. We are a loose pantheon linked by the touch of the Red Scourge... but as he sees it... and such as I... we work towards divergent goals... you call us evil... extreme then so be it. One evil man will work to sow peace for his people... not out of good but the only selfish act that is noble; survival.

  Talindra sits regaining her grace, 

  If you wish to drag our names through the mud then do so.
  I see little to justify to any present, for behind the faces of angels hides the souls of demons... this conference is deteriorating into something far short of peace... I send my pity to the people... for it is they that will suffer once more...

  ANSWER:  

  Since it is known now in Realmspace that Iuz is allied with Melkor, the boos, jeering, and hisses continue, along with many derogatory comments I cannot repeat on this message board.
  Nobody in Realmspace, not even the intellectual neoillithid, are taking the Peace Conference seriously now.
  They are jeering, laughing, shouting, angrilly denouncing, everyone they see.  Restaurants and bars have erupted into one continuous riot against the Oerthians.
  Hate and anger fills the faces of those watching.
  Steins and mugs are thrown and shatter, bartenders are helpless to stop it, the authorities smugly look on and do nothing.

  In the streets, where the plasma screens look down upon huge squares, the thunderous roar of thousands of people shouting denunciations and calling for war rises into a deafening clamor.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  I am going offline for the weekend.

  ANSWER:  

  You never gave me a final answer, on whether you went through the mirror.  However, I was not online to answer your questions.
  I will wait until Monday to find out your final answer.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  The God Emperor speaks in mock severity: 

  Then tell your lord that our goal is the same. Survival. That simple goal links all sane creatures, from the most primitive virus to the greatest of Gods. The lowest common denominator. 
  But it's not quite that simple, is it? Sometimes one creature's survival is mutually exclusive to another's. Sometimes, despite all our hopes for peace, there is war. 

  The God Emperor sighs. 

  The United Commonwealth is falling apart, regardless of my actions. What I'm trying to do is making sure that it divides with a minimum of bloodshed, because of the Mists, because of the Red Death, and because of my own concern for the people, especially the opressed humaniods, of Toril. If my ends are selfish... they are no more selfish than your own; survival.

  ANSWER:  

  There is anger even on the faces of the intellectuals.  They know the God Emperor is deliberately saying one thing, while trying to accomplish the opposite.
  The jeers and denunciations grow louder, more steins are hurled, along with food and plates.
  More fights break out between humanoids and the other races.
  The authorities who should be keeping order, smugly look the other way - and some of them start hinting that maybe it would be a good thing if the humanoids were put in their place (or, that the humanoids should be independent of the rest of the trash.)

  Forrester's statement, in which he explained to Melkor that he could have the concubine, and do his worst to her, for all he was concerned ... the dark truth is being enhanced by the lies of the agents of the Church of Shade, and everyone in Realmspace has heard of this by now.
  Rumors are spreading that the government has been secretly infiltrated by the Church of Shade.
  Rumors are spreading that Forrester was secretly in league with Melkor.
  Rumors are spreading that the Humanoid State is secretly in league with Melkor.
  Rumors are spreading that the humanoids are about to massacre all the elves in their domain.
  Rumors are spreading that the elves are about to massacre all the humanoids in THEIR domain.
  Rumors are spreading of a military coup.
  Rumors are spreading that even now the Eternal Empire is about to attack (and vice versa with the UC.)
  Rumors are spreading the Shade have bought the Scro Star League off.
  Rumors are spreading the Chosen of Mystra want the Shade back in Realmspace, to correct the Balance.
  Rumors are spreading the Chosen of Mystra, always viewed with suspicion by the UC, are secretly planning to use this as a way of taking absolute control of Realmspace back into their hands.
  Rumors are spreading that Hazen is a put-up job, a fake, to lull the people of Realmspace into believing the Oerthians can somehow be reasoned with.
  Rumors are spreading that ... (must I go on?)

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Anabstercorian, irked, drops a Temporal Stasis that will last until the end of the Peace Conference on the emissary from Melkor. 

  ANSWER:  

  Overruled.  Kalanyr put a Magic and Psionic Dead Zone over the Peace Conference, and Kalanyr is a demipower.

  << That's for speaking in cliche-evil. >> 

  He turns to the halfling with the microphone. 

  << Allow me to apologize for the lack of clarity in my previous statements. I am going to attempt to sum up my motivations and goals in a single sound-bite, so it will be easier to grasp. >> 
  << Maximum possible Illithid happiness at all costs. >> 
  << While this SOUNDS bad, please allow me to explain further. Conflict with other species is bad for Illithid happiness because we have to fight and die. Enslaving other species is bad for Illithid happiness because we become dependent and jaded.
  Assimilating new species in to the fold is good for Illithid happiness because there's more happy Illithids. These ideas came to me as I compared the Neoillithid with the Illithid, and I realized that, blasphemous as it was, the Neoillithid were having much more fun having sex with mammals than we were having eating their brains. I'm hoping to make being an Illithid fun again, without disrespecting our history and heritage. >> 
  << What does this have to do with the Dark Powers? If the Dark Powers win, all Illithid will sink back in to the semi-savagery of the underdark. If I get captured by the UC - Well, I'm screwed, but my brethen will live on. >> 
  << Also, I've realized that my mere presence here is disruptive to the peace process, and the opinion that Torilians have for Oerthians. Because of this, I'm going to be leaving the conference early, and, if Erika Lesage allows, I'll be going on a book-signing tour. Specifically, I'll be signing copies of An Illustrated History Of The Illithid Peoples, as well as promoting my next book, Maximum Illithid Happiness At All Costs. Thanks for listening to me in a civilized manner, even though I'm sure what I've said has angered many of you. If you want to beat me up, odds are good I'll be passing through your city shortly for a book signing. Thanks, and have a nice day. >> 

  He vanishes in a shimmer of geometric dissolution. Moments later, he appears near the Torilian border guard, waving to show he's unarmed.

  ANSWER:  

  Anabstercorian is not even heard in Realmspace, except in a few intellectual circles.
  Seeing their ancient enemy, and already infuriated, the people of Realmspace shout down Anabstercorian, drowning him out with jeers, cat-calls, yelling, threats, denunciations, calls for war, calls for vengeance and retaliation, calls for a slow painful death.
  More steins are thrown at the plasma screens, with great force.
  Many of those screens shatter and collapse.
  Angry patrons smash plates, break tables, attack each other, attack any humanoids present.
  Looting breaks out, fires are set, riots erupt in cities across Toril.

  The ringleaders, all too many of them secretly in the employ of the Shade or Iuz, goad the angered people on.
  Rumors continue to fly, growing with each telling, and the dark reality of the current situation is ever enhanced with each new rumor.

   Serpenteye

  OOC: That's a dangerous thing to say. The Fleet of Darkness came to Oerth to avenge the perversion of the Illithid race on Toril and stop it from happening on Oerth. Are they really ok with being changed into Neoneoillithid?

  ANSWER:  

  In the intellectual circles of Realmspace, where they are still listening, they look at each other and shake their heads.
  This one is a liar alright.
  The Army of Darkness came because of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Serpenteye: 

  OOC: You have agents trying to forment separation of the Humanoid State. If Hazen was able to learn of this, everyone on Toril knows about this. Also, last time I checked the Githyanki Queen was at the peace conference. You spoke to her publicly. Also, if you can try to manipulate public opinion with words and bribes, I can try to address my views. No personal insult meant. 

  Also, do realize that the UC of Toril probably has one of the best darn spy networks around. Also, Krynn, Mystara, and Athas do not have banks so transferring credits means moving gold (or steel in the case of Krynn). In the last case, your actions will be noticed. Heck, on Athas your delivery people will likely be jumped on for any metal they have. 

  Hazen speaks, moving slowly to the microphone. It is obvious he is weary. Even with a form like that of the Angels, it is ovbvious that he is tired. 

  God Emperor of the Union, I am personally offended by your remarks implying that the Oerth Alliance is insane. Considering how much help you could have provided to Oerth, you have done little except build your power. When there was a chance to clean the Red Waste, the Union of Oerth did nothing. Indeed, there is a growing opinion that the Union of Oerth is about nothing but greed and the accumulation of power. Some have said you wish to have the other nations of Oerth solve all the problems, fight in all the battles, and then you will move in to conquer all. 

  Also, I have identified this person 

  shot of a goblin mentioned in Serpenteye's previous post 

  as an agent of the Union of Oerth.

  The individuals remarks to members of the Humanoid State is mentioned. About separatism. 

  I have people on Toril as well. I evacuated my civilians to Hope Isle. I asked a few people to keep their eyes open for any interference in Torillian affairs by powers of Oerth. As I speak, copies of this tape are being provided to the media on Toril and all intelligence agencies.

  You have said: 

  The United Commonwealth is falling apart, regardless of my actions. What I'm trying to do is making sure that it divides with a minimum of bloodshed, because of the Mists, because of the Red Death, and because of my own concern for the people, especially the opressed humaniods, of Toril. If my ends are selfish... they are no more selfish than your own; survival. 
  Is the UC of Toril falling apart regardless of your actions or because of your actions?" 
  Also, a friend on Athas has reported mass shipments of gold by persons who are walking through a gate. What role do you have to play in this?
  I have given the people watching this conference full knowledge of the events on Oerth. I have shared with them the knowledge of my world and others. I have shared the knowledge of the peoples and cultures of Earth with you. Arthur MacKeppoch said if I thought it was needed to do so when I saw the need. It is obvious that we need as much wisdom as we can obtain.
  I pray that this conference will lead to something besides dischord. However, there are those who are indifferent to the fate of their own world. There are those who seek to conquer all. Yet there are those who will stand for peace, fighting if they must on behalf of their people, and stand for tolerance, understanding, forgiveness, and reconcilliation.
  As Lady Shyntara of the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation may not appear until later, I will relay a message from her: 
  You are the people of Oerth, the people of Toril, and many worlds. What can you not achieve? You do not yet fully realize your own wisdom, your own glory, or your own strength? There is no burden you cannot bear, there is no problem you cannot solve, there is no adversity over which you cannot triumph. If you choose wisely. The hour is late. The multiverse is watching.
  A senate insures that all voices, no matter how small, can be considered equally?
  What is the power of one voice? It depends on who that voice is? What if that voice is Ian Payne's? Or Goldmoon's? One voice can make a difference. A democratic republic ensures that a minority is not subjected to unfair treatment by a majority.
  A senate helps ensure that all voices are heard from equally in a society. Sometimes the small still voice is the one that speaks most truthfully and eloquently. 
  Hazen holds up two documents in either hand. 

  (rest of article deleted)

  ANSWER:  

  At first, the rioting and clamor dies down as Hazen appears.
  His first impression on the people of Realmspace was very great, and they wish to hear him speak.

  However, after they hear what he has to say concerning the interference of the Union of the Worlds in Realmspace, the anger erupts again.

  Then, the riot and clamor drowns out the rest of Hazen's speech, even though it is not directed at him.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  The God Emperor responds with a small smile: 

  Nice, and it might even be true, on that world. But I sem to recall that that declaration was written by slaveowners and that their great nation abolished slavery after a bloody civil war over eighty years after their decietful declaration, several years after the nation they originally rebelled against abolished slavery in its own territory and colonies. The slaves in those United States might well have been better off if there had been no revolution in the first place. 
  It took a war for the slaves to be free in that nation, even though they were still discriminated against for another century after the war. I hope the same is not required on Toril for the oppressed and discriminated humanoids to gain their equality. I hope that they will finally be granted their own nation, their own sovereignty.

  ANSWER:  

  The jeers and boos rise to a deafening tumult, as the God Emperor reappears.  Steins, cups, plates, and even large pieces of crockery are thrown at the plasma screens.
  Reason has been lost, and replaced by the mob mentality.
  Nobody notices that the Mists outside are growing heavier, darker, and denser,  in cities across Toril.

  - - -

   William Ronald

   (article deleted)

  ANSWER:  

  Generally, the speech is ignored, or lost amidst the clamour in Realmspace.     
  Those who are still listening, shake their heads.                

  - - -

   Serpenteye

   (article deleted)

  ANSWER:

   Generally, the speech is ignored, or lost amidst the clamour in Realmspace.     
  Those who are still listening, shake their heads again.

  - - -

  Festy Dog

  Silver Phase remains in his seat, listening and keeping an air of silence about him. It almost seems that he is confused by all that has happened, but that is reserved to those with a trained eye.

  ANSWER:  

  The agents of the Powers of Oerth bring the news, discreetly, to everyone at the Peace Conference:  

  Riots and demonstrations are breaking out across the United Commonwealth of Toril, and the Eternal Empire of Toril.
  Riots against the Oerthians in general, against Melkor, against Iuz, against the Eternal Empire, against the United Commonwealth, against the Chosen of Mystra, against the Humanoids, even against the Scro Star League.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  (article deleted)

  ANSWER:

  Again, Hazen's speech is not heard.  
  It is hard to hear a speech in the middle of a riot, especially when all the plasma screens have been smashed.

  - - -

   Reprisal

  A Question of Unity, Sovereignty, and Freedom 

  ((This space reserved for a time when I can get the post written up... Damn life, hehe.))

  ANSWER:  

  Reprisal, you have a problem.
  The Humanoid Generals of the UC just staged a coup.
  They have seized all the antimatter missile fields, particle cannon artillery, and docked starships in their part of the United Commonwealth.
  The civilian government has been seized and imprisoned, their fate unknown.
  This just happened, and indeed, it is still happening.
  It looks like the Humanoid State is making a bid for independence by force.

  Unless the UC or some other Power crushes this revolt quickly - somehow - I am awarding the new 11th level Power created to Serpenteye and Mr. Draco.
  Yes, you heard me right, folks.  To Serpenteye and Mr. Draco.

  Meanwhile, there is widespread rioting and a breakdown of law and order across large parts of the United Commonwealth.
  The local authorities are doing nothing to stop the rioting - they are aiding in the rioting, egging on the rioters.

  The wreckage of the World Forum is empty, silent, and dark.
  Abandoned.
  Just as reason seems to have been abandoned.

  The Mists in Realmspace are growing, becoming thicker, turning the green sky of Toril murky, the sun blearily shining through the filmy haze.

  The trouble is equally bad in the Eternal Empire.  Anti-Oerthian, Anti-Chosen, and now anti-United Commonwealth riots and demonstrations are occurring across that nation.

  - - -

  The trouble has not yet spread to the Republic of Selune.
  Nor is there any trouble in the Scro Star League.
  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra are on alert, but their people are still peaceful.

  A large majority of the peoples of the UC and EE are calling for a halt to the riots, calling for the authorities to do something, calling for reason and peace.
  Even in the Humanoid State, a majority of the humanoids do not support the coup, and they are not attacking their elven friends (the elves of Evermeet, now with them as one people.)

  However, the hatemongers, the warmongers, and those who are working in the shadows, seem to be getting the upper hand.


----------



## Serpenteye

"Disproportionate representation is not democratic. It's not democratic when the vote of 500 humanoids is no more valuable than the vote of one Psionic Leaguer. To give the Humanoid State no more power in the senate than the smaller states, even though the humanoids contribute vastly more to the power and wealth of the Commonwealth, is discriminatory. The logic of this is can not be denied. The humanoids know this.
 Forrester might still oppose the liberation of his people, he might and he might not, only he knows that and he has been forced to flee from the 'justice' of the Commonwealth. When the Humanoid State was free he was the supreme leader of his people, leading them from triumph to triumph. He saved Toril from the Illithid and the Shade and, as a servant of the Commonwealth, the Red Scourge. Now the thankless Commonwealth has reduced him to a hunted refugee." 

__________
 Many of the citizens of the Humanoid State have served the UC with their devotion." 
__________

"Yes, they have served. That's what they've been reduced to. Servants of Lesange and her Commonwealth. Maybe it's time for them to serve themselves and their own people."


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  - - -
> 
> The Humanoid Generals of the UC just staged a coup.
> They have seized all the antimatter missile fields, particle cannon artillery, and docked starships in their part of the United Commonwealth.
> The civilian government has been seized and imprisoned, their fate unknown.
> This just happened, and indeed, it is still happening.
> It looks like the Humanoid State is making a bid for independence by force.
> 
> Unless the UC or some other Power crushes this revolt quickly - somehow - I am awarding the new 11th level Power created to Serpenteye and Mr. Draco.
> Yes, you heard me right, folks.  To Serpenteye and Mr. Draco.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is widespread rioting and a breakdown of law and order across large parts of the United Commonwealth.
> The local authorities are doing nothing to stop the rioting - they are aiding in the rioting, egging on the rioters.
> 
> *




The God Emperor immediately declares his support for and a formal declaration of recognition of the sovereignty of the new country. He departs from the peace conference and offers the leaders of the revolution his full military support. Money, weapons and archmages (most of them Oerthian Humanoids and Cydians) pour into the Humanoid State and the propaganda machinery of the Union of Worlds work at maximum capacity to support the new regime. The Union of Oerth prepares an 11th level attack/defence but holds it to see how the situation develops. A formal warning goes out to the international community:

"The Humanoid State of Toril is achieving its independence from the United Commonwealth. The Union of Worlds will defend their liberty with all the means at our disposal. Do not interfere. An escalation of the war will be disastrous for us all. The Humanoids have earned their freedom and shall never be opressed again."


----------



## Kalanyr

Message to humanoid generals delivered by one of the priests I sent to Toril.

"General's of the Humanoids, we wish it known we fully support your right to independence, however look there at the mists. See them grow? Independence is the right of all but it should not be done at the cost of the innocent. The Union of Oerth pretend to aid you for there own benefit only. Do you think Forrester would approve of you ripping apart a Toril he worked so hard to build and defend? There are easier ways to get your indpendence just declare it formally in your World Forum, it is highly unlikely that they would stop you. After the World Forum is rebuilt. Remember this of the God Emperorm, he now declares himself your ally, remember that at one time he came to the Alliance of Oerth with a Honey Tongued and a poisoned dagger behind his back. He will show his true colours whenever it suits him and you and your people will come out the losers, enslaved under his yoke!"

(Edena- I'm reasonably sure the elf post by Forrester was out of character since I seem to remember there being a statement about the part of the IR where Forrester set a trap, Melkor got caught and Forrester lost a family member for it in the same paragraph. Obviusly Forrester IC would not speak of a part of the IR leaving a bad taste in his mouth.)

***************************************************
Peace Conference 
(How did that emissary of Melkor's make it into an effectively dead magic zone (especially with the flashy magic using entrance)? I didn't think Melkor had random Divine followers)

Kalanyr stands, and THIS time his words are not soft or prepared but are spoken with quiet a lot of passion. (Not to mention a voice at a volume normally only deliverable through some quiet complex audio equipment) (The goal is that if they can't hear me over the squabbling they are either deaf or embarked in World War 3 with a full nuclear arsenal)



"*TORILIANS!* Those of you in a petty and pointless feued even as I speak! Cease your petty fighting and you brawls and look at the mists as you fight! See them grow? Do not become nothing more than pawns for your own doom! 

That is why several people I would rather not have here are at this conference the point is to avoid the foolishness you are embarking in!  I know you are capable of more than the unreasoning squabbles you are engaged in, I WAS impressed by your enlightenment ,please, do not prove me wrong! 

I Fought my way out of the Darkness and now you are dragging yourselves headfirst into Ravenloft! Think! "


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen prays that his coice can be heard by the people of Toril and Oerth.  He prays that the Angels will help him stand this brief message.

"People of Oerth and Toril!  Unless we stop spreading hate and dissension, our worlds will become neighbors with Ravenloft.  We will have the Vampire Lord Strahd and worse trying to turn us into undead slaves.  Melkor will only have peace when we are dead or in chains!  Let us unite against the Mists!  Let us unite against those who would unmake our worlds!  We are strong.  Let us stand as one - against thosw who would destroy us all!  Peace sometimes demands fighting against evil.  People of the Humanoid State, your generals have fallen into wickedness.  Stand for unity and brotherhood!"

"The Mists are growing throughout Toril. Stand for peace and freedom! Preserve our worlds!  It has been made apparent there are those who have no interest in peace!  Oerth and Toril! Stand as one!"

"I am prepared to fight and die for both our worlds. Resist the Mists! Resist the Mists!"


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon teleports into the Peace conferance.

QUIET!!!!! 
DO YOU WANT TO GET DRAGGED INTO RAVENLOFT AND BECOME THE VAMPIRE COUNT VON STRAHD'S LUNCH? DO YOU? 
We, the Chosen, try to help you, but you think of us as manipulators! We try to slow the fools draging us into Ravenloft, but you seem like you WANT to become the afor mentioned count's lunch! Thayadon's voice suddenly grows quiet, and in a defeated voice he says: I will disband the Chosen, if it comes to that. I will give the Eternal Empire the lands that thier nations rested on to prevent war, a war that would plunge us into Ravenloft.


----------



## Tokiwong

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Thayadon teleports into the Peace conferance.
> 
> QUIET!!!!!
> DO YOU WANT TO GET DRAGGED INTO RAVENLOFT AND BECOME THE VAMPIRE COUNT VON STRAHD'S LUNCH? DO YOU?
> We, the Chosen, try to help you, but you think of us as manipulators! We try to slow the fools draging us into Ravenloft, but you seem like you WANT to become the afor mentioned count's lunch! Thayadon's voice suddenly grows quiet, and in a defeated voice he says: I will disband the Chosen, if it comes to that. I will give the Eternal Empire the lands that thier nations rested on to prevent war, a war that would plunge us into Ravenloft. *




_Talindra nods, "You will do this to halt peace... then the Eternal Empire will welcome such a notion... for the people demand blood for the accusations but perhaps this will sate their desires for bloodshed..."

Talindra looks to Thayadon, "If you wish to do this... then make it known now.  For it will prevent war..."_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor looks with anger at the Dark Power:

-Foul! Do you think I will serve anyone but  myself, I will not become your slave! However we can make another deal- if you help me significantly in defeating my enemies, I will let you swallow some Crystal Spheres into Ravenloft, with populations of Toril, Oerth and Krynn absorbed into Red Army I will become The Lord Of Multiverse, and those that stay on my side shall be rewared!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Tokiwong

To Iuz from Melkor:

-I STRONGLY suggest that you make Eternal Empire Armies merge with Red Goo, it is necessary for our victory. I suspect they won`t be willing to do this, if so  you shall send them into an ambush made by my forces.


----------



## Mr. Draco

With news of the cilitary coup by the UC generals/etc, Kas arranges for another meeting with reporters:

_I stand proud of the Humanoid state.  They have risen up and forseen their destiny as a part of the UC.  Their forecast was not nominal, so they chose to make their own destiny.  Now, they have succeeded in forging their path: seperate and distinct from the UC.  Whereas they were a seperate portion of the UC, now they have complete control of their destiny.  In choosing to determine their own future, and seizing their independance and freedom they have the full support of the Union of Oerth._

So you consider the generals that staged the coup to be the legitimate rulers of the Humanoid state?

_They have control of it do they not?  They have taken the initiative to seize their freedom, and for this I applaud them.  They have excersized the rights which they deserve, as is the right of all member nations of the UC._

What of the bloodshed that may arise from this?

_In the words of a notable human, "Give me liberty or give me death."  If the UC is ready to fight the Humanoid state over their freedom, then not only is the UC overstepping the boundaries of democracy, but the conflict will be worth the loss of life, for there is nothing more precious than freedom._

What of the mists, which even now grow denser around Toril?

_This is due to the folly of the UC.  Their citizens have become so entrenched in fear and anger that they forget the calm of rational thought.  You can not tell me that they are doing the "right" thing.  You can not tell me that they are following reason and logic._

With that, Kas teleports out, and joins the commanders of the Humanoid state to assist them in any planning they may need.


----------



## Tokiwong

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong
> 
> To Iuz from Melkor:
> 
> -I STRONGLY suggest that you make Eternal Empire Armies merge with Red Goo, it is necessary for our victory. I suspect they won`t be willing to do this, if so  you shall send them into an ambush made by my forces. *




_Iuz sends his voice to Melkor, "I admire the sentiment... and have mulled over the thought... but for the moment I shall not annoint the forces of the Eternal Empire with the Red Scourge... I have other plans at the moment..."_


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *"People of Oerth and Toril!  Unless we stop spreading hate and dissension, our worlds will become neighbors with Ravenloft. ...  People of the Humanoid State, your generals have fallen into wickedness.  *




The God Emperor sends a message to the conference:

"Now who's spreading dissension, Hazen? I advice you to accept the fact that the Humanoid State of Toril is an independent nation. If you, and the UC accept that we can all continue our peaceful cooperation against the mists and the Red Scourge. The new rulers of the Humanoid State are prepared to discuss their future relations to the Commonwealth and other foreign powers as long as their sovereignty is recoginzed. If we all handle this situation with wisdom and common sense we can secure our future peace." 

The God Emperor travels to Toril to discuss the policies of War and Peace with the humanoid leadeship and to personally help them in securing their control over their country.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen responds:
"The PEOPLE of the Humanoid State did not take this action, only a band of generals.  Indeed, there was a motion to take this issue to a public referendum.  If the people support it, it is one thing.  However, you punished the leadership of Nyrond for a rebellion by their ancestors 200 years earlier."

"God Emperor, how dare you accuse me of spreading dissension when there is clear evidence you openly conspired to split the Humanoid State from the UC of Toril -- and I have it on film.  How dare you say you speak for peace, when the evidence shows you have only one interest: power."

OOC: The agents of the Union and the God Emperor must pass the Realmspace Border guards.  Something you forgot, Serpenteye.


----------



## Reprisal

*Extreme Measures for Extreme Circumstances*

A pair stride down the marble-floored halls of Commonwealth Mansion with a quick pace.  One, a male elf dressed in the uniform black and white of a high-up Minister, has a look of preoccupation on his face.  The other, a woman wearing much the same, has a look of anger, frustration and exhaustion on her face.  Several aids spot them coming and quickly get out of their way knowing something is up...

"Damn it all, Neilan, what in the Nine Hells are they thinking?!"

"I wouldn't know, Miss President."

"General Korag is still on maneuvers off the Alliance coast with the 4th Marine Division, correct?"

"I wouldn't know, Miss President."

"Well, find out!"

"Yes, Erika."  Neilan pulls out his cellular phone and dials the Department of Defence.  "I must ask, Erika: The _Marines_?"

"Korag's one of the best military minds coming out of Toril, Neilan, plus he's also a Hero to the Alliance.  He's a good friend, and he's loyal to us if not by ideology, then by his undying hatred for dissidence."

"Yes, get me the Defence Minister, right now!"

"Neilan, scratch that, just get me General Korag."

"Yes, hello?  Sorry, just get me General Korag of the 4th Marines. ... ... Yes, I know he's on maneuvers, and I know that...  Can you just _do_ it?"

The pair stops at a window overlooking the press gallery, which is filled to the brim.  Erika curses to herself quietly.  Finally, the Foreign Minister hands the Acting President the cell phone.

"Yes, General Korag? Excellent, this is Erika Lesage.  Yes, the President.  ... Excellent.  I'm sure you're aware of the problems in the Alliance territories?  Good, good.  I'm glad you've prepared your men...  All right, we've everything in place in the Capitol, I trust everything is ready on your end, General.  Excellent.  Yes, General, I've already informed Fleet Admiral Hadrius and his airmen and sailors will be more than able to give your troops ample fire support.  Good, good.  Expect 6th and 9th Divisions to join you shortly, I will be placing them under your command.  As of this moment, Operation Tsunami is a go."

As she hands back the phone, Neilan looks back at her in horror, "By the Gods, Erika, what are we doing?"

"They were the ones who staged a coup d'état, it is fully within our rights to do what we must to protect our democracy.  Now, go speak with the leaders of *The Two Churches*, and tell them that they must do _everything_ they can to help the people the Alliance understand that this coup is not an expression of freedom, but the exact opposite.  Going from a liberal-democracy to a military dictatorship is not a revolution, it is a reversion."

At that, Neilan turns about and hurries toward his office.  As he does so, the Acting President and Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth sighs in anxiety and pushes the large double doors to the press gallery open, leaning against them.  As they leave her hands and hit the walls the Press goes quiet for a moment, and as they realize who it is, a torrent of questions and flashbulbs go off.  Erika walks to the podium bearing the Seal of the United Commonwealth, and begins.

"People of the United Commonwealth,

"I come to you in a time that threatens us in more ways that you could imagine.  The Alliance across the ocean has been subject to a brutal, and malignant coup d'état on the part of impatient, and undemocratic military leaders.  Their actions are the culmination of the feeling of disunity that has been occuring since the first incident.  The Forrester incident.

"Though there have always been disagreements between our two nations, were were always able to sit at the table and come to a compromise.  I feel that these times are sadly gone, as long as the specter of the disunity hovers about our heads.  As a result, I had called an emergency meeting of the entire Commonwealth Parliament to discuss the very troubling matters occuring in the Alliance territories.

"In the early morning, both Chambers of the Commonwealth Parliament voted to invoke the War Measures Act in reaction to the ever-increasing violence on the part of the rebel Generals within the Alliance.  No more than thirty minutes after it was passed in the Parliament, I gave it the Presidential Assent and it became law."

A short pause throws the entirety of the Press Gallery into a fervour, but Erika continues.

"As of eight o' clock this morning, the United Commonwealth of Toril is under martial law as directed by the Charter of the Commonwealth under Section 181, the War Measures Act.  

"As a result, the military, acting under the direct consent of the combined Commonwealth Government, reserves the authority to suspend the rights of any citizen residing within the Commonwealth.  Our forces have been deployed to all corners of the Commonwealth and have been instructed to investigate, and arrest anyone suspected dissidents that threaten our democracy.

"As of this moment, forces led by General Korag of the 4th Division of the Marine Corps are landing on Alliance territory and battling back the hands of tyranny.  They have been instructed to issue a curfew of all citizens in public places, they are to go back to their homes and expect a routine inspection of their homes.  If there is any problem whatsoever, I urge the law-abiding citizens of the Alliance to send a message to the Provost Battalion also landing with the 4th Marine Division.  

"We are there to root out the dissidents and arrest them, not to rape, pillage and destroy families.

"The insistence of the dissident's use of violence in attempting to overthrow the _democratically-elected governments_ is a sign that they are no more than thugs and terrorists.  The Commonwealth would have abided by a democratic decision, on the part of all the people, to leave the Commonwealth.  But the use of violence will not be tolerate, it will never be tolerated and the people of the Alliance should, and do, know this in their heart of hearts.

"Ian Payne, before he died, once told me that going from a liberal-democratic government to a military dictatorship is not a revolution, it is a reversion into times more brutal.  

"So, I must ask the people of the Alliance, do you want to live in a country where the military rules over you with a guantlet of iron?  Even if you do not wish to live within the borders of the Commonwealth, surely you must understand that this is not the way to go about true freedom.  I implore all citizens of the United Commonwealth of Toril to stand against tyranny in all its forms, and to stand together in non-cooperation with such forces.

"May the Saint save us all,

"Thank you."

Wishing not to answer any questions at all, Erika leaves the Press Gallery through the same doors she entered.  As Agents of the Federal Security Bureau stop anyone from following, she meets the sad eyes of her good friend, Neilan.  She immediately throws her arms around him and lets out a cry, "By the Saint, Neilan, this is what they'll remember us for isn't it?"

"I don't know, Erika," he says awkwardly, "I don't know."


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen walks up to the microphone:

"People of Toril, especially those of the Humanoid State, you have the power to chose a better future for all of you.  My people and the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation and our allies are working on establishing a democratic republic."

"I have spoken extensively with Erika Lesage in recent weeks.  It is clear that she has a deep love and respect for the people of the Humanoid State.  She would even be willing to abide by a vote of the Humanoid State to become independence."

"However, the generals who seized power did not give you that choice or any choice.  Do you truly believe that those who took these actions - with the support of outside powers - would protect your rights and self determination?  Will you be citizens of the new Humanoid State -- or the subjects of a junta of military dictators."

"If the people of the Humanoid State chose to oppose the generals, they shall fall.  You, the people of the Humanoid State, have the right to chose what future you want for your heirs.  I think it should be  your decision -- not a group of people on some other government's payroll."

"I urge the people of Toril to reconcile.  The Mists are growing. Hatred and despair feed them. Hope, forgiveness, and love weaken them.  Please, don't let your world fall into the Domain of Dread.  You deserve a better future than that."

"People of the Eternal Empire, I know most of you are saddened by these events.  Speak up, reconcile with one another and your neighbors.  You have a glorious heritage and a wonderful future."

"Forgive an old man for his wordiness.  If hatred and dissension spread, all our worlds call fall into darkness.  Resist the Mists.  Seek out your better natures."


----------



## Serpenteye

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *
> OOC: The agents of the Union and the God Emperor must pass the Realmspace Border guards.  Something you forgot, Serpenteye. *




OOC: No, as a matter of fact I did not. The border guard is to a large extent composed of Humanoid soldiers. It seems likely that many of them joined the revolution and the rioting. I suspect that the border guard is rather ineffectual at the moment.


----------



## Mr. Draco

_"People of the Humanoid state!  Your lands are now being attacked by the forces of the United Commonwealth.  The forces of that "democracy" which you once joined and were a part of are now violating their own doctorine which allows for member states to seperate from the commonwealth."

"You sought freedom to seek your own destiny."

"Now you are repaid with missles and bombs used against you."

"Is this the same democratic government you chose to join many years ago?  Are they still upholding their pledges for unity, freedom, and sovernty?"

"No!  Their pledges of freedom have become guns in the hands of their troops who are even now invading your land.  Their mandates of justice have become missles heading towards the military troops of the humanoid state that have for so long loyally worked with the UC."

"For years the Humanoid state has worked side by side, civilians and military, with the UC."

"Now the UC shows its true intentions.  Their soldiers are heading towards your land with orders to occupy it and arrest the very leaders that have risked their lives for your freedom from the UC!  Once they have control of your cities, they will impose strict martial law, further reducing your freedom."

"Do not allow them to do this!"

"Once they have trod upon your freedom, grinding it into the dust, once they have seized your military power, so that you have no opportunity to defend yourself from them, once they have you back *under control*, then you will never again have this opportunity for peace.  Your freedoms will have been stricken from you.  Your "choices" will be mandated by those who now seek to destroy the very forces that had been their comrades in arms.  Without your weapons, you stand no chance at keeping your freedom!"

"Citizens of the Humanoid state!  Rise up and fight!"

"Fight for freedom!"

"Fight for justice!"

"Fight for choice!"

"The history of many of your races is stained with being the victims of slavery in body, yet, if the UC is victorious, you will become slaves of the mind.  Your choices will be meaningless.  Your descisions will be for naught."

"I am reminded of the words of a political figure from another world: 'Give me liberty or give me death.'"

"This is now your choice.  Will you fight for your freedom, or will you be content to live under tyranny?"

"Know this, should you decide to oppose the tyrants that are now invading you, the Union of Oerth will be fully behind you, as we have been throughout the past."_


----------



## Serpenteye

Another message from the God Emperor the press conference:

"I think youv'e all seen what the so called 'democracy' of the Commonwealth amounts to. Discrimination, racism, oppression and exploitation, of the Humanoid race. That ends now! The Humanoid State is an independent nation, free from the sugary lies of Erika Lesange. 
 Realize this, 'Prime Minister', we're not backing down, the humanoids are not surrendering, your agression is pointless and dangerous. If you do not allow the humanoids their independence billions of people will die and we will be much closer the the Domains of Dread. Your selfish thirst for power reveals your complete disregard for the people of Toril. 
 We do not have to be your enemies. End your agression now and the doom of your world can be avoided. Allow the humanoids to make their own destiny."


OOC: Sorry about this, but the Union of Oerth is pitifully underpowered. This is a live or die situation for us, we do what we must.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas and the NPCs of his elite-guard will travel to the Humanoid state and stand with their troops in defense of their land (assuming they will accept our help).

"My dear archcleric, this really is a desperate situation.  For freedom and survival"


----------



## Reprisal

*It's not that simple, my friend...*



> OOC: Sorry about this, but the Union of Oerth is pitifully underpowered. This is a live or die situation for us, we do what we must.




((Oh, no problem with that, but, of course, I will also do what I must... You act as if it's already a done deal, and I somehow doubt that an entire population of people will blindly join a blatantly undemocratic, and illegitimate force.  The people of the Alliance have lived in perhaps the greatest times they have ever known for the past forty years...  Unless there's a _*really*_ good explanation for such a great change in the political culture of the Humanoid Alliance, I doubt the dissidents will have any measure of popular support.))

And now for a point-by-point rebuttle:

_"People of the Humanoid state! Your lands are now being attacked by the forces of the United Commonwealth. The forces of that "democracy" which you once joined and were a part of are now violating their own doctrine which allows for member states to seperate from the Commonwealth."_

The United Commonwealth of Toril is still a democracy, though one that has been forced by the malign forces of tyranny that threaten the true freedom of its people.  The lack of real, political choice is nothing short of tyranny.  The Coup Forces do not represent the people of the Alliance.  Everyone knows this, and your lack of faith in the democratic process is alarming, and quite characteristic of demogogues such as yourself.

_"You sought freedom to seek your own destiny."_

Which the forces of the Coup D'Etat took away when they executed our people in the missile fields, and other areas... They are your enemies, we are here to free you from them.

_"Now you are repaid with missles and bombs used against you."_

Or more correctly, used against military and strategic targets.  Our methods, while extreme, are morally and politically justified.  You are terrorists seeking to rule your own fiefdom, we are here to prevent that.

_"Is this the same democratic government you chose to join many years ago? Are they still upholding their pledges for unity, freedom, and sovereignty?"_

No, it is not.  The time of Ian Payne and Lord Forrester are behind us, but the ideal of the Commonwealth remains.  The only thing tainting that ideal is the dissident voices of military demogogues calling for a total revision of a well-running confederation.

_"No! Their pledges of freedom have become guns in the hands of their troops who are even now invading your land. Their mandates of justice have become missles heading towards the military troops of the humanoid state that have for so long loyally worked with the UC."_

Of course, all soldiers know that it is their duty to choose whether or not their actions are morally justified.  All the soldiers fighting for the Alliance and the Commonwealth know the risks and repercussions of their actions.  We are here to fight the dissidents, not the people.

_"For years the Humanoid state has worked side by side, civilians and military, with the UC. Now the UC shows its true intentions. Their soldiers are heading towards your land with orders to occupy it and arrest the very leaders that have risked their lives for your freedom from the UC! Once they have control of your cities, they will impose strict martial law, further reducing your freedom." _

Yes, it is true that the Humanoid Alliance has been a loyal friend and ally to the rest of those members of the Commonwealth, but the fact remains that the Dissident Generals threaten our very survival.  These Generals are not your leaders, they are illegitimate because you did not elect them!  Do you really believe that things will get better for you once these men cement power?  I do not, and do not believe a word of a permanent martial law!  We only do this to root out the supporters of the Dissidents and the Leaders of the Dissident Movement who hide like vermin under rocks.

_"Do not allow them to do this!"_

Why?  We are only here to prevent the formation of another repressive régime of tin-pot dictators.

_"Once they have trod upon your freedom, grinding it into the dust, once they have seized your military power, so that you have no opportunity to defend yourself from them, once they have you back under control, then you will never again have this opportunity for peace. Your freedoms will have been stricken from you. Your "choices" will be mandated by those who now seek to destroy the very forces that had been their comrades in arms. Without your weapons, you stand no chance at keeping your freedom!"_

Your choices should be your own, not those of a vocal, and violent minority.  Though the War Measures Act is by far an extreme action, the rest of the Commonwealth, even your own legitimate representatives in the Commonwealth Parliament believe it to be the only way to preserve true freedom of choice through representative democracy in the Humanoid Alliance.  Do not believe this one's lies and distortions, for he has ulterior motives!

_"Citizens of the Humanoid state! Rise up and fight!"_

Yes, fight against the true tyrants-- The Dissident Generals who threaten to take away your freedoms guaranteed in the Charter of the Commonwealth.

_"Fight for freedom!" 

"Fight for justice!" 

"Fight for choice!"_

Yes, fight for your right to choose.  Do not let these brigands make the choice for you!

_"The history of many of your races is stained with being the victims of slavery in body, yet, if the UC is victorious, you will become slaves of the mind. Your choices will be meaningless. Your descisions will be for naught."_

If you allow the Coup to continue, these things are guaranteed to occur.  The United Commonwealth vows to make sure that your rights to freedom, choice and representation will remain.  Have faith in democracy, have faith in yourselves, should you choose to leave the Commonwealth, we will not stop you, but only if you, the people choose for all to see in a democratic referendum.  Only then!  Violence will not be tolerated.

_"I am reminded of the words of a political figure from another world: 'Give me liberty or give me death.'"_

I must say that he who chooses to give up liberty in the place of security deserves neither liberty or security.  *"Intelligence in chains loses in lucidity what it gains in intensity."* (( - Albert Camus))

_"This is now your choice. Will you fight for your freedom, or will you be content to live under tyranny?"_

Need I say more?

_"Know this, should you decide to oppose the tyrants that are now invading you, the Union of Oerth will be fully behind you, as we have been throughout the past."_

Know thise, the Union of Oerth is not a democratic society, in joining with them, you lose the rights so important to your own well-being.  The Union of Oerth is only here to foster disunity for their own gain!  They want to take from you, not give to you.  I urge all rational, freedom loving citizens of the Humanoid Alliance to stand with the troops of liberty and justice and cast off the chains of these violent war-mongers.

((Like I said, not so easy...   Of course, control of the Humanoid people, who will really make the vital choice, defaults to Edena first, then Forrester, then... get it?  Yeah, so I'm gone for the next six to seven hours.  Edena, may I ask that you make sure that things do not develop past a certain point for me?  My physical absence should not take away from my ability to play my faction...))


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen is asked for a few brief comments by the press on the current situation.

"I find it strange that Kas has quoted the saying: 'Give me liberty or give me death.'  By this point, copies of the Encyclopaedia Vellunica and the other information I distributed will be accessible via computer on Toril.  Please check the entries on the Union of Oerth.  Decide for yourselves."

"In the Union, only the worship of Kas and the God Emperor are permitted.  Members of other faiths have been persecuted, and killed. The citizens have only very limited rights. Free speech and the right to chose elected representatives are not among them."

"The PEOPLE of the Humanoid State must chose their destiny.  History shows that a military junta seldom gives way to peaceful elections.  Nor are miltiary dictatorships known for fair trials, freedom of expression, or the protection of minority groups."

"I wish the PEOPLE of the Humanoid State to make their own destiny.  I find it sad that while I am trying to set up a representative democracy, uniting lands which sometimes warred, someone is trying to establish a military dictatorship."

"People of Oerth and Toril, embrace peace, love, forgiveness, and understanding.  You have the might to defeat the Dark Powers.  You have always had it.  You have more power than you imagine. Do not let our worlds fall into the Domain of Dread.  Trust me, Ravenloft is not a fun place to visit -- or live in."

"I would like to hear the opinions of the Church of Mercy and the Church of Toril on these events."

OOC: Creamsteak and Alyx and all players with Torillian factions, you really should comment or do something about the current situation.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- You think you're underpowered? Do take a look at my PL. , at least you have a large enough standing force to send some of it to Realmspace. 

The priest will speak to the humanoid generals
"Listen to Miss Lesage, think about what she says, the Union wishes no one any freedom, they will make you worship them, they will make you into their battle fodder. They have done so with others before. Look at Mina and her  Knights, they let them fight and die before they helped, and Mina's goals mesh much more with the Union's than do yours. They will betray you, they will ignore you, you lament that 1 vote for 500 beings is ridiculous but remember they will give you 0 Votes for your entire population. The God Emperor has asked help from the Lich-Queen of the Githyank and The Lords of the Nine. He treats them with contempt do you think he would give you more respect?"


----------



## William Ronald

*Passive Resistance*

A reporter asks Hazen a question.

"If a citizen of the Humanoid State opposes the coup, but does not wish to fight, how can he oppose the generals?"

Hazen tries to use his full abilities to explain himself.  (OOC: Not magically, of course. But Hazen is a skilled diplomat.)

"There is an honored tactic which people who oppose an injustice can take that is not violent.  Passive resistance.  They can refuse to cooperate with the authorities on any action they view as illegal.  They may decide to do such things as sit in front of a building, pray,  march and not resist arrest.  No government can imprison its entire population."

"Nonviolent tactics have been used to great success in opposing unjust governments and unjust laws.  The actions of the protesters draw light to the problem.  Indeed, such nonviolent protests have freed nations and ensured the equal treatment of minority groups."

"Passive resistance can be a tool in opposing tyranny.  It can also weaken the Mists."

"If people believe their government is unjust, or those who have taken control of their government are unjust, they have a right to protest.  Nonviolence can make a difference in resolving the current situation and defeating the mists.  The greatest warrior does not need to kill.  There are many ways to oppose evil."

"Perhaps passive resistance against unjust governments - strikes, sitdown protests, and a refusal to obey orders from the coup plotters can make a difference.  I know of a nation where people rallied behind a leader to oppose those who would strip them of their newly found democracy in a collapsing empire.  They suceeded.  In time, they gained greater freedom by opposing the coup peacefully.  They made peace with the newly founded independent states of the empire and reemerged as a greater power in freedom than they had under a tyrannical empire."

"Perhaps peaceful protests will undermine the coup plotters and weaken the Mists.  How can a small band of plotters hope to withstand the will of an entire people?  How can a few petty tyrants stand against a just majority? They cannot stand for long if the people rise up against them!"

"I believe in the essential goodness and decency of the individual. We can all make our own destiny.  Now is a moment of destiny for us all.  We must fight evil when it confronts us, but there are many ways to oppose evil."

"Again, the people of Toril must chose the fate of their world.  Personally, I would hate to see the democratic values that so many fought and died for to be overthrown by a few greedy people seeking absolute power."


----------



## Alyx

Whew.  Thanks for the massive response list, Edena -- I'm starting to get afraid.  As usual in diplomacy, everything is going completely wrong in just a few seconds.  Have to admit I'm feeling afraid.  Very afraid.

Oh, and that old man and his Kobolds are from an old adventure IMC -- a lighter moment amidst a dying world that needed such.  I took him out of it and put him on Oerth for story purposes.  The way you reacted was priceless, and goes to show how anything can be interpreted for the worst quite easily.  Actually, those Kobolds and the old man had a very friendly relationship...  I won't go into the details here, but it was quite a laugh after watching a few cities be overrun by sweeping hordes of darkness, let me tell you .

The Church of Toril is monitoring the situation VERY closely.  And it is taking actions.  Our military wing commanders convene with their counterparts in the UC, knowing that to jump into a situation with our eyes closed is stupidity at its finest.  Note that the church knows all about how fighting strengthens that which we face.  We will not be to eager to take full action, but we will if we must.

* The Church of Toril will defuse the tension and conflict among the civilian population to the fullest extent possible.*  This is the Church of Toril, and all therefore religious leaders trying to calm down the population.  We should be able to have some effect here.  The bond of trust between the Church and society will not be broken so easily!


----------



## Serpenteye

The God Emperor speaks in front of a large crowd of Humanoids and the TV-cameras of the Torillian press.

"Humanoids of Toril, do not allow yourself to be decieved by the lies and misinformation of your former owners and their Oerthian lapdogs, they will say anything to regain your submittance. They slander the Union of Oerth, but that's completely irrelevant in this situation. If you do or do not join the Union of Worlds is entirely your own decision. The current issue is your independence.

 The United Commonwealth is robbing you of your racial identity. In the past they have used their powerful magics to alter your alignments and your outlook on life. They have ensorcelled you to fornicate with elves, to taint your genes with elvish traits and gradually turn many of you into mutated halfbreeds. The elves of Evermeet almost destroyed Toril in their racist hatred for your races and you have been made to breed with them! Your women and children turned to pleasure slaves for effeminate elven pansies. Are you really going to accept this? Surely they will go even further in their perverse destruction of your races if they manage to crush your revolution. After all, you have rebelled, you have proven that they cannot trust you to remain oppressed forever. Surely, they think, you will rebell again. If they don't do something about it... Imagine how far they will go, this time.

 Join the revolution! Join the fight for freedom! The time has come for you to stand on your own feet as your own people. 

__

The moment the first UC missile or bullet kills a humanoid the Humanoid military will counter strike against military targets in the UC. They won't use nukes or catastrophy-class magics, yet, but they will strike hard.

Another warning goes out to the UC government from the Humanoid generals:
 "Seace your attacks against our territory. Consider this the second warning. Strike against us again and we will respond with maximum force."


----------



## Alyx

Jand walks into the conference hall.

He is no angel.  He cannot grow tall enough to shatter a roof.  He is not an Archcleric, an avatar, nor a chosen of some god.  Compared in power with the other delegates at the peace conference he is a nothing.  He will not pretend otherwise.

It is safe to say that few notice him before he takes his turn at the podium.  He has no insignia to mark him as an Oerthian or Torilian, no visible connection to the Sunrise Faction he rules.

There he stands, fresh red cloak draped about his shoulders and running to the floor.  His shirt is a deep crimson, his pants a brilliant shade of scarlet.  The glove on his left hand is the same shade as a young maidens blush.

He faces the cameras.  The delegates of Oerth and Toril who are present he ignores.  The camera is his sole object of fixation.

'Two kinds of people will watch me speak the few words I have.'  He begins.  His left hand grips the podium, his right taps out a quick ditty on its surface.

'The first kind are those who have already decided what they believe.  Oerthians are the enemy, Oerthians are friends.  The humanoid generals are revolting for justice, or they are seeking only to grab power.  Fine.  Those who believe in Oerth will do so more fiercely with my words, and those who don't will only hate them more.    The chance that one of you would be swayed by even more words is very nearly zero.  You've heard enough already.

'Those who have not decided make up the group that I now speak to.'

Jand leans forward, eyes intent on the camera.

'Here is the truth;  your world is now part of this conflict already.  There is no more stopping what has started.  The mists draw closer with every blow, and the earth beneath your feet is being devoured by an unstoppable force of red "goo".  The skies are dimming.  Fleets of starships battle overhead.

‘Stop this conflict before it begins.  I do not pretend to know how you can change your world, nor would I tell you if I did.  This is your decision, and if you want to bring peace and make a difference hard enough you will find a way to do so.

‘It begins now.  Decide.  You will not have another chance.

Jand takes a deep breath.  Then he takes another.

‘That is all I have to say.’

With that, the Red Elf spins from the podium.  He walks from the room as he came, ignoring all questions.  Twice does he look from the exit into the crowd.  The first is to Anfaren, a look of friendship and silent communication.  The second is to look at Hazen and give him nod of respect.  Then he is gone.

OOC:  Anfaren will answer all questions on Jand’s behalf (I'm not closing up against a response/debate by any means).  The Red Elf is full of energy now, and he spoke truly when he says that the time to decide which path to take has ended.  This meeting has been one of impressive speeches (bravo!), but the time for words to rule the day is over.  Now I act.

'


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Serpenteye you don't have the humanoids yet, so assuming control of them already is really weird. (And is quiet likely to lead to Edena assuming you have them which is probably your intent   ) (However since you getting another helping of 11th and makeing me the only power without free 11th and a massive PL boost with the same is not on my agenda, I'll just point this out.   )


----------



## Serpenteye

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *OOC- Serpenteye you don't have the humanoids yet, so assuming control of them already is really weird. (And is quiet likely to lead to Edena assuming you have them which is probably your intent   ) (However since you getting another helping of 11th and makeing me the only power without free 11th and a massive PL boost with the same is not on my agenda, I'll just point this out.   ) *




Hmm, I thought you had 11th level magics. Everyone is supposed to have it, apparently. Didn't the Angels give it to you by casting a wish? At least, that's how Venus and William got it. 
 I might not have the generals yet, but Edena said we were their closest allies and would control the Humanoids if the revolution succeeds, so it makes sence that we speak for them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The DM considers all the posts above, carefully, reading every word.
  Then he considers the matter.

  Unfortunately, folks, the Third Touch is heavily influencing everyone towards anger and violence.
  This is the domino effect - anger and violence strength the Mists, which strengthen anger and violence.

  This does not mean the Mists will win, but ... in this case ... it does mean that Mr. Draco and Serpenteye HAVE won.

  The humanoids of the Humanoid State were very unhappy with the overthrow of their elected government and the establishment of a military dictatorship, yes.
  Had a peaceful resolution been attempted - some would argue that such a thing was impossible, but nevertheless - it is possible the military that pulled the coup would have surrendered peacefully (it does happen - indeed, it just happened IRL in a country in the western hemisphere.)

  However, now the Humanoid Alliance is under a conventional assault.
  The humanoids are taken by surprise, then they are angered.
  The anger rapidly spreads:  the United Commonwealth is INVADING their country.  I stress the Their.
  They have come to think of these lands as theirs, regardless of who the rulership is (formerly, any reasonable government - now, any humanoid government.)
  Now, THEIR lands are under attack, their racial people are being killed by other races, their bases are being overrun.

  The poisoned words of Mr. Draco and Serpenteye make a big difference, causing the anger to flare up much higher, gasoline poured on the fire causing it to explode.
  All the accusations against Forrester, and the anger over his mistreatment (as they see it), and all the unfounded lying rumors (many believed) all add into the situation.

  Part of the Torilian Border Guard - the humanoid part - revolts, allowing the Union of the Worlds to send forces to the aid of the Humanoid Alliance.

  The moment that happens, all bets are off.
  This is a direct interference in Realmspace, and in Realmspace affairs, by a Power from Greyspace.
  From the point of view of the United Commonwealth, this is an act of war - unless Reprisal specifically declares it otherwise.

  As soldiers and mages of the Union of the Worlds come to their aid, the rebel generals fight back against the invaders from the United Commonwealth.
  To their aid come nearly ALL the common soldiers of the Humanoid Alliance, who have decided to support the rebels (for the reason, see above.)

  The civilian population of the Humanoid State, which HAD denounced the coup, now enthusiastically supports it.

  As a result, the marines find themselves walking into heavy resistance from the Humanoid State, backed by help from the foreigners from the Union of the Worlds on Oerth.
  The conventional assault of the United Commonwealth is driven back to their beachheads, and forced offshore.
  The rebels use no weapons of mass destruction or 11th level magic ... yet.

  The rebellion I am considering successful.

  I am giving control of the Humanoid Alliance to Mr. Draco and Serpenteye.
  You gain 40,000 PL, which the United Commonwealth of Toril immediately loses.
  ((I will alter the Lists immediately.))

  You may state Attacks and Defenses for the Humanoid Alliance, starting immediately.
  Remember to e-mail me privately concerning the target, who is being defended, and the strength of the attack (1 through 4 ... it takes more than one day to launch anything greater than a 4.)

  The REST of the United Commonwealth of Toril quiets down.
  Martial law and the highly trained, and highly loyal, army of the United Commonwealth quickly brings the peace back into riot-torn cities.
  Order is restored.
  Of course, the economy grinds to a halt.
  Businesses close.  Trade ceases.  Spelljammers halt where they are.  Starships halt where they are.  
  That is the problem with Martial Law - it quells the trouble, but it has it's own price.

  - - -

  TO MELKOR

  The Red Robe figure regards Melkor, and laughs - and it is not a good laugh.
  The figure speaks:

  So, we are fools?
  We gave you the chance, Melkor.
  We gave you the chance to be the ruler over ALL these pathetic beings.
  We gave you the chance to rule a Domain the size of four Crystal Spheres.

  We had our price, yes.  We always have our price.  You know that.  Everyone knows that.

  We believe our price was not as high as the price you will pay at the hands of your enemies, without any hope of reward.

  You have chosen, Melkor.

  You have chosen.  The Mirror is denied to you (and, the Mirror disappears, right then and there.)

  You shall be returned, unharmed, to your former self.
  Your Shade and Red Army we shall not touch, for you have prohibited it.

  The red robed figure then looks at Melkor, with a GRIM, TERRIBLE look of anticipation and malevolence.  It speaks in a gloating, yet angry, tone:

  We will watch in glee as your Shade are exterminated.
  We will watch in glee as your Red Army is exterminated.
  We will watch in glee as they take you, Melkor.

  And if they throw you into Ravenloft, AS THEY CAN DO WITH A SIMPLE TELEPORT SPELL, then WE WILL BE WAITING FOR YOU, MELKOR.

  And, we will remember that we were called fools.
  We will remember that our offer was spurned.
  We will remember all your actions and words.

  You will not receive a Domain.
  You will not receive gifts.
  You will not receive a cracked copper from us.

  You will be in the Domain of ANOTHER Darklord, and that Darklord will be supreme in his Domain.

  We will watch him hunt you down, Melkor.
  We will watch him take you, Melkor.
  We will watch him break you, Melkor, as a dry piece of rotten wood is broken.
  We will relish every scream out of your mouth.

  We will watch as you are made into an undead, Melkor.

  Then, we will enjoy your eternal ((and they mean it, folks)) servitude to the Darklord.
  A servitude never to be broken, not by ANY Power or being, for the rest of all eternity.

  Thus, you will learn wisdom.
  Unfortunately for you, wisdom will come too late.

  And with that, the figure disappears, and Melkor is hurled back upward.
  The experience is akin to being shot out of a cannon - Melkor rockets back out of the musty dungeon, back through the Plane of Shadow, back through the Abyss, back through the Astral, all in a few seconds.
  Then he passes through deep darkness, and light glimmers ahead.
  The light grows, objects appear, blurred and unrecognizable.
  Then the light grows even stronger, the blurring stops, and Melkor realizes he is back.

  Still sitting in the chair.
  Only a few minutes have passed, and his servitors state that for those few minutes Melkor appeared - to them - to be in a trance.

  Melkor is unharmed.

  For now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR - URGENT, READ!*

A lot of you have stated your Attacks and Defenses along with your Templates or in other e-mails.
  Due to the flood of e-mails I have coming in, I cannot locate and keep track of your statements, and I MUST BE ABLE to do so.

  Therefore, I need all of you to do the following:

  THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE ALREADY SENT ME YOUR STATED ATTACKS / DEFENSES ... RESEND THEM USING THE TEMPLATE BELOW.

  THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE YET TO SEND ME YOUR STATED ATTACKS / DEFENSES ... SEND THEM USING THE TEMPLATE BELOW.

  - - -

  THE TEMPLATE:

  First of all, for the title of your e-mail, put:  Attack / Defense Day 1.

  Then follow the following procedure:

  I am stating a Defense of (1 through 4 - look at the Dueling Rules.)
  I am Defending ( (myself) or (name of player being defended.)  )

  I am stating an Attack of (1 through 4 - look at the Dueling Rules.)
  I am Attacking (name of player being attacked.)

  Remember, once you state who you are attacking, it can NEVER be changed.
  It cannot be changed even if you hold your Attack from day to day.

  To change who you are Attacking, you MUST drop your Attack at the end of the day, wasting it, and start over on the next day declaring a new Attack (and your Category level resets to 0 when you do this.)

  Defenses are considered held automatically, until you voluntarily discharge them for no reason (which is probably foolish), or you are the subject of an Attack - that ALWAYS discharges your ENTIRE Defense, resetting your Power to Category 0.

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye - and ONLY Mr. Draco and Serpenteye - may double up.
  Each of them may mount a Defense, and use it to protect the Union of Oerth (or someone else), and each of them may mount an Attack (combined against a single enemy, or as two separate, and weaker, Attacks.)

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye now have control of the Humanoid Alliance.
  They must declare to me who the Humanoid Alliance is Attacking, and whether the Humanoid Alliance mounts a Defense.

  EXAMPLE OF TEMPLATE:

  Imagine I am Creamsteak, for a moment.  Here is a potential Template.

  -

  Title of e-mail:  

  Attack / Defense day 1.

  What is written in the e-mail:

  I declare a Defense of 4 (I am spending all of day 1 of Turn 7 creating it.)
  I am Defending myself.

  I declare an Attack of 4 (I am spending all of day 1 of Turn 7 creating it.)
  I am Attacking Melkor.


  IF I CANNOT OBTAIN ATTACKS AND DEFENSES FOR DAY 1 IN THIS MANNER, I WILL DECLARE NO ATTACKS OR DEFENSES OCCUR ON DAY 1.
  I WILL RESET ALL POWERS BACK TO CATEGORY 0 - THEY MUST START BUILDING UP THEIR STRENGTH ALL OVER.
  THEN, WE WILL TRY AGAIN - ON DAY 2.

  - - -

  The above does NOT MEAN you must launch Attacks!!!

  War is NOT inevitable.

  There is ALWAYS a diplomatic solution.

  The Cuban Missile Crisis is a case in point.

  You do NOT HAVE to begin this war.
  You are not required to commit mass destruction.
  You are not required to attempt to obliterate other nations and other peoples.

  You are not required to start a holocaustic intergalactic war involving 11th level magic and weapons of mass destruction.

  There is ALWAYS a diplomatic solution.

  This is the 11th hour.  Midnight is approaching.
  But it is not Midnight yet.
  Not yet.

  However, as DM I will arbitrate whatever you send me.
  I am neutral in this - whatever you do, I will simply arbitrate it.
  Whether you successfully negotiate a peace, or you start that intergalactic war, I will arbitrate.

  I merely want to state that even now, you have choices.
  It may SEEM to you that you are in an inevitable slide towards Armaggedon.
  It is up to YOU to decide whether Armaggedon occurs, or a negotiated peace occurs.

  Now, I need those Attack/Defense e-mails ...

  It's all up to you, folks.  Up to you.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE START OF TURN 7*

The start of Turn 7 is 26 hours away.

  READ THE ARTICLE ABOVE.

  RESEND (OR SEND) YOUR ATTACK/DEFENSE ROUTINES BY THE TEMPLATE SHOWN.

  I will repost the above article again and again in this thread.
  I want everyone to see it, and see it over and over if needed.

  - - -

  I regret I have not been able to answer your e-mails.
  Unfortunately, I have some trouble at home, and my time online has been very limited.

  - - -

  Reprisal, I am not rushing things.
  Indeed, these are my first posts in more than 24 hours.
  Unfortunately, Reprisal, the Humanoid Alliance does break away.
  Who is to blame for that?  Well, me, of course.  I am the DM, so the blame falls on me.

  However, I had help in making my dark ruling.

  The Mists helped, in their alteration of people's mindsets.
  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye, helped me a great deal.
  All the deliberate, inflammatory statements about Forrester helped.
  The fact the Forrester matter was not resolved - quickly - made matters worse, and it played right into the capable hands of Mr. Draco and Serpenteye.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The DM sighs, and does his job.

  - - -

  Everyone has early warning stations, alert to the mass buildup of 11th level magic by another Power.

  Thus, whenever someone secretly states to me they are mounting a Defense, I (as previously stated) will reveal this here.
  I will not reveal who is Defending, or who they are Defending.

  Whenever someone secretly states to me they are preparing an Attack, I (as previously stated) will reveal this here.
  I will not reveal who is Attacking, or who they intend to Attack.

  You may attempt to discover the answers to all the above questions with your own 11th level magic.
  You have a 1 in 3 chance of success.
  If you succeed, you learn ALL the information above.

  If you fail, I will not tell you that you failed.
  Instead, I will give you a completely false (but as believable as I can make it) set of information.

  If a Power is deliberately spreading disinformation, all attempts to discover the Attack/Defense routines of that Power are automatically successful - that is, the FALSE information is automatically discovered.

  Of course, I will not tell you it is false information.

  You have a 1 in 3 chance of seeing through the false information, and discovering the truth.

  I roll all dice to determine success or failure.

  - - -

  - - -

  - - -

  I have a Declaration of Defense.
  I have a second Declaration of Defense.

  I have a Declaration of Attack.
  I have a second Declaration of Attack.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have a third Declaration of Defense.
  I have a third Declaration of Attack.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, can we declare to build up a defense or attack?  So that we can choose the target of the attack later, and the same with the defense?

Also, does the Union of Oerth and the Humanoid alliance count as one target for the purposes of 11th?  If not, then do the other Oerthian powers allied with 11th level Torrilian powers also count as two targets?

[edit]- Edena, in acquiring about 1/3 of the PL of the UC, do we also get about 1/3 of the PL of their City of the Gods research, planar arms race, construct arms race, nuclear weapons, and monster arms race?


----------



## Mr. Draco

"Erika Lesage!  Now that the people of the Humanoid state have chosen to stand with their generals and with the Union of Oerth, will you continue this assault?"

"Or will you orders your troops to halt and return to their bases, thereby upholding the ideals of your government in allowing people to make their own choices?"

"This need not be the start of a horrible war between us.  It can be, if you so choose.  However if you choose that, then you will have violated the principals of freedom of choice that your govenment is built upon.  You will also have signed a death sentance for billions."

"If you stop the assault, we can go back to neutral diplomatic standings."

"So how choose you, Lesage, daughter of Payne?"


----------



## Serpenteye

_______________
The civilian population of the Humanoid State, which HAD denounced the coup, now enthusiastically supports it. 
_______________


And that, my friends, makes it all legitimate. 

The God Emperor speaks once again to the Torillian press and a large crowd of humanoids:

"The battle is won, but the war is still raging. The revolution, the military and popular uprising against the United Commonwealth, has succeeded. The people are firmly behind their leaders and the soldiers of the aggressors are being driven out of Humanoid territory. We are victorious!"

The God Emperor pauses while the crowd cheers.

"Now it is time to end this war. I know a lot of you want nothing more than to drive the Commonwealth scum of the planet entirely, but this is is not the time for that. The mists of the Domains of Dread are growing stronger for every passing day. For every death, for every cry of rage, they grow stronger, even your hatred, though justified, brings us closer. This is not the time for war, but a time for healing. Your country takes its first proud steps into the future, and if we act wisely that future can be eternal. You can be eternal.
 The scientists of the Union of Worlds have unlocked the secrets of immortality. You, your friends and your children can all live forever, if you so desire. Our future is eternal, if we act wisely, if we choose peace.
 But that is not just our choice to make, our enemies must also choose peace over war, life over death, Realmspace over Ravenloft.
 Erika Lesange, you have been defeated, your empire has been diminished, but you yet live. Your people yet live and your precious power is still considerable. All is not yet lost, but it will be if you continue fighting the people of the Humanoid Alliance.  You know about the dangers of the mists, you know about the Red Scourge and the Red Death. You should realise that further fighting is pointless. Acknowledge the unconditional sovereignty of the Humanoid Alliance. Sign our treaty of peace and we can yet prevent the dark threat looming over the horizon."


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> [edit]- Edena, in acquiring about 1/3 of the PL of the UC, do we also get about 1/3 of the PL of their City of the Gods research, planar arms race, construct arms race, nuclear weapons, and monster arms race? *




Also, how many of the demiplanes of the UC do we gain? 1/3?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, as we now have control of three (equivalent) 11th level powers, can we set two to use for attack/defense and have the other one work on 11th level magic for enchancement/alteration/creation? (that takes longer than an hour)


----------



## William Ronald

Last time, I checked the rules, the Union can make two attacks. 

You are limited to the number of attacks you have based on the players in your faction. At least that is how I read the rules.

"Well, a bunch of generals have been given the support of their people.  I do not know whether or not that makes this action legitimate.   I will urge the people of the Humanoid State not to persecute minorities in their midst.  Oppose bigotry."

"However, I do not appreciate someone -- whose nation has contributed LITTLE to the defense of Oerth, who embraced Melkor as a brother, and did not fight with all their might against the Red Armada - calling me and my allies lap dogs.  Indeed, perhaps the power that makes this accusation has proven it has no interest in the well being of Oerth or Toril -- merely the accumulation of power."

"Said power has elves among his population. Said power has accused the UC of Toril promoting mating of elves and humanoids.  Humanoids and elves began loving relationships before the Humanoid State entered the UC.  Their children have risen to places of prominence.  It is perhaps not unexpected that a faction seeking power encourages racial bigotry.  I have seen that happen on many worlds.  It is generally gives dictators someone to blame -- and to rob to enrich their coffers.  The same is also true for what has happened with religious minorities."

"For those who doubt me, please access the information from my world and Earth on racism.  Consider also, the history of Toril. Toril almost died because of racial hatreds on the part of many.  I would not like to see that monster resurrected from its crypt."

"However, the Mists do threaten.  I propose that those powers who  oppose the use of Red Goo stand as one against those who use it and seek to revive the Red Armada.  Perhaps there can be a form of peace after the Unmakers of Oerth and Toril are eliminated.  A cold peace is better than a hot war -- in most cases."

"Before I went to this conference, I said that whatever else happened that it was likely that the masks would slip away.  I would like to say that the true nature of many factions has been revealed here.  I have been insulted, my people have been insulted, my allies have been insulted.  I have heard calls supporting bigotry.  I have heard people not renounce the Red Waste, with some frolicking in it like a pig through mud."

"Despite the insults and blatant lies, I am still willing to stay for a little while longer.  However, I will not stay for ever.  I am the first to offer a proposal.  I thought I would try to calm the situation, but some have said things and done things to strengthen the Mists.  They have done so out of either pursuit of power or loyalty to an ideal."

"However, if peace is achieved, we can perhaps more readily drive away the mists.  It must be a true and honest peace.  I can not forsee if it will come."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ANSWERS TO QUESTIONS*

Mr. Draco / Serpenteye

  - - -

  Edena, can we declare to build up a defense or attack? 

  ANSWER:  

  Yes.  You state, to me via e-mail, that you are declaring an Attack.  You also declare your Defense simultaneously.

  You declare, now, prior to Day 1, your Attack and Defense.
  During Day 1 - PRIOR to any resolution of Attacks and Defenses, you may declare you are Holding your Attack (your Defense is assumed to be held unless you discharge it or it is discharged by an Attack.)

  - - -

  So that we can choose the target of the attack later, and the same with the defense? 

  ANSWER:  

  Absolutely not.  
  When you declare an Attack, you MUST state who the target is.  And that target can NEVER be changed (although you can drop the Attack for the day, get NO Attack for that day, and start a new Attack on a different target the next day.)
  Once you declare who you are Defending, that is it - you can NEVER change your mind.
  The ONLY way to change a Defense is to voluntarily discharge it (in which case your Defense for the day is wasted, and you must start over the next day) or for it to be discharged because someone launched an Attack on the Power you were Defending.

  - - -

  Also, does the Union of Oerth and the Humanoid alliance count as one target for the purposes of 11th? 

  ANSWER:  

  No.  The Union of Oerth counts as one target.  The Humanoid Alliance of Realmspace counts as another target.

  If not, then do the other Oerthian powers allied with 11th level Torrilian powers also count as two targets? 

  ANSWER:

  Correct.
  For example, Kaboom's Sky-Sea League counts as one Power.
  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra counts as another Power.

  You may launch a Coup de Grace against any Power that does not have 11th level magic, automatically.
  You must Disarm an 11th level Power before you can attempt a Coup de Grace against it.

  As for which Oerthian powers have 11th level magic and which do not, I leave that information for you to look up in prior posts.

  Edena, in acquiring about 1/3 of the PL of the UC, do we also get about 1/3 of the PL of their City of the Gods research, planar arms race, construct arms race, nuclear weapons, and monster arms race?

  ANSWER:

  You obtained their nuclear weapons, antimatter weapons, starships, particle cannons (and a lot of other horrors.)
  Most importantly, you obtained their 11th level mages, clerics, magical items, and magical infrastructure.

  The Arms Races are not relevant here, really, if you think about it.  
  The Humanoid Alliance wasn't engaged in the Arms Races prior to this point anyways.

  - - -

  Do we gain 1/3rd of their Pocket Dimensions?

  ANSWER:  

  No.

  - - -


  Edena, as we now have control of three (equivalent) 11th level powers, can we set two to use for attack/defense and have the other one work on 11th level magic for enchancement/alteration/creation? (that takes longer than an hour)

  ANSWER:  

  The third Power will not be able to launch Category 4 or greater Attacks, or mount Category 4 or greater Defenses.
  Powers cannot combine their strength.
  Each Power is considered separate and alone for the purposes of what it can do.
  This applies even to the Union of Oerth.

  In other words, if Mr. Draco spends more than an hour per day each (in Turn 7), on 11th level projects, he is limited to Category 3 Attacks/Defenses or less.
  If Serpenteye spends more than an hour per day each (in Turn 7), on 11th level projects, he is limited to Category 3 Attacks/Defenses or less.

  There is no way around this restriction.
  Powers cannot be combined to get around this restriction.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, one more quick question, is the tech reducing rule (between crystal spheres) still up?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Mr. Draco

  Edena, one more quick question, is the tech reducing rule (between crystal spheres) still up?

  ANSWER:

  No.  The Angels ended that restriction as well.

  The Starfleet of the United Commonwealth, and - for that matter - the Starfleets of the Eternal Empire, Humanoid Alliance, Scro Star League, Republic of Selune, and those few possessed by the other Torilian Powers, complete with their vast armaments of destruction, can travel anywhere they please - in Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and in the Crystal Spheres that holds Athas and Mystara.

  Technology can be shared freely.

  I regret having to do this, for the Technological Arms Race was a fundamental part of the IR.
  However, considering the current situation, I find it necessary that this change be made.


----------



## Creamsteak

The Church of Mercy will open its doors to all humans who wish freedom from martial law and any oppression. They may come to the Church of Mercy, especially women and children, whom desire freedom from the fighting. The Church will take care of anyone who wishes to flee from fighting on both sides, but it is suspected that humans who have their homes being used as barracks would be the most anxious to come.

Teleportation circles will breifly be opened in every town with warnings before them that these are gates into holy ground and no hostility can come with them. These warnings come in the shape of "angelic" holograms that becon all forces people to come.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Sunset*

Across Realmspace, the voices of over 150 billion beings die down.
  Silence, complete silence, replaces the clamor.

  The news that nations are raising colossal 11th level magical strikes, strikes home.

  On Krynn, the news is heard, and the medieval peoples of that world fall silent.

  On Athas, the fierce and warlike people of that world, too, also fall silent.

  On Mystara and in the Hollow World, all activity stops, a hush descending over the myriad cultures and peoples of that world.

  On Oerth, the grim realization that the Secret Retreats are now exposed, that there is no safety to be had, nowhere to run, no place to hide, no way to escape, sinks in.  Silence falls.

  - - -

  Gleams of blue, silver, purple, and red light up the trees, shrugs, even the buildings, across many worlds.
  The sky over Oerth turns a strange reddish color, then fills with multicolored clouds, with purple lightning streaking from cloud to cloud.

  On Mystara, the ground begins to tremble.
  Volcanoes start to steam and hiss. 
  Sudden windstorms spring frantically to life, thrashing the trees, tossing the corn in the fields, shaking houses and manors alike.
  Unnatural waves slosh across the oceans, causing serious coastal flooding worldwide.

  On Athas, the Cerulean Storm begins to build.
  Already colossal, it grows greater, it's hurricane force winds extending outward, torrents of hail falling from the clouds, lashing the desert, killing those caught outdoors and exposed.
  Meanwhile, a feeling of revulsion comes up from the interior of Athas - a feeling of rage and abhorrence.
  Rajaat is using 11th level Defiling Magic.

  On Oerth, the flow of Oerthblood increases, and here too, quakes begin.
  Perhaps the very world itself senses what is coming, and is shaking in terror.  That is a possibility.

  On Toril, the green sky slowly turns a grayish color, streaked with gleams of silver.  
  The gleams of silver increase in size and number, becoming like great clouds of silver light.
  Below the strange sky, a deathly hush is felt.
  No wind stirs.  No leaf moves.  No birds sing.  No insects give their assorted noises.

  - - -

  Klazoms blare.  Alarms sound.
  Men and women, beings of all types, scramble from their bunkers and barracks, streaming towards every kind of weapons system.
  Starships power up, their fusion beams warming up, antimatter missiles checked and ready.
  Computer targeting systems come online, their magical backup ensuring a near 100 percent chance the target will be hit.
  Antimatter bombs are readied by the thousands, placed on Worldwalk Platforms, Teleport Platforms.
  Groundpounders are readied.
  Thermonuclear weapons in the gigatons each are readied, the tops coming off of silos, missile launchers raising their cargoes upward, satellites preparing to disgorge their deadly contents.

  Disintegration beams are powered up, antimatter transporters power up, particle cannons glow brilliant blue from the energy feeding into them.

  11th level magic, has incredible power.
  That incredible power, is pouring into the minds of many beings now, being stored, being accumulated, being grown to a force of destruction so colossal it beggars the Rain of Colorless Fire.
  The energy becomes titanic, impossibly great, beyond the imagination of most to even contemplate, and still it goes on growing, becoming ever more terrible, ever more dire, it's promise of destruction shaking the very worlds on which it is being held and built up.

  Defenses are activated.
  Toril blurs and becomes brown looking from space, as worldwide shields of 11th level magic are activated to protect it.
  Great shields go up around cities.
  Greater shields go up around military bases and all strategic points.
  Great shields, multiple shields, shields against everything, shields against any and every conceivable kind of attack.
  Special contingency spells go off, giving people magical defenses to survive various kinds of attack, to withstand nuclear fire and disintegration and prismatic destruction.

  Similar defenses go up on Mystara, as the Immortals put forth all their strength to protect themselves and their world.

  On Krynn, Mina calls on the One God, and begins erecting defenses of strange nature.
  Mindspin alterations occur over vast areas, while enormous armadas of the Dead appear, to protect the world of Krynn from the coming war.

  - - -

  There is a sense of unreality about all this, to most people in Realmspace.
  It cannot be happening.
  Shock is widespread.  People sit, stunned, in their homes, not thinking, not even wondering.
  Disbelief, denial, and confusion are almost universal.
  Where the reality is setting in, there is panic, terror, or just great sadness.

  On Oerth, even the war-hardened people of that world seem confused, seem to be in shock, and many are in denial.
  Most are sad, grieving, or openly weeping.

  On Krynn, Mystara, and Athas, there is confusion, disbelief, and bewilderment.
  What happened?
  Why is this happening?
  They never even knew about this until now.  How could this happen?  How could this be happening?
  They didn't even know there WAS an Oerth until a few days ago (a few months on Krynn.)  Or a Toril.  Or an Athas.  Or a Mystara.  Or a Shade Empire.  Or a United Commonwealth.
  They know they are in grave danger, that Armaggedon is looming over them, and they do not even know who is threatening them.
  They do not know why they are being threatened.
  They wish they knew what they did, that this sudden disaster is about to come down on them all.

  What did they do?  Why is this happening?
  What?  WHAT?  Why?  Why?  WHY?!!

  Where did it all go wrong?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have a fourth declaration of Attack.
  I have a fourth declaration of Defense.

  The first trickle of people into the imagined safety of the shelters set up by the Church of Mercy begins.


----------



## Uvenelei

The Republic of Selune does not recognize a Humanoid Alliance led by military force. All relations with any new militaristic Humanoid Alliance state are severed, including trade. Should the Humanoid Alliance democratically elect a government that desires to remain seperate from the UC, then, and only then, will Selune recognize the new Humanoid government.

The same goes for the Eternal Empire, which has allied itself with Iuz.


----------



## zouron

OOC: where did it go wrong? heh you gave players the chance to actually control and obtain powers beyond our imagination hehe.


**********************************************

_*In places beyond the thick mist in a small pocket beyond the cries of the magic tearing apart reality of Oerth, Athas, Krynn, Toril, Mystara, and many other worlds, is a realm that appears mostly like the result of the war yet to come, in the dark domain a single being captured by its own will.
The Being gazes at the swirling mist before it, the magic almost revitalizing the being in a way no mortal would be able to resist, the being seemingly feasting just on the pale images of the magical might.
It laughs, the being laugh at the destruction about to be unleashed, it laughs seeing the thousands of living and dead trembling beneath the almost divine powers, it laughs seeing the panic and desperation spreads, seeing the thousands of cities crumble under the panicing masses.
It silence itself for a moment just as the last grain of sand floats out of the hourglass, excitement running through its vains and its voice speaks out, cold and chilling sending shivers to the single ear hearing it.*_

*
Enthropy comes, Chaos comes.
Fight and die, run and perish.
Live to die, die to vanish.
Listen to the void, forever is now.
*

_*the Being sits down in a imaginary chair and watches the horrors only the elder ones and itself could imagine unfold before it._


----------



## Tokiwong

_The Eternal Empire is somber and for the most part reserved any signs of opposition to the status quo are silenced quickly and effeciently.  This is a time for calm minds to prevail... not barbaric fighting..._


----------



## Mr. Draco

Uvenelei: so you're saying that you don't accept the legitamate government backed by the people of the Humanoid State because they weren't elected? (even though they have the support of the people of the Humanoid State)


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon wishes a audiance with Erika Lesage.

Assuming that she grants him one, Thayadon shows up exactly on time, and walks into Erika's offace. "I fear that the chosen of Mystra will be forced to take a more millitant role in affairs." he begins, "And we will need to be mobile if we are to be effectave. I would like to offer the lands and people of the nations of the Chosen of Mystra to the United Commonwealth. If you decline, then we will take this offer to the Church of Mercy, but we hope that you accsept."


----------



## Serpenteye

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Thayadon wishes a audiance with Erika Lesage.
> 
> Assuming that she grants him one, Thayadon shows up exactly on time, and walks into Erika's offace. "I fear that the chosen of Mystra will be forced to take a more millitant role in affairs." he begins, "And we will need to be mobile if we are to be effectave. I would like to offer the lands and people of the nations of the Chosen of Mystra to the United Commonwealth. If you decline, then we will take this offer to the Church of Mercy, but we hope that you accsept." *




Didn't you already make that offer to Iuz, to prevent a war? Didn't he accept?


----------



## kaboom

> Didn't you already make that offer to Iuz, to prevent a war? Didn't he accept?




I offered that to the Eternal Empire, not to a puppet of Iuz.


----------



## Mr. Draco

kaboom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I offered that to the Eternal Empire, not to a puppet of Iuz. *




I don't think the Eternal Empire appreciates that comment.

Serpenteye: check your email


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think the Eternal Empire appreciates that comment.
> *




But that was all OOC.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kaboom: no need to take it seriously, i was joking


----------



## Tokiwong

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I don't think the Eternal Empire appreciates that comment.
> 
> Serpenteye: check your email *




*OOC:* He did... but it don't bother me


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have a fifth Declaration of Attack.
  I have a fifth Declaration of Defense.

  I have a sixth Declaration of Attack.
  I have a sixth Declaration of Defense.

  I have a seventh Declaration of Attack.
  I have a seventh Declaration of Defense.

  - - -

  This is posted by request of Anabstercorian:

  Those who look in the sky over Oerth see something awful.  The sun is darkening.
  All along the rim of the Penumbral Hub, masters of deep magic from before the dawn of time, before Time itself was even a concept, begin to weave their spells.  Vast nets of phlogiston spread across the vacuum of space and trap terawatts of energy to power their spells, and the wind
begins to slow all across Oerth.
  A powerful message reverberates through the minds of everyone who looks at the sun in fear and disbelief for more than a minute: 

  << Do not be alarmed.  The effect you are witnessing is temporary, a necessary side effect of our attempts to destroy the forces of Melkor.  Do not be alarmed.  Please proceed to the shelters of the Church of Mercy. >>


----------



## Mr. Draco

*cough* somebody's not going to be launching a category 4 or larger attack or defense *cough*


----------



## kaboom

What is Avangion Metamorphosis?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have an eighth Declaration of Attack.
  I have an eighth Declaration of Defense.

  I have a ninth Declaration of Attack.
  I have a ninth Declaration of Defense.

  As DM, I am declaring a tenth Attack - Rajaat is preparing an Attack.
  As DM, I am declaring a tenth Defense - Rajaat is mounting a Defense.

  As DM, I am declaring an eleventh Attack - Acererak is preparing an Attack.
  As DM, I am declaring an eleventh Defense - Acererak is mounting a Defense.

  I reserve the right to play Maudlin's Power until, if ever, he returns.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

This is a repost of my earlier article.
  Everyone for whom this is relevant, please read.

  - - -

A lot of you have stated your Attacks and Defenses along with your Templates or in other e-mails.
  Due to the flood of e-mails I have coming in, I cannot locate and keep track of your statements, and I MUST BE ABLE to do so.

  Therefore, I need all of you to do the following:

  THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE ALREADY SENT ME YOUR STATED ATTACKS / DEFENSES ... RESEND THEM USING THE TEMPLATE BELOW.

  THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE YET TO SEND ME YOUR STATED ATTACKS / DEFENSES ... SEND THEM USING THE TEMPLATE BELOW.

  - - -

  THE TEMPLATE:

  First of all, for the title of your e-mail, put:  Attack / Defense Day 1.

  Then follow the following procedure:

  I am stating a Defense of (1 through 4 - look at the Dueling Rules.)
  I am Defending ( (myself) or (name of player being defended.)  )

  I am stating an Attack of (1 through 4 - look at the Dueling Rules.)
  I am Attacking (name of player being attacked.)

  Remember, once you state who you are attacking, it can NEVER be changed.
  It cannot be changed even if you hold your Attack from day to day.

  To change who you are Attacking, you MUST drop your Attack at the end of the day, wasting it, and start over on the next day declaring a new Attack (and your Category level resets to 0 when you do this.)

  Defenses are considered held automatically, until you voluntarily discharge them for no reason (which is probably foolish), or you are the subject of an Attack - that ALWAYS discharges your ENTIRE Defense, resetting your Power to Category 0.

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye - and ONLY Mr. Draco and Serpenteye - may double up.
  Each of them may mount a Defense, and use it to protect the Union of Oerth (or someone else), and each of them may mount an Attack (combined against a single enemy, or as two separate, and weaker, Attacks.)

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye now have control of the Humanoid Alliance.
  They must declare to me who the Humanoid Alliance is Attacking, and whether the Humanoid Alliance mounts a Defense.

  EXAMPLE OF TEMPLATE:

  Imagine I am Creamsteak, for a moment.  Here is a potential Template.

  -

  Title of e-mail:  

  Attack / Defense day 1.

  What is written in the e-mail:

  I declare a Defense of 4 (I am spending all of day 1 of Turn 7 creating it.)
  I am Defending myself.

  I declare an Attack of 4 (I am spending all of day 1 of Turn 7 creating it.)
  I am Attacking Melkor.


  IF I CANNOT OBTAIN ATTACKS AND DEFENSES FOR DAY 1 IN THIS MANNER, I WILL DECLARE NO ATTACKS OR DEFENSES OCCUR ON DAY 1.
  I WILL RESET ALL POWERS BACK TO CATEGORY 0 - THEY MUST START BUILDING UP THEIR STRENGTH ALL OVER.
  THEN, WE WILL TRY AGAIN - ON DAY 2.


----------



## kaboom

Do I have nukes?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*THE DUELING LISTS*

11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE STATUS

  All Powers with 11th level magic have an 11th Level Infrastructure.

  This 11th Level Infrastructure consists of:

  Your mages who can cast 11th level magic
  Your clerics who can cast 11th level magic
  Your psionicists who can employ 11th level psionics
  Any other beings capable of 11th level abilities
  Your arsenal of magical items with 11th level powers
  Your artifacts and relics
  Any 11th level magic that has been set up with permanency, and thus stands on it's own (such as an 11th level Mythal.)
  Any other 11th level infrastructure that could be employed to attack, defend, or otherwise be used for your Power in a war.

  - - -

  The object of 11th Level Dueling is to destroy the enemy Power's 11th Level Infrastructure.

  Once you have destroyed an enemy Power's 11th Level Infrastructure completely, the enemy Power is considered to be a Disarmed Power.

  A Disarmed Power can be subjected to a Coup de Grace Attack, whereas a Power that is Armed (has some of it's 11th Level Infrastrature left) cannot be subjected to a Coup de Grace Attack.

  A Coup de Grace Attack destroys the enemy Power's Main Infrastructure - it's people, it's cities, it's lands, everything.
  A Coup de Grace Attack is made to utterly destroy the enemy Power.

  - - -

  In 11th Level Dueling, the Attacker chooses the fate of enemy mages, clerics, etc. considered lost by the enemy Power.
  This may be 11th Level Death, banishment, or imprisonment.
  In ALL cases, the enemy mages, clerics, etc. are considered permanently dead, lost, or imprisoned, without hope or appeal.
  NPCs can be lost in 11th Level Dueling.
  PCs CANNOT be harmed or lost in 11th Level Dueling.

  - - -

  In a Coup de Grace Attack, the Attacker may choose whatever form of destruction desired.
  This can range from Obliteration Destruction, to Mercy Destruction (see the 11th Level Dueling rules for sample choices.)

  Once 100 percent destruction has been achieved against a Power, it's Player Character is considered captured by the victorious Attacker.

  The victorious Power may then choose the fate of the defeated Power's Player Character, and this choice is considered utter and very, very final (for example, Deity-level characters who are captured may be totally destroyed.  Avatar, Deity on the Outer Planes, and all.  There is no appeal to the decision of the victorious Power.)

  - - -

  If your Power is Disarmed, and a Coup de Grace is imminent, surrender is always a possible option.
  Of course, surrender will generally be on the Attacker's terms, assuming the Attacker will accept surrender at all.

  If your Power surrenders, it is considered to be absorbed by the Attacking Power and becomes it's property, lock, stock, and barrel.
  That includes your NPCs.
  That includes your PC.
  That assumes any of them are permitted to live, of course.

  Once surrender is agreed upon, neither Attacker nor the surrendering Power may change their minds concerning the terms.

  Surrender cannot be faked.

  - - -

  NA indicates a Power that does not have 11th level magic.
  Thus, that Power has no 11th Level Infrastructure to defend itself with.

  Any Power with 11th level magic may AUTOMATICALLY attempt a Coup de Grace against any Power below marked with an NA.

  However, unless you SPECIFICALLY STATE you are doing such, I am automatically assuming you are conducting 11th Level Dueling with another Power with 11th level magic.

  - - -

  STATUS OF EACH POWER'S 11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE

  Alyx's Church of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Alyx's Alliance of the Rising Sun:  NA

  Alzem's Hope Isles - Toril and Oerth:  100 percent intact

  Anabstercorian's Knights of Neraka, led by Mina: 100 percent intact
  Anabstercorian's Army of Darkness, led by Anabstercorian the PC:   NA

  Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow:  100 percent intact

  Creamsteak's Church of Mercy:  100 percent intact
  Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek:  100 percent intact

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Union of the Worlds:  100 percent intact

  Festy Dog's Scro Star League:  100 percent intact
  Festy Dog's Under-Oerth Alliance:  NA

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster:  100 percent intact

  GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance of Athas:  100 percent intact
  GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy:  NA

  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  100 percent intact
  Kaboom's Sky-Sea League:  NA

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland and drow/elven/yuan-ti confederation:  100 percent intact

  Maudlin's Undead Legions, led by Acererak:  100 percent intact

  Lord Melkor's Church of Shade and Shadow Empire: 100 percent intact

  'o Skoteino's Immortals of Mystara:  100 percent intact
  'o Skoteino's Orcish Empire of the Pomarj:  NA

  Rajaat and his Champions:  100 percent intact

  Reprisal's United Commonwealth of Toril:  100 percent intact

  Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth:  100 percent intact
  Sollir's League of the Warlords:  NA

  Tokiwong's Eternal Empire of Realmspace:  100 percent intact
  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz:  NA

  Uvenelei's Republic of Selune:  100 percent intact
  Uvenelei's Alliance of the Crescent:  NA

  Venus's Emerald Order:  100 percent intact

  William's Kevellond League:  100 percent intact
  William's Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:  NA

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zouron's Eternal Order:  100 percent intact

  - - -

  STATUS OF EACH POWER'S MAIN INFRASTRUCTURE

  This is it.
  If your Power starts losing it's main infrastructure, that means your Power is being destroyed.
  A 100 percent destruction of your Power's infrastructure means your Power is eliminated, your Player Character is captured, and the enemy Power may do as it wishes with said Player Character.
  Please refer to the Dueling Rules concerning what manner of destruction may be inflicted in a Coup de Grace - everything from Obliteration Destruction to Mercy Destruction is allowed.

  Alyx's Church of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Alyx's Alliance of the Rising Sun:  100 percent intact

  Alzem's Hope Isles - Toril and Oerth:  100 percent intact

  Anabstercorian's Knights of Neraka, led by Mina: 100 percent intact
  Anabstercorian's Army of Darkness, led by Anabstercorian the PC:   NA

  Black Omega's Coalition of Light and Shadow:  100 percent intact

  Creamsteak's Church of Mercy:  100 percent intact
  Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Dagger's Kingdom of Ulek:  100 percent intact

  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Humanoid Alliance of Toril:  100 percent intact
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye's Union of the Worlds:  100 percent intact

  Festy Dog's Scro Star League:  100 percent intact
  Festy Dog's Under-Oerth Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Forsaken One's Hive Cluster:  100 percent intact

  GnomeWork's Veiled Alliance of Athas:  100 percent intact
  GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy:  100 percent intact

  Kaboom's Nations of the Chosen of Mystra:  100 percent intact
  Kaboom's Sky-Sea League:  100 percent intact

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland and drow/elven/yuan-ti confederation:  100 percent intact

  Maudlin's Undead Legions, led by Acererak:  100 percent intact

  Lord Melkor's Church of Shade and Shadow Empire: 100 percent intact

  'o Skoteino's Immortals of Mystara:  100 percent intact
  'o Skoteino's Orcish Empire of the Pomarj:  100 percent intact

  Rajaat and his Champions:  100 percent intact

  Reprisal's United Commonwealth of Toril:  100 percent intact

  Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth:  100 percent intact
  Sollir's League of the Warlords:  100 percent intact

  Tokiwong's Eternal Empire of Realmspace:  100 percent intact
  Tokiwong's Empire of Iuz:  100 percent intact.

  Uvenelei's Republic of Selune:  100 percent intact
  Uvenelei's Alliance of the Crescent:  100 percent intact.

  Venus's Emerald Order:  100 percent intact

  William's Kevellond League:  100 percent intact
  William's Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zelda's Thillronian Alliance:  100 percent intact

  Zouron's Eternal Order:  100 percent intact


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Dagger has the kingdom of Ulek, I have Keoland.

Also, PLEASE check your e-mail.  VERY IMPORTANT.

Everyone:

Hazen submitted a peace proposal some posts back. Can you comment on it.  We need not have war unless we want it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, not really a big deal, but you still need to update the lists post with our 40,000PL acquisition of the Humanoid Alliance.


----------



## William Ronald

I am going off line for a while and may be out at the start of the IR.

I did make a peace proposal where I suggested that those who are not using Red Goo do not attack each other and attack those who are using Red Goo.  If someone can better this proposal, I am willing to listen.

"We need not have war unless we chose to do so.  This is the last chance for peace.  I have offered a proposal.  I am waiting to hear comments on it or a counter proposal."

"Perhaps my words are just empty air, but I believe we owe it to our people to consider peace."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO KABOOM*

Kaboom

  What is Avangion Metamorphosis?


   kaboom

  Do I have nukes?


  ANSWER:

  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra have nuclear weapons.
  The Sky-Sea League, does not have them.

  The Nations of the Chosen of Mystra, may engage in 11th Level Dueling.
  The Sky-Sea League, cannot do so, for it does not have 11th level magic.

  To understand an Avangion, you must understand Athas.

  Athas is a world that was ruined by Defiling Magic.
  This form of magic kills plants, insects, and microscopic life.
  The greater the spell, the greater the kill off.
  Powerful Defiling Magic harms animals and even humans and demihumans, and very powerful Defiling magic will kill animals, humans, and demihumans.

  The advantage of Defiling Magic is the mage needs only one-half the experience points to advance in level.

  Now, Athas is a ruined desert world, in which there are no oceans (one small sea remains in a hidden location), no lakes, no rivers, no open water at all.
  Most of Athas is devoid of plant life of any sort.
  Where plant life still exists, the plants are specially adapted to the grim environment, and usually they possess defenses - many of them psionic - which are thrown at all potential threats.

  The remaining animal life of Athas is universally savage and hostile to all comers.

  The peoples of Athas who remain have been twisted just as the plants and animals have.

  The elves are bigoted, depraved thieves who form primitive tribal cultures.
  The halflings are blood-thirsty cannibals.
  Humans are warped, suffering various genetic deformities.
  Mul are specially bred half-human, half-dwarves.  They are sterile, and most are slaves.
  Half-giants are just that, with a temperament to match.
  Thri-Kreen are intelligent, giant insects, and tend to eat humans (and anything else) that is so unfortunate as to be sighted by them.
  There are no gnomes, humanoids, Faerie, centaur, or many other races - they were all exterminated by Rajaat and his Champions in the Cleansing Wars.

  Only the dwarves could still be called an enlightened people.
  Living underground, they have been least affected by the drastic changes on the surface.

  The temperature in the desert rises to 140 (60 Celsius) in the shade.
  In the sun, it is much hotter yet, for the Athian sun is a Red Giant.

  At night, the temperature drops to 0 (- 18 Celsius.)

  In the Forest Ridge, the last known forest on Athas, it actually precipates.
  It rains during the day, and the temperature climbs to 100 in the shade.
  It snows at night, and the temperature drops to freezing.

  Get the picture?

  Now, in the light of all that, you might better appreciate an Avangion.

  An Avangion is a butterfly.
  It is a giant butterfly, but it is still a butterfly.

  A Preserver of good alignment may attempt to become an Avangion upon attaining 20th level as a mage, and 20th level as a psionicist (2nd Edition terms - in 3rd Edition, the Preserver would need to attain 40th level before he or she could begin the process of Avangion Metamorphosis.)

  This process requires enormous sacrifice, a number of quests, and years - perhaps even decades - of game time.
  The Preserver's body slowly changes from human to butterfly.

  The change is pleasant (although not necessarily the most pretty affair), a peaceful change into a being of greature stature and power than even the Chosen of Mystra represent.

  An Avangion has 90 percent SR, a Base AC of 29, the ability to fly with the precision of a hummingbird and the grace of an eagle, and numerous special powers.
  In addition, an Avangion retains all the spellcasting abilities, and most of the mundane abilities, that it had when it was still a Preserver.

  An Avangion obtains the ability to cast 10th level Psionic Enchantments, which are unique to Athas (nevermind this overpowered IR we are running ...)

  In all the entire history of Athas, Avangion Metamorphosis has never been successfully achieved.
  Although a few Preservers have come close, their efforts ultimately were ended by their mortal foes, the Defilers, and the Dragon-Kings, super-powerful Defilers who are undergoing Dragon Metamorphosis (the Defiler version of Avangion Metamorphosis ... it is quite a dreadful affair.)

  Were an Avangion to successfully come into being, it would mark a fundamental turning point in Athian history, a shift towards preservation and restoration of a ruined world.
  It might mean the beginning of the process that would see Athas turned back into the blue green world she once was, and the return of the sun to it's yellow state, and perhaps even to it's original blue state.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William, so basically you're calling for all out war against the factions with red goo?  What about Melkor's allies in the Twin Empires (eternal and iuz) ?


----------



## Tokiwong

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *William, so basically you're calling for all out war against the factions with red goo?  What about Melkor's allies in the Twin Empires (eternal and iuz) ? *




*OOC:* If that is the case I guess Iuz and company won't be agreeing to that peace treaty.... if not well maybe we can do business


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have a twelvth Declaration of Attack.
  I have a twelvth Declaration of Defense.

  I have a thirteenth Declaration of Defense.

  - - -

  I also have a major disaster.

  Reprisal, after returning, is leaving again.
  Reprisal, has just left the IR.

  - - -

  This has left me with a grim, painful decision to make.
  I have made said decision.

  I do not like having had to make the decision I made;  the decision has left me rather sad.
  A sad decision, and a dark day.

  The result of that decision, is given below.

  However, understand something:

  If I abandon being DM of the IR, what happens?
  Mostly likely, the IR ends.  

  If a player in a game walks out of the game, what happens to his character?
  Most likely, that character is removed from play.

  The two people who played the biggest parts in creating the United Commonwealth, both volunteered to play the United Commonwealth.
  Both of them have left the IR.
  Although I am not arbitrarily removing the United Commonwealth of Toril from play, I do believe harmful IC consequences are in order for the UC.

  Nor do I believe these consequences should be mitigated by another player being forced to shoulder the burden of running the UC, when they have responsibilities and burdens aplenty already.

  - - -

  RULINGS

  OOC concerning the United Commonwealth of Toril:

  It is not appropriate that another player take the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  I am disallowing this.

  In Dueling Terms, the United Commonwealth cannot launch an Attack.
  The United Commonwealth may still mount a Defense, and is automatically considered to be doing so.

  For now, the United Commonwealth of Toril has no player.
  It will continue to have no player for a long time.

  -

  IC concerning the United Commonwealth of Toril:

  Erika Lesage has disappeared.
  So has the entire governing cabinet under her.
  So have most of the UC's top generals and government officials, including a great part of the parliament.

  The armies of the United Commonwealth are suddenly leaderless.
  The people of the United Commonwealth are completely without a government.

  When the realization hits the public that their government and military leaders have disappeared, there is PANIC across the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  All civil order collapses.
  The military assigned to maintain civil order, abandons their posts, retreating to defendable points against an enemy attack - abandoning the civilian population to their fate.

  Order is maintained in the military.
  The military, in an act of sheer self-preservation, stays together and elects temporary officers to lead them against the many enemies now threatening.

  In very short order, the Church of Mercy is overwhelmed by panicked and terrified people seeking shelter.
  By the millions, then tens of millions, then hundreds of millions, they attempt to cram into the refugee centers the Church is providing.

  The Church of Mercy is forced to use 11th level magic to create space for all the refugees, to grant adequate protection to them, to ensure they are not arbitrarily massacred by the enemies of the United Commonwealth, to even provide adequate food and drink.

  - 

  OOC for the Church of Mercy, run by Creamsteak:

  This limits the Church of Mercy to an Attack Category of 3, and a Defense Category of 3, on day 1 of Turn 7.
  After day 1, the Church of Mercy may launch Category 4 Attacks and Defenses again.


----------



## Mr. Draco

I'm sorry to hear that reprisal has left us.  

Edena, is there any particular time that you need the templates by?  I was going to email the Union's in an hour & 15 min.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

On that dark note, I am going offline for now.

  The onset of Turn 7 is 12 hours off.

  Everyone who has not yet sent me their Templates for Turn 7, please do so now.

  Everyone who has not yet sent me their Attack and Defense Declarations, please do so now.

  If even one person (say, GnomeWorks or Zelda or Melkor, for example) with 11th level magic does not make Declarations of Attack and Defense, it will make a crucial difference in the upcoming war.

  After the Turn starts, it is too late to make Declarations for Day 1.
  Anyone who has not made a Declaration by the start of Day 1 of Turn 7, must wait until Day 2 to do so.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I am trying to put my template together. Hope I had someone to talk with this stuff, of well. I suppose I am ready jut before


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ALL IN THE IR*

A number of you have sent me, along with your Templates, vast amounts of instructions concerning what you intend to do on day 1 of Turn 7.
  Indeed, some of you simply cut and pasted everything possible (or, at least, a great part of the list of possibilities) from the 11th level list of possibilities, and placed this with your Template.

  This will not do.

  I ask that you take an alternate approach.

  Please wait until Turn 7 starts, then repost your actions publicly to the board.
  If I can, I will then react to your posts.

  Obviously, your allies will then now what you are doing.

  Your enemies will not know what you are doing, unless they successfully scry you, which is a 1 in 3 chance that I get to roll for.

  If they insist on metagaming, I will simply overrule their posts.

  However, I cannot run the IR in my Inbox.  Sorry, but it cannot be done.  I have said this before, repeatedly.
  All that will happen is I will be snowed under by all the e-mail, and simply be unable to respond to any of it - at all.  In fact, this has happened twice already in this IR.

  Cmon folks, let the foe have it.  Be in your face about things.
  Let them know you're coming, and coming hard, for them.
  If you are healing and restoring, do it proudly.
  If you are destroying, do it in dastardly fashion.
  If you are summoning hordes of monsters, let all tremble as the earth itself trembles under their myriad millions of feet!

  The only things that should be kept secret - because I can handle these secrets successfully with e-mailing - are your Attacks, Defenses, and any misinformation you hand out about your Attacks and Defenses.
  Heck, there will be e-mails aplenty and to spare just concerning those!

  There are special exceptions (such as letters sent to me by Kaboom and Alyx - you know what I'm talking about, you two) where secrecy is appropriate.

  But if you dump a page or more of secret instructions on me, and then someone else does, and then someone else (and yes, it has already happened, just like that, this Turn) I cannot handle that.

  I am stricken by the departure of Reprisal, someone who I admire greatly.
  I am rather quite sad and down over this.
  The loss of Reprisal is a disastrous blow to the IR, to our legacy, and to the fun in general.

  However, I will persevere, and the IR will go on.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

Zelda, forget the Template.

  The Template for your Power, the Thillronian Alliance, is of only secondary importance.

  The really important thing is that you send me your Attack and Defense statements.

  If you do not understand the Dueling Rules, then simply:

  State a Category 4 Attack
  State a Category 4 Defense

  State you are Defending yourself

  Then pick who you are Attacking, and e-mail me the name of the player under Attack.

  Then, during day 1 of Turn 7, perhaps I can help you learn the Dueling Rules.

  If you do understand the Dueling Rules, then I need your Attack/Defense Declarations above all else.
  Zelda, the Attack/Defense Dueling Rules are set up so that the effort of a single player will make an enormous difference (for the rest of you, consider an 8 / 0 Attack versus a 4 / 0 Attack.)

  The Alliance of Oerth needs your help, Zelda.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, shouldn`t pl of Acerarak`s Undead be much higher?

By the way, I have contacted Maudlin and he might return to IR.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hypothetical

If I have a strength 3 attack launched on day 1 at someone who is building a strength 4 defense do I go vs the strength 4 or the strength 0?


----------



## zouron

*would like to point out any if his instructions except the 11th level magic is not just for day one but turn 7 all in all*


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, can I determine how many powers are launching 11th level attack against me?


----------



## zouron

OOC: Melkor I would make a guess of all those that are fighting you actively, half your allies and half those fairly neutral to you hehe.


----------



## Spoof

Template and dueling template sent 

SO busy recently...  I will try to post more


----------



## William Ronald

*Peace proposal*

This is an OOC post.  I will be out for several hours, but will join in when I can.

Mr. Draco:  I proposed all powers not using the Red Goo -- which has helped bring the Mists -- stand against those using them.  The Mists are bad for everyone.  I do not know if Melkor and Tokiwong would have Rajaat and the Eternal Empire make a separate peace if they (the players) decide the Red Goo is a good idea.

Tokiwong:  You could offer a counter proposal.  You could give up all your red goo and, in Zelda's words, become the old Iuz we know and love to hate.

You can make a counter proposal. 

I think someone should make a last ditch effort at peace.  The Mists are growing. The worlds slip closer to the Domain of Dread.

We have the power to fight or not.

Melkor:  What I said to Tokiwong applies to you as well.  Thanks for contacting Maudlin.  If  you and the rest of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness have a better proposal (besides surrendering -- which we won't do), then make the proposal.

I am depressed that Reprisal has left the IR.  When I joined, I promised to stay.  I have stayed and will stay.  

Edena, you have my complete support.  I will have an in character response after I get back from doing a few things.


----------



## Creamsteak

The Church of Mercy will have access to Delrune's 100 LL sized Pocket dimensions to move people to as well. The League of Warlords space is reserved unless I find out the situation is more dire and I need Sollir's space as well. If it is possible for me to treat refugees as Mina stated we should take care of POW's I will do so as well.

I will announce other actions at the beginning of Turn 7. I am at 3/3 Attack/Defend now thanx to the exemplary work I must make in order to house refugees. I will try and treat refugees to the standards set by Mina for her Prisoners of War (which is very good, right?)

I will post actions four times per day if I can, each containing either (6) hour long actions, (24) few minute actions, or (60) quick actions. This does not cripple my attack/defend any more, correct?


----------



## Creamsteak

> Creamsteak's Church of Mercy: 100 percent intact
> Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance: 100 percent intact
> Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth: 100 percent intact
> Sollir's League of the Warlords: NA




Edena,

Is this correct, that the Delrunian Alliance has access to 11th level magic. 

Sollir,

Send me an email to answer this question: Have you sent a template? Tell me what is in it. I believe we have to send ours seperately for now.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by William Ronald:


Melkor: What I said to Tokiwong applies to you as well. Thanks for contacting Maudlin. If you and the rest of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness have a better proposal (besides surrendering -- which we won't do), then make the proposal. 


Hmm, last time I checked there was a consensus that I am a cancer and negotiations with me are pointless.


----------



## Creamsteak

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> Hmm, last time I checked there was a consensus that I am a cancer and negotiations with me are pointless. [/B]




Consensus = the red goo is Cancer and Melkor protects it

Consensus is not = negotiations with Melkor are pointless


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Creamsteak:

Consensus = the red goo is Cancer and Melkor protects it 

Consensus is not = negotiations with Melkor are pointless



Okay, I am waiting for proposals other than: "destroy all your Red Goo or you will be anhilated". I sacrificed my alliance with Union Of Worlds when I awakened Blood Waste, but I aquired great power as a consequence. You have to offer me HUGE recompansations if I am supposed to destroy my Red Armada.


----------



## Forrester

*As an observer, I'd like to point out that*

there's no way in hell that the Humanoids would join with Serpenteye. Puh-LEASE! I'm not a part of the IR any longer, and so I'm sure my word means nothing, but I can't imagine my people joining with such a loser. We stood with the Technomancers from the beginning . . . and we would continue to do so, petty squabbling notwithstanding. 

We have nothing to gain from this, and everything to lose. 

Whatever. Carry on with the "severe IC penalties for the UC", an entity which was promised at the beginning of the IR that they would play a minor role, if that. Because this IR was supposed to be about Oerth. Right? 

Yeah . . . . right.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forrester, why do you consider Serpenteye a loser? I think that he and Draco are most successful players in IR so far.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena, I sent my stuff, did you get it?


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC

Well Forrester, I agree that humanoids joining with Union is a bit absurd, but it might be mists twisting everybody's minds around.
At least I hope, it is because of that. 

Things have changed yes, and your character did his part in changing. In world of free planar travelling things get easily out of hand like this. So no wonder, IR became planar hell-ride, instead of game about set purely on Oerth.

Yep, it is not always logical, it is about plots meant to offer amusement for most players. Power-level rocketed sky-high too.
And sometimes choices seem to made player-equality in mind as most important factor.

If you quit playing a character and return only to say quick remarks about 'how things are done wrong', what do you hope to achieve. Do you wish to make Edena feel bad?

Indeed, things would be different, had you stayed to play your character/faction. It is rare thing, dm complitely manages to follow something always very clear to player, but something that was never actually written down as guideline.

Hopefully your sentiment will be heard.

Now, remember to be nicer next time or I bite your arm off. 


((Remains me: So, nobody wanted to save Forrester's concubine, after all?))


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Zelda:

((Remains me: So, nobody wanted to save Forrester's concubine, after all?))


Well,  nobody noticed that she appeared at the conference as my messanger!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Posted by Zelda:
> 
> 
> Well,  nobody noticed that she appeared at the conference as my messanger! *




Yeh, I just remembered the interest before. My chaotic neutral/way under 20th level spokeman who was only one left at conferance at the time, hadn't even heard of the incident.

Oh, well, I'd just want to see how that 'saving operation' had turned out.


----------



## Creamsteak

Melkor,

How about this for a sample offer: You throw away all red goo altogether and we give you a place on Toril, Oerth, and you can keep as many pocket dimensions as you want. If you clean up the red goo yourself this would be quite a bit reasonable for us to offer. Around 10 LL sized territories on each sphere and as many pocket dimensions as you can make.

This is just a sample, I don't speak for any large group of nations.


----------



## William Ronald

I thought the turn was starting today at 12 noon Eastern?

Was I wrong?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Creamsteak:

Melkor, 

How about this for a sample offer: You throw away all red goo altogether and we give you a place on Toril, Oerth, and you can keep as many pocket dimensions as you want. If you clean up the red goo yourself this would be quite a bit reasonable for us to offer. Around 10 LL sized territories on each sphere and as many pocket dimensions as you can make. 

This is just a sample, I don't speak for any large group of nations.



Well, it is a bit hard for me to negotiate, while many powers are launching an 11th level attack to anhilate me, you don`t want me to do desperate things again, do you?


----------



## Creamsteak

> Well, it is a bit hard for me to negotiate, while many powers are launching an 11th level attack to anhilate me, you don`t want me to do desperate things again, do you?




Does this mean my offer would be generally acceptable. Maybe some of my allies should consider this (looks at them). I don't know how they feel, I have other major interests.


----------



## The Forsaken One

The greatest weapon to fight the Red Death and its minions is knowledge.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by Forsaken One:

The greatest weapon to fight the Red Death and its minions is knowledge.


I am a Master, not Minion!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and replies*

Edena, shouldn`t pl of Acerarak`s Undead be much higher? 
  By the way, I have contacted Maudlin and he might return to IR.

  ANSWER:  I believe I have the PL correct.  I will check it.
  I would like Maudlin to return.  He is a great player to game with.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Hypothetical 

  If I have a strength 3 attack launched on day 1 at someone who is building a strength 4 defense do I go vs the strength 4 or the strength 0?

  ANSWER:  You Attack versus the Category 4 Defense, not the Category 0 Defense.

  - - -

   zouron

  *would like to point out any if his instructions except the 11th level magic is not just for day one but turn 7 all in all*

  ANSWER:  Noted

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, can I determine how many powers are launching 11th level attack against me?

  ANSWER:  No

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Peace proposal 

  This is an OOC post. I will be out for several hours, but will join in when I can. 

  Mr. Draco: I proposed all powers not using the Red Goo -- which has helped bring the Mists -- stand against those using them. The Mists are bad for everyone. I do not know if Melkor and Tokiwong would have Rajaat and the Eternal Empire make a separate peace if they (the players) decide the Red Goo is a good idea. 
  Tokiwong: You could offer a counter proposal. You could give up all your red goo and, in Zelda's words, become the old Iuz we know and love to hate. 
  You can make a counter proposal. 
  I think someone should make a last ditch effort at peace. The Mists are growing. The worlds slip closer to the Domain of Dread. 
  We have the power to fight or not. 
  Melkor: What I said to Tokiwong applies to you as well. Thanks for contacting Maudlin.
  If you and the rest of the Pantheon of Glowing Darkness have a better proposal
  (besides surrendering -- which we won't do), then make the proposal. 
  I am depressed that Reprisal has left the IR. When I joined, I promised to stay. I have stayed and will stay. 
  Edena, you have my complete support. I will have an in character response after I get back from doing a few things.

  ANSWER:  You can still have peace.  You do not have to fight.  If you fight, that is your choice.  There is always a diplomatic solution.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  The Church of Mercy will have access to Delrune's 100 LL sized Pocket dimensions to move people to as well. The League of Warlords space is reserved unless I find out the situation is more dire and I need Sollir's space as well. If it is possible for me to treat refugees as Mina stated we should take care of POW's I will do so as well. 
  I will announce other actions at the beginning of Turn 7. I am at 3/3 Attack/Defend now thanx to the exemplary work I must make in order to house refugees. I will try and treat refugees to the standards set by Mina for her Prisoners of War (which is very good, right?) 

  ANSWER:  Noted that you are treating the refugees well.  Because you did not state WHO you were Attacking, you may not Attack this day.  You may hold the Attack until tomorrow, though.

  I will post actions four times per day if I can, each containing either (6) hour long actions, (24) few minute actions, or (60) quick actions. This does not cripple my attack/defend any more, correct?

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)  It just might, Creamsteak.  I determine if your Power has worked with 11th level magic this day for too long, and thus cannot launch Category 4 Attacks and Defenses (or hold them over to the next day, either, because your other activities disrupted the holding process.)
  Be careful in what you state you do.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  quote:

Creamsteak's Church of Mercy: 100 percent intact 
Creamsteak's Delrunian Alliance: 100 percent intact 
Sollir's Unseelie of Oerth: 100 percent intact 
Sollir's League of the Warlords: NA 

  Edena, 

  Is this correct, that the Delrunian Alliance has access to 11th level magic. 

  ANSWER:  No.  That is my mistake.  My regrets, but the Delrunian Alliance does not have 11th level magic.  I have noted this on the Dueling Lists.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

   Hmm, last time I checked there was a consensus that I am a cancer and negotiations with me are pointless.

  ANSWER:  There is always a diplomatic settlement - although such a settlement is going to be a compromise and perhaps painful for people.
  If they have refused to negotiate with you, Lord Melkor, then the onus of history will lie on them.
  Of course, you haven't been too diplomatic yourself.    Perhaps YOU should try some serious diplomacy.                                                                      

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Consensus = the red goo is Cancer and Melkor protects it 
  Consensus is not = negotiations with Melkor are pointless

  ANSWER:  Then why don't you point this out IC?

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Okay, I am waiting for proposals other than: "destroy all your Red Goo or you will be anhilated". I sacrificed my alliance with Union Of Worlds when I awakened Blood Waste, but I aquired great power as a consequence. You have to offer me HUGE recompansations if I am supposed to destroy my Red Armada.

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)  That is a rather harsh way to start diplomacy, Lord Melkor, but better than nothing!

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Edena, I sent my stuff, did you get it?

  ANSWER:  Yes.  Good work, Zelda.  

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OCC 

  Well Forrester, I agree that humanoids joining with Union is a bit absurd, but it might be mists twisting everybody's minds around. 
  At least I hope, it is because of that.  
  Things have changed yes, and your character did his part in changing. In world of free planar travelling things get easily out of hand like this. So no wonder, IR became planar hell-ride, instead of game about set purely on Oerth. 
  Yep, it is not always logical, it is about plots meant to offer amusement for most players. Power-level rocketed sky-high too. 
  And sometimes choices seem to made player-equality in mind as most important factor. 
  If you quit playing a character and return only to say quick remarks about 'how things are done wrong', what do you hope to achieve. Do you wish to make Edena feel bad? 
  Indeed, things would be different, had you stayed to play your character/faction. It is rare thing, dm complitely manages to follow something always very clear to player, but something that was never actually written down as guideline. 
  Hopefully your sentiment will be heard. 
  Now, remember to be nicer next time or I bite your arm off.  
  ((Remains me: So, nobody wanted to save Forrester's concubine, after all?))

  ANSWER:  (solemnly)  Thank you, Zelda.  It was necessary, to keep things interesting, to assign the Humanoid Alliance as I did.  If Forrester had remained, of course, that would have been good.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Posted by Zelda: 

  ((Remains me: So, nobody wanted to save Forrester's concubine, after all?)) 

  Well, nobody noticed that she appeared at the conference as my messanger!

  ANSWER:  Apparently not.  I do not see that anyone has taken a particular interest in helping her.

  - - -             

   Zelda Themelin

  Yeh, I just remembered the interest before. My chaotic neutral/way under 20th level spokeman who was only one left at conferance at the time, hadn't even heard of the incident. 
  Oh, well, I'd just want to see how that 'saving operation' had turned out.

  ANSWER:  It is good that at least one Power - Zelda - is finally expressing an interest in helping a certain elven girl.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Melkor, 

  How about this for a sample offer: You throw away all red goo altogether and we give you a place on Toril, Oerth, and you can keep as many pocket dimensions as you want. If you clean up the red goo yourself this would be quite a bit reasonable for us to offer. Around 10 LL sized territories on each sphere and as many pocket dimensions as you can make. 
  This is just a sample, I don't speak for any large group of nations.

  ANSWER:  Cheers, Creamsteak.  Real diplomacy, at last!

  - - -

   William Ronald

  I thought the turn was starting today at 12 noon Eastern? 
  Was I wrong?

  ANSWER:  No.  I am late.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Well, it is a bit hard for me to negotiate, while many powers are launching an 11th level attack to anhilate me, you don`t want me to do desperate things again, do you?

  ANSWER:  ANYONE can choose to hold their Attack.  A diplomatic solution is still possible.  Or, you can choose to attack.  Up to you.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Does this mean my offer would be generally acceptable. Maybe some of my allies should consider this (looks at them). I don't know how they feel, I have other major interests.

  ANSWER:  It is unfortunate this diplomacy started so late.  Probably too late.  However, people had a chance - a long chance.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  The greatest weapon to fight the Red Death and its minions is knowledge.

  ANSWER:  Yes.


----------

